# Bill's Cosy Corner



## Ferocious

Hello Everyone,

I'd like to create a place for those that like me  enjoy nice music and fun videos. If you are interested then please join in.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQIRbV_noi8


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7rmKZWjGlY&list=PLB5E30149C31D77BF


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk9NVZMNyiM


I wonder if anyone will like my choices?


Bill


----------



## Ferocious

Perhaps this trio is more to the members' liking?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4pYENXT9Ek

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiho-Bx7AbE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8sCWXKQSRc




Bill


----------



## SeaBreeze

Enjoyed your videos Ferocious.


----------



## Ferocious

Thank you again SeaBreeze, with encouragement like that, I'll post more.........by the way, I only used the name 'Ferocious' because for some reason Bill wasn't accepted when I joined.

I'd be grateful to learn 'how' to add an avatar picture, I can't see a mechanism for doing so, perhaps I'm as thick as two short planks, no, I know I am......ha ha ha



Bill


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

An absolute nutcase, hilariously funny, but led a sad private life.

Thank you for the early morning laugh and for sharing this superb video, Wren, I thoroughly enjoyed it.



Bill


----------



## Wren

You’re welcome Bill, hope the other members have the same sense of humour !


----------



## Ferocious

A place I always wanted to go to was Florence, but I'll make do with this video and the music of Ernesto Cortazar[h=1][/h]


----------



## Ferocious

WARNING!!!!

This video is not for sensible people, you have to be totally daft......like me......ha ha ha


----------



## Ferocious

*"Sire.......don't you dare!"*

​


----------



## Ferocious

Does anyone fancy a ride (Spiritual Journey) on my magic carpet with some lovely music too?[h=1][/h]


----------



## RadishRose

Wren said:


>



Wren, that was hilarious!


----------



## RadishRose

Ferocious said:


> WARNING!!!!
> 
> This video is not for sensible people, you have to be totally daft......like me......ha ha ha



Also hilarious! I enjoyed the others too, Bill.


----------



## Ferocious

*Donkey and the Carrots New Cartoon 2017*

More fun for those of us that are a bit daft........


----------



## Ferocious

*Chimère - ESMA 2017*

What fascinating brains the makers of these videos have.


----------



## Ferocious

*MAYBE THIS YEAR - (Lyrics)*

The lovely voice of Edna Savage


----------



## Ferocious

*Hank Locklin - It Keeps Right On A Hurtin'*


----------



## Ferocious

*Michel Pépé - Le Berceau de la Vie*

Chuck all your problems out of the window for 5 minutes.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Helen Morgan - Bill*

I love it when ladies sing to me.........ha ha ha


----------



## Ferocious

*Lee Wiley - Take it From Me - 1931*

One of those very catchy toe tappers from the 30s.........love it


----------



## Ferocious

*Artie Shaw - You Can Tell She Comes from Dixie*

Get your toes into gear, Artie's here










Artie Shaw - You Can Tell She Comes from Dixie. November 30, 1936. Vocals by Peg La Centra.


----------



## Ferocious

*Anthony Newley - I get along without you very well*


----------



## Ferocious

*LEON - Error of the Savannah 05.avi*


----------



## Ferocious

*Your Amber Eyes - Michael Bush (Beautiful Piano Music)*

Lovely stuff.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Timi Yuro - Hurt*

Unique voice, love it.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Jean - Matt Monro*

The wonderful sound of Mr Monro, and a lovely song we don't hear much these days.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Vic Damone - JUST SAY I LOVE HER*

Another super song not played as often as it should.......and Vic as well....


----------



## Ferocious

*Annette Hanshaw - Am I Blue (1929)*

The music from this era was so infectious.......the superb Miss Hanshaw entertains....


----------



## Ferocious

*Maureen McGovern The Continental - Ruby Flipper:*

Absolutely adore this song by 'Mo', never get tired of hearing it.....and the dancing is rather nice too........fancy a twirl around the floor anyone.....ha ha ha


----------



## Ferocious

*Betty Hutton & Perry Como - A Bushel And A Peck (1950)*

Many of the members here are far too young to know this song, but I can remember sitting around the family table having Sunday lunch in the 'ration-book' days of Britain after WW2.......this song used to come out of the wireless (radio), I loved it then and still do.


----------



## hollydolly

well you've been busy, Ferocious  ... here's another song for you...


----------



## Shalimar

Ferocious said:


> Absolutely adore this song by 'Mo', never get tired of hearing it.....and the dancing is rather nice too........fancy a twirl around the floor anyone.....ha ha ha


Love the music, I would be honoured to dance with you.


----------



## Ferocious

*The Fifth Dimension - Wedding Bell Blues*

The lovely Hollydolly is after a bite of my bacon on toast butty.....ha ha ha
Absolutely loved your video.....thank you


https://youtu.be/aryGG1XnyxY


----------



## Ferocious

And I, Shalimar, would be honoured to dance with you too...........ooooooh, I'm getting all warm.....ha ha ha


----------



## Shalimar

Ferocious said:


> And I, Shalimar, would be honoured to dance with you too...........ooooooh, I'm getting all warm.....ha ha ha


You are charming. Loll.


----------



## Ferocious

What's the harm in a bit of charm........ha ha ha


----------



## Ferocious

*One Of The Funniest Comedy Sketches Of All Time*

Irish comedian  Dave Allen, the sketch was aired in the 70`s or 80`s on the BBC......still so funny.


<span style="color: rgb(17, 17, 17); font-family: Roboto, Arial, sans-serif; font-size: 14px; white-space: pre-wrap;">


----------



## Ferocious

*Itzhak Perlman - Massenet (Meditation from Thais)*

This is so very beautiful......feast your ears and your heart and soul for 4 wonderful minutes.....









Well!  Where you moved?


----------



## Ferocious

*Marilyn Monroe - I wanna be Loved by you*

For the life of me I can't remember what it was about this film that coaxed me to go and watch it 387 times...........ha ha ha ..........I'll watch it again if it comes on the TV though.....ha ha ha


----------



## Ferocious

*Gogi Grant - You've Never Been In Love - The Big Beat 1958*

A lovely singer, who, if she had arrived on the scene 10 years earlier (before the Rock and Roll explosion), she would have been a much bigger star than she was........still, there are always folk like me that appreciate really fine singers like Gogi, perhaps there may be a few more hereabouts that enjoy 'good' singers too.


----------



## Ferocious

*Vikki Carr It Must Be Him 1967*

I know that there are some 'Vikki' fans on here, and I also know that this particular song their favourite.


----------



## Lara

What a delightful thread. I see I'll have to wait in line for a dance with you. Meanwhile, here is a link for an interesting article regarding little known facts about "Some Like it Hot". But you probably know them all  I saw the movie for the first time a couple of days ago on TV and loved it. Maybe on TCM? http://www.neatorama.com/2011/11/09/a-few-facts-you-may-not-know-about-some-like-it-hot/

Also, you can watch the full movie for free anytime you want on this link: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2bgvxf 

Thank you for this feel-good entertaining thread :rose::wave:


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> What a delightful thread. I see I'll have to wait in line for a dance with you. Meanwhile, here is a link for an interesting article regarding little known facts about "Some Like it Hot". But you probably know them all  I saw the movie for the first time a couple of days ago on TV and loved it. Maybe on TCM? http://www.neatorama.com/2011/11/09/a-few-facts-you-may-not-know-about-some-like-it-hot/
> 
> Also, you can watch the full movie for free anytime you want on this link: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2bgvxf
> 
> Thank you for this feel-good entertaining thread :rose::wave:





Hello Lara,

Ooooooh me 'ead is swellin' with all the nice things you've just said....thank you so much.

Thank you as well for the links you posted for me, the article is very interesting and 'saved'.....and the video location.....ooooooh thank you, I'll be watching it later on.

Jack Lemmon and Tony Curtis were both absolutely brilliant in that film....oh, and the girl singer (can't remember her name ha ha ha), well she was a bit of alright too.......ha ha ha


And Lara......this is for you


----------



## Ferocious

*1936 - I've Got a Feelin' You're Foolin' (Broadway Melody of 1936)*

This scene from the superb movie 'Broadway Melody' is enchanting today as it must have been then......super stuff......love 







it


----------



## Ferocious

*That Happy Feeling - Bert Kaempfert ("Sandy Becker" theme)*

Try keeping your toes still while this snappy number is playing.....ha ha ha


----------



## Lara

Thank you, that's a beautiful song. I enjoyed hearing Englebert Humperdinck after all these years. He sure has a good voice! He sang "Quando, Quando, Quando" which reminds me of this viral youtube that is really fun to watch. The young man's father has alzheimer's but when it comes to music he remembers all the words. They do a duet and I just get tickled to watch them having so much fun 

*79-year-old Ted McDermott enjoyed a successful career as an entertainer known as 'The Songaminute Man' because of the many tracks he knows by heart. But in 2013, he was diagnosed with dementia. Today, Ted and his son are driving around town when a familiar tune came on the radio. And the amazing duet that happened next set my heart on fire!

*


----------



## hollydolly

Lara when that video was first shown in our media, I couldn't stop watching it. I must have watched it 50 times over several days, I loved it so much. They even had the dad on one of our biggest entertainment shows singing a Sinatra song, he was so lovely. ..such a sweet man.

The son ( simon) has written a book about his dad called The songaminute man 

https://fromfirstpagetolast.wordpress.com/2018/04/13/simon-mcdermott-qa/


----------



## Ferocious

*Quando, Quando, Quando - Absolutely Fabulous*



Lara said:


> Thank you, that's a beautiful song. I enjoyed hearing Englebert Humperdinck after all these years. He sure has a good voice! He sang "Quando, Quando, Quando" which reminds me of this viral youtube that is really fun to watch. The young man's father has alzheimer's but when it comes to music he remembers all the words. They do a duet and I just get tickled to watch them having so much fun
> 
> *79-year-old Ted McDermott enjoyed a successful career as an entertainer known as 'The Songaminute Man' because of the many tracks he knows by heart. But in 2013, he was diagnosed with dementia. Today, Ted and his son are driving around town when a familiar tune came on the radio. And the amazing duet that happened next set my heart on fire!
> 
> *



Lara, you are definitely on my wavelength. That was just fantastic, both father and son (father especially). thank you for sharing this wonderful video.


----------



## Ferocious

hollydolly said:


> Lara when that video was first shown in our media, I couldn't stop watching it. I must have watched it 50 times over several days, I loved it so much. They even had the dad on one of our biggest entertainment shows singing a Sinatra song, he was so lovely. ..such a sweet man.
> 
> The son ( simon) has written a book about his dad called The songaminute man
> 
> https://fromfirstpagetolast.wordpress.com/2018/04/13/simon-mcdermott-qa/




Why have I never heard of this man, I was born about 15 miles from Blackburn where Mr McDermott hailed from. A Lancashire lad through and through, we're all good singers you know, well, maybe not me, but I can whistle.....ha ha ha

Thank you hollydolly for that very interesting story.


----------



## Ferocious

*Gogi' grant - that's my desire*

Everyone, shurrup....Gogi's singing to me......ha ha ha


----------



## Ferocious

*Eydie Gorme ? I Wanna Be Around ? 1966*

The fabulous, electric Eydie








WOW


----------



## NancyNGA

How to go down the stairs with class


----------



## Ferocious

NancyNGA said:


> How to go down the stairs with class




Confidence and class.......loved it


----------



## Ferocious

*A New Fangled Tango (1956) - Dinah Shore*

I remember my Mum dancing around the kitchen with flour all over her to this novelty song, it's remained a bit special to me..........

Anyone fancy a twirl around the floor to this?   ha ha ha


----------



## Ferocious

*"Catch It" - by ESMA*

Check out this funny 3D animated short called "Catch It" as a group of cute meerkats painstakingly care for their beloved and unique fruit, but a vulture has a mind to disturb their peace of mind!


----------



## Ferocious

*Singing In The Rain*

One of the most memorable scenes from a film ever, absolutely brilliant. Others have attempted to do the routine but Mr Kelly 'owns' it.....what do you think?


----------



## Ferocious

*Schindler's list - John Williams - NL orchestra*

If this doesn't strike some emotion with you then you never watched it properly


Simone Lamsma (violin) - Davida Scheffers (cor anglais)Watch til the end, emotion guaranteed...Davida Scheffers has lived her dream in winning a contest and the opportunity to play with the dutch Orchestra. Davida suffers from an extremely painful neuromuscular condition that derailed her career, and she thought she would never get to play in a professional orchestra again... The young blond lady is her daughter and had 18 years old that day.- All racist or offensive comments will be reported and deleted.- Video from RTL Netherlands show. https://www.rtl.nl/- Special thanks to RTL NL for not blocking this video for copyrighting,  masterpiece of human feelings representation through music. It had to be shared...


----------



## Ferocious

*Perry Como - The Shadow Of Your Smile (Lyrics)*

Some of us were talking about Perry Como, well I think this was one of his best.

This recording was arranged for Perry by Nick Perito and his wonderful warm guitars enhance the superb voice of Mr C perfectly.


----------



## Shalimar

Oooh, choked me up. Thanks for that. What an incredible young man. To think he is just at the beginning of his life.


----------



## Ferocious

Ferocious said:


> I remember my Mum dancing around the kitchen with flour all over her to this novelty song, it's remained a bit special to me..........
> 
> Anyone fancy a twirl around the floor to this?   ha ha ha




In reply to a PM.......no, I'll be doing the 'twirling'....ha ha ha


----------



## Ferocious

*Stan Laurel infectious laughing!*

Keep your face straight....if you can.....ha ha ha


----------



## Ferocious

*The Deadwood Stage from Calamity Jane (1953)*

The superb Dolly D and a memorable scene


----------



## Ferocious

*Walk Away w/ lyrics - Matt Monro*

Ole Blue Eyes had only good things to say about Matt Monro, and why wouldn't he, Matt was a very fine singer, the song below being a superb example.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Love Is A Many Splendored Thing - Trailer with Andy Williams*

I wonder if any of the members will remember this film........oh, and the song by Andy is a bit special too.....


----------



## Ferocious

*The neighbours laughed*

I loved the greenhouse 'over' their house....


----------



## Ferocious

*Eydie Gorme ? If He Walked Into My Life ? 1967*

Mmmmmm, Eydie does do this well.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Al Bowlly "Makin' Wicki Wacki Down In Waikiki"*

Get your foot going......if it isn't already


----------



## Ferocious

*Los Indios Tabajaras Aquellos ojos verdes*

Brilliant music performed by these two brothers.


----------



## Ferocious

For those who are still 'young' at heart.......


----------



## Lara

_French Roast_ 
_(animated short)_


----------



## Ferocious

Super video, Lara, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ferocious

*Fearnot: The Pond - The Storyteller - The Jim Henson Company*

very watchable stories, with the wonderful voice of John Hurt.


----------



## Ferocious

*Orpheus and Eurydice - The Storyteller: Greek Myths - The Jim Henson Company*

Another super story from Jim Henson.............


----------



## Ferocious

*Luna Blanca - Villa Azur*


----------



## hollydolly

Oh some lovely Videos' here, thanks Bill


----------



## Lara

Pianist Nobuyuki Tsujii bursts into tears when he plays at Carnegie Hall his own composition 
"Elegy for the Victims of the Tsunami of March 11, 2011 in Japan" 
Close your eyes. So beautiful....


----------



## Lara

This is a scene from one of my favorite romantic comedies, "Green Card" 1990. George Depardieu's character has fallen in love with Brontë played by Andie McDowell. He plays a slob so she hates him until this scene (below) happens. 

Though strangers, they decided to fake their marriage because he's an illegal french immigrant and Brontë needs to satisfy a rental agreement to be married and a horticulturalist. They concocted lies to use for immigration authorities and to impress her landlord. Brontë  thought one lie of George's was that he was a pianist and composer...but was not a lie.

Meanwhile, Brontë is trying to save the trees in a children's park so they are schmoozing with Mrs. Adler (rich philanthropist) at her home where they hope to get her help to save the trees. But first, Mrs. Adler wants to hear George play the piano...turn your sound down when he first starts banging on the piano...watch until the end.


----------



## Ferocious

I don't know if Nobuyuki Tsujii can speak my language, I certainly can't speak his.........but his music is universally understood.

Truly beautiful, thank you, Lara, for a very pleasant 4.52 minutes


----------



## Ferocious

#80 Green Card

The title of the film meant nothing to me, Lara, but when I watched that scene it came back to me, yes, I enjoyed that little clip, thank you.


----------



## Ferocious

*Laurel and Hardy: Why didn't you tell me you had 2 legs*

A pair of daft beggars that never fail to make me laugh......perhaps you too...


----------



## Ferocious

*I Will Always Love You - Giovanni Marradi*

Hmmmmm..........


----------



## Lara

I've never seen the Laurel & Hardy clips you have posted...hilarious. 

The huge slow-motion waves & flowing blue gown, together with the Giovanni Marradi instrumental, was beautifully soothing and sweet to watch such a happy couple.


----------



## Ferocious

*Winter queen*

Atmosheric..... hypnotic.....whatever..... the music is lovely and the video enhances.......hmmmm..... the girl is quite nice too.......ha ha ha


----------



## Ferocious

*Betty Boop Makeup Transformation Tutorial*

This may interest the ladies........


----------



## Ferocious

*Optical illusion dance*

Don't try this at home whatever you do.....ha ha ha


----------



## Ferocious

*Gogi Grant ~ Don't Ever Leave Me*

As if I would, Gogi....


----------



## Ferocious

*Bridge - animated short film*

Hmmmmm


----------



## Ferocious

*Madeleine Peyroux - Smile*

Go on........give me a great big smile......


----------



## Lara

Bella and I are Smiling our best French Smiles (my daughter took this photo of Bella who is half french poodle)
Absolutely adore Madeleine Peyroux's "Smile"...thanks for posting it, Bill


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Bella and I are Smiling our best French Smiles (my daughter took this photo of Bella who is half french poodle)
> Absolutely adore Madeleine Peyroux's "Smile"...thanks for posting it, Bill



Now there is one beautiful pooch, you must love the bones of her, Lara......and thank you for your kind comment.....


----------



## Ferocious

*"That Sunday, That Summer" Nat King Cole*

I'd be amazed if anyone could fail to like this wonderful recording......hmmmm.....think I'll have another listen.........ha ha ha


----------



## Ferocious

*Timi Yuro ~ I'm Afraid The Masquerade Is Over*

Just found this on YouTube and I have to admit I'd never heard it before. I always liked Sarah Vaughan's version above anyone else's, but this is really nice too.


----------



## Lara

I like that too. And the black and white photography is really well done.

But the masquerade is not over. Check these out...


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> I like that too. And the black and white photography is really well done.
> 
> But the masquerade is not over. Check these out...



"Do you know what, Doris, I can't understand these ladies that cover their faces with slap."

"I know what you mean, Henrietta, just as well we set a good example.......and look at the mush on Tom over there.....who does he think he is?"

"Zorro, I think , Doris.......Zorro."

"Ha ha ha ha.........oh you are awful, Henrietta.......ha ha ha."


----------



## Ferocious

*Noel Murphy ' Murphy And The Bricks' 45 rpm*

Irishmen have always had the reputation of being a bit 'thick', but all the Irishmen I've met have been very astute yet like to take the mickey out of themselves..........just like this fella.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Leon 2*

Another daft adventure for our favourite Lion


----------



## Ferocious

*David Alexander - The Answer To Everything.*

The late, great David Alexander with a lovely song from yesteryear......hope you like it too.


----------



## Ferocious

*Malcolm roberts. Love is all*

Another super singer from many years ago


----------



## Shalimar

Ferocious said:


> I'd be amazed if anyone could fail to like this wonderful recording......hmmmm.....think I'll have another listen.........ha ha ha


Beautiful.


----------



## Shalimar

Ferocious said:


> Just found this on YouTube and I have to admit I'd never heard it before. I always liked Sarah Vaughan's version above anyone else's, but this is really nice too.


Oooh, if I listen to this several times, perhaps I can play it on the piano.


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Bella and I are Smiling our best French Smiles (my daughter took this photo of Bella who is half french poodle)
> Absolutely adore Madeleine Peyroux's "Smile"...thanks for posting it, Bill




"Yes darling, it is true, Rin Tin Tin will be joining me in my new movie, but first, he must go through a flea elimination process"......"What's that, you want my autograph, I'l do better than that........mmmmmmwah?"


----------



## Ferocious

Shalimar said:


> Oooh, if I listen to this several times, perhaps I can play it on the piano.




If you can play the piano, go for it girl, wish I had that gift.........


----------



## Shalimar

Ferocious said:


> If you can play the piano, go for it girl, wish I had that gift.........


Thanks, I inherited it from my Welsh gramma. Like her, I only utilise the black keys, so everything is in the minor key and sounds quite Celtic. If you were near, I could play the handsaw for you. It makes an eerie sound, almost like a synthesizer.


----------



## Ferocious

Shalimar said:


> Thanks, I inherited it from my Welsh gramma. Like her, I only utilise the black keys, so everything is in the minor key and sounds quite Celtic. If you were near, I could play the handsaw for you. It makes an eerie sound, almost like a synthesizer.




Actually, I can play the piano just as good as Ernesto Cortazar, but I don't play the notes in the same order as him and the tune always sounds a bit different.......ha ha ha


----------



## Ferocious

*The Soldier and Death - The Storyteller - The Jim Henson Company*

Another smashing story.......kick your shoes off and have a watch.....


----------



## Ferocious

*If You Go Away - Helen Merrill & Stan Getz (Tribute to Virna Lisi)*

Someone will like this........well I do.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Anne Murray: Allegheny Moon*

A lovely old song, revived by Miss Murray


----------



## Ferocious

*It Takes Too Long To Learn To Live Alone - Eydie Gorme*

A sad but beautiful song performed by the superb Eydie.


----------



## Ferocious

*"Lovebites" - by Lovebites Team*

For those of us who are enjoying our childhood........again.....ha ha ha


----------



## Ferocious

*Pee Wee King & Golden West Cowboys - Pee Wee King - Slow Poke*

I always liked the happy sound of this 'oldie'


----------



## Ferocious

*Only You*

Timi, pouring her heart out


----------



## Ferocious

*"HOLA LLAMIGO" Cute Animation by Ringling College*


----------



## Ferocious

*Wednesday's Child ( Matt Monro )*

Where you a Wednesday child, I think I was born on a Wednesday?


----------



## Lara

I didn't know so I googled "what day of the week was [my birthdate]". It will tell you instantly. I was born on Monday. That probably means trouble 

Oh, I have to catch up with this thread! I'll be back later.


----------



## CeeCee

I'm Wednesday's child.


----------



## IKE

CeeCee said:


> I'm Wednesday's child.



I am also CeeCee.


What the day of the week you were born says about you.......

https://www.bustle.com/p/what-the-day-of-the-week-you-were-born-says-about-you-8443317


----------



## CeeCee

IKE said:


> I am also CeeCee.
> 
> 
> What the day of the week you were born says about you.......
> 
> https://www.bustle.com/p/what-the-day-of-the-week-you-were-born-says-about-you-8443317



i may be full of woe at times but I'm never careless...too OCD.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I was born on a Thursday.

Thursday's child has far to go...

This tune was at the top of the charts when I was born!


----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


> I was born on a Thursday.
> 
> Thursday's child has far to go...
> 
> This tune was at the top of the charts when I was born!




I do remember this song coming out of the 'wireless' in 1954. There was an Easter egg on top of the wireless (radio), but I had to wait some weeks until Easter arrived before I could have it..........thank you Bea, I have just tasted that Easter egg again thinking about it.....ha ha ha


----------



## Ferocious

I was born 20 minutes into a Wednesday.......the time on the clock must have been wrong.....ha ha ha...... 'cause I've never been one to be 'woeful'.....ever.


----------



## exwisehe

Sorry, I clicked on this thread becuase I misread the title and thought it said: "Bill Cosby's Corner" (my mistake)

Speaking of Bill Cosby, I thought post #10 was the funniest things I've seen lately. ha.....!


----------



## Ferocious

exwisehe said:


> Sorry, I clicked on this thread becuase I misread the title and thought it said: "Bill Cosby's Corner" (my mistake)
> 
> Speaking of Bill Cosby, I thought post #10 was the funniest things I've seen lately. ha.....!





It made me 'titter' too......ha ha ha


----------



## Ferocious

*Promises under the moon*

Hmmmm........I was once made a promise under the moon, but I'm not about to tell you about it....... 

Enjoy the video......


----------



## Ferocious

*True Bride: Lion - The Storyteller*

I think these Storyteller stories are superb


----------



## Ferocious

*The Very Thought of You - Al Bowlly*

Britain's answer to Bing, or would have been had he not been killed in the London Blitz.


----------



## Ferocious

*Sarah Vaughan - Stella By Starlight*

A song you won't hear every day....... sheer bliss


----------



## Ferocious

*Dean Martin - Return To Me*

I remember when this came out......our postman used to walk up the street singing this at the top of his voice.......and not a bad singer either...........Deano owns the song of course


----------



## Ferocious

*Natalie and Nat King Cole "Unforgettable" 1992*

The 'unforgettable'Mr Cole, with an 'unforgettable' song accompanied by his beautiful daughter Natalie, and thanks to the wizardry of technicians and music mixers, we have the most amazing duet.......well it's just 'Unforgettable'......how could anyone not like this....


----------



## Lara

That truly is "Unforgettable". Incredible. And then he blows her a kiss. Oh, my heart.


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> That truly is "Unforgettable". Incredible. And then he blows her a kiss. Oh, my heart.



Totally agree, Lara, the love Natalie had for her Dad really pours out of that video.....sheer magic.


----------



## Ferocious

*Look Around - Vince Hill*

A lovely romantic ballad, performed by a singer we don't hear of much these days


----------



## Ferocious

There are times when a little bit of silliness is just what we need.....these two lovable lads never fail to bring a smile to my face....perhaps even yours too......


----------



## Ferocious

Do you want something 'happy-go-lucky' to exercise to, then this video will do the trick, watch out for Betty Boop giving a 'demo'....


----------



## Ferocious

10 minutes of quirky, daft comedy from that mad Irishman.....


----------



## Ferocious

The very magical sound that Ernesto Cortazar creates is further enhanced with this lovely video......


----------



## Lara

_Hello Hello, I like your smile_ ...(give it 20 seconds)


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> _Hello Hello, I like your smile_ ...(give it 20 seconds)




I've never heard that lovely little song before, and, I've never heard Claudine's name mentioned since she married Andy Williams......what a find, Lara, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ferocious

*The Second Waltz - André Rieu*

Does anyone fancy a twirl on the floor?....


----------



## Ferocious

*The Opportunist*

Hmmmmm......I don't believe a word of it.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Timi Yuro ~ I'm Sorry*

Timi doing what she does best.....


----------



## Ferocious

Maybe some may like this ,,,,,maybe!


----------



## Ferocious

Happy - Snappy


----------



## Ferocious

The silky smooth Mr Cole


----------



## Shalimar

Ferocious said:


> Does anyone fancy a twirl on the floor?....


Yes please, I shall wear my cream chiffon dress. Shall we dance, Monsieur?


----------



## Lara

Prince Harry, Prince William & Kate (in the beginning and last  few) in the audience.


----------



## Ferocious

Ferocious said:


> The music from this era was so infectious.......the superb Miss Hanshaw entertains....






Apart from the song being superb, the video gives a fantastic view over and around that big city.....is it New York I wonder?


----------



## Ferocious

*Pretty Blue Eyes by Craig Douglas*

Are you a blue eyed girl?  You are!  Then this is for you.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Green Eyes 1941 / ORIGINAL / Helen O'Connell and Bob Eberly w/ The Jimmy Dorsey Orchestra*

Are you a green eyed girl?  You are!  Then this is for you......


----------



## Ferocious

Shalimar said:


> Yes please, I shall wear my cream chiffon dress. Shall we dance, Monsieur?





Hmmmmm......OK, Shali, you will look a dream,  I'll come with a red rose clamped between my teeth in case they play a tango later.......ha ha ha ha


----------



## Shalimar

Ferocious said:


> Hmmmmm......OK, Shali, you will look a dream,  I'll come with a red rose clamped between my teeth in case they play a tango later.......ha ha ha ha


Wonderful, I love Latin dancing.


----------



## Ferocious

Shalimar said:


> Wonderful, I love Latin dancing.




Hmmmmm.......I'll have to spit and polish my shoes then...


----------



## Ferocious

*Under Milk Wood ~ Dylan Thomas Read by Richard Burton*

I do like poetry, but I prefer to listen to someone with a good voice reciting it........there is no-one better than this man doing Dylan Thomas....what do you think?


----------



## Ferocious

*Sarah Vaughan with Tadd Dameron Orchestra - I Can Make You Love Me If You'll Let Me*

One of Sassy's earlier recordings.......superb.


----------



## Ferocious

*Al Bowlly Ray Noble - Love Is The Sweetest Thing 1932*

A golden 'oldie'........lovely, one of the best songs to dance to


----------



## Ferocious

*From russia with love (matt monro) - james bond 007*

Super film, and the theme song by Mr Monro is more than a bit special too.


----------



## Ferocious

*Rosemary Clooney - Tenderly - 1952*

Gorgeous recording by Rosie.......love it


----------



## Ferocious

*Paul Robeson and Hattie McDaniel sing a duet - ("Ah Still Suits Me")*

Some of these old songs just cannot be improved, especially if Mr Robeson is singing them..


----------



## Ferocious

*"Summertime in Venice" - Mantovani*

Have you ever been to Venice (I haven't, but would I love to go there)? 
For those who haven't been lucky enough to visit can have a glimpse with this video........the music is fantastic too.....


----------



## Lara

Dolce & Gabbana commercial dubbed over with Michael Bublé song
Matthew Mcconaughey & Scarlett Johansson star in commercial






Original commercial with conversation...


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Dolce & Gabbana commercial dubbed over with Michael Bublé song
> Matthew Mcconaughey & Scarlett Johansson star in commercial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original commercial with conversation...





Quando, quando (Tell me when?)..........I'll tell you right now....what a superb video, a brilliant duet (I do like a 'good' duet) and a pleasure to my old lug-'oles.....thank you, Lara.


----------



## Ferocious

*Rosemary Clooney - Sway*

Y'know what......I think I may just risk this....anyone fool enough to join me......ha ha ha


----------



## Ferocious

*"Miyako" - by Jessica Do*

Don't mess with this girl.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Scene from, The Kid (starring Charlie Chaplin and Jackie Coogan)*

The Kid is brilliant.....Charlie always is....lovely to watch


----------



## Lara

^ awww...that kid is adorable! A fun watch indeed.

I wouldn't mind a man telling me he "loves all my perfect imperfections" lol :bowknot:


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> ^ awww...that kid is adorable! A fun watch indeed.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a man telling me he "loves all my perfect imperfections" lol :bowknot:





Lara, Lara, Lara.......you know we all love your perfect imperfections.......come to think of it......we all love your imperfect perfection as well......


----------



## Lara

Oh thank you...
Who knew all our dreams could be fulfilled right here in SF just for the asking


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Oh thank you...
> Who knew all our dreams could be fulfilled right here in SF just for the asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> The inimitable Ella with a super song.....I'm singing (I'm lying.....I can only whistle) along to it....thank you Lara...


----------



## Ferocious

*Thank You Pretty Baby - Brook Benton*

Are there any Mr Benton fans around here?


----------



## Ferocious

*Charlie Higgins - Down In The Field... / Running Up And Down Our Street (1931)*

Considered smutty in 1931, but I think it's rather lovely.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Vic damone - tender is the night*

For those that like some romance in their lives


----------



## Ferocious

*Anonymous Romance - ERNESTO CORTAZAR*

Two minutes fifty one seconds of sheer magic.....


----------



## Lara

Ernesto Cortazar and the visuals just took my breath away. Thank you. So relaxing.

And Vic Damone "summers by the sea, a sailboat in Capri, how tender is the night"...pretty lyrics


----------



## Ferocious

*Peter Skellern You're A Lady*

It's years since I heard this pearl from Peter....


----------



## Ferocious

*Putting On The Ritz - Peter Skellern & The Grimethorpe Colliiery Band*

Another helping of that unique sound created by Peter and that wonderful Brass Band......


----------



## Ferocious

*Smile- Nat King Cole (with lyrics)*

Such an easy thing to do but the effect on others may be colossal.....


----------



## Lara

Julia Roberts can smile...


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Julia Roberts can smile...






Yes, Lara. Julia Roberts can smile.......and see what she does.....she gets everyone, even the elevator lads smiling....I tell you, this smiling 'lark' is so infectious, I'll bet you're at it now, I know I am......ha ha ha


----------



## Ferocious

*Abba - Dancing Queen*

Every once in a while  a phenomenon occurs in music circles, these four people took the world by storm and I never tire of listening to or watching their performances.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Slim Whitman - - - What a Fool I Was*

One you won't hear every day.........


----------



## Ferocious

*To Vals Tou Gamou - Eleni Karaindrou*

A nice slow waltz methinks.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Leon - scratchy itchy.*

Another totally daft adventure from our favourite lion.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Nat King Cole "If I Give My Heart to You"*

For the many fans of Mr Cole.......


----------



## Lara

Well, we all know the lyrics so no need for that...here comes the sun :sunglass:


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Well, we all know the lyrics so no need for that...here comes the sun :sunglass:





Now that is lovely....thank you Lara.


----------



## Ferocious

*STEREO VIDEO RE-EDIT of London 1968 Clip ~ CINDERELLA ROCKEFELLA by ESTHER & ABI*

How could anyone not like this happy video....love the song too.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Georgia May Foote & Giovanni Pernice Charleston to 'Hot Honey Rag' - Strictly Come Dancing: 2015*

Exciting stuff.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Harve Presnell They call the Wind Maria*

Super song and film.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Leon youth serum*

More brilliant fun from our lad 'Leon'.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Connie Boswell - With Every Breath I Take (1934)*

Now I know that many will say.....this song may have appealed to my Mum or Granny but it's before my time....so what....it's a really lovely song and the Miss Boswell sings it beautifully.


----------



## Ferocious

*Elizabeth&Eddie - You Are Too Beautiful*

Just watch the video and listen to Eddie......


----------



## Ferocious

*Vikki Carr - If you love me really love me (1969)*

More magic from Miss Carr....


----------



## Ferocious

*Best of Stan Laurel & Oliver Hardy #5*


----------



## Ferocious

*Annette Hanshaw - You're the Cream in My Coffee (1928)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Avalon Jazz Band - I love Paris (Cole Porter)*

Oh yes!  I want to go to Paris now, this young lady has convinced me it's a smashing place.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Arthur Mullard & Hylda Baker You're The 1 That I Want*

This daft pair of old comedy actors got together to record this number from 'Grease', some would say they enhanced the song, while others would say they decimated the song....you decide, and let me know if they brought a smile to your face......


----------



## Ferocious

*Brassed Off - Concierto d'Aranjuez 720p HD*

The really gritty, down to earth story of a group of coal miners who had their own brass band, then engaged a new member (Tara Fitzgerald)........
If you've never seen the film, then do so if you get the chance.....in the meantime, watch this very moving clip from that film......wonderful music....


----------



## Lara

That was very impressive indeed. And I'm glad you spelled out d'Aranjuez because I thought he was saying "orange juice". Or did he actually say that as an insult..."orange juice to you"?

Btw, I really enjoyed "I love Paris".

Here's another...they're all having such a good time..fun to watch and great sounds


----------



## Lara

And another but I don't know what "Zou Bisou Bisou" means...


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> And another but I don't know what "Zou Bisou Bisou" means...






Zou Bisou Bisou?   Oh Kiss Kiss.....Lara.....Oh Kiss Kiss.....come here and I'll demonstrate.....ha ha ha


----------



## Lara

Lara said:
			
		

> I don't know what Zou Bisou Bisou means





Ferocious said:


> [FONT=&quot]Zou Bisou Bisou? Oh Kiss Kiss.....Lara.....Oh Kiss Kiss.....come here and I'll demonstrate.....ha ha ha
> [/FONT]


A kiss? What's that?


----------



## Lara

I know you prefer the old songs but this is a funny compilation that's been around for a year or two...oldie but goodie


----------



## Ferocious

*Csárdás - Vittorio Monti (Violin & Piano)*

Wonderful music, be carried away..........


----------



## Ferocious

*Zamfir - meditation (from thais)*

Entrancing, hypnotic, beautiful.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Andy Williams -(Where Do I Begin?) Love Story (1971)*

A beautiful song and a superb singer.....like strawberries and ice cream.......perfect.....


----------



## Lara

_[SUB]Woman's arms & hands (peacock) are unbelievable! Music is beautiful too...
[/SUB]_*Good exercise for Seniors with arthritis in their hands, wrists, and arms...careful, don't overdo
*


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> _[SUB]Woman's arms & hands (peacock) are unbelievable! Music is beautiful too...
> [/SUB]_*Good exercise for Seniors with arthritis in their hands, wrists, and arms...careful, don't overdo
> *





Lara, I have to say that I was totally hypnotised watching that incredible video, superb, thank you.........however, the talons that this lady has could rip the gizzards out of us poor fella's......ouch!!!!


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> I know you prefer the old songs but this is a funny compilation that's been around for a year or two...oldie but goodie




That was absolutely terrific, Lara, thank you, I've saved this to my computer to watch again.....and again.....

In stark contrast to your super offering is this more serene video......you may even like it.....









Time for this lad to turn in......goodnight all..........yawn.....


----------



## Ferocious

*LEON - Error of the Savannah 05*

Another adventure for our favourite Lion.........if you are a clever person, you really shouldn't be watching this, however, if you lean towards being a bit daft then carry on.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Frankie Vaughan - The Heart Of A Man*

I found my copy of this this morning and thanks to YouTube, you too can enjoy it......


----------



## Ferocious

*Hé Mademoiselle - ESMA 2015*

This is brilliant.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Ain't A-Hankerin' (feat. Bing Crosby & Bob Hope)*

I can understand the appeal of this novelty song from yesteryear, it's got a delightfully happy feel.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Ballin' The Jack Danny Kaye*

Hmmmmm.......did you notice the bloke lighting the cigarette for his ladyfriend, back then it was considered quite sexy to smoke........


----------



## Ferocious

*Dean Martin - On An Evening In Roma (Sott'er Celo de Roma / Sotto il Cielo di Roma)*

In the 50s, there were umpteen singers of Italian origin singing these songs with some Italian/Enlish lyrics, the girls all loved them, Deano was one of them.......


----------



## Lara

Yes, Mr. Martin, "I'll meet you in the plaza near my casa on an evening in Roma" 

Thank you for posting this Ferocious. Really enjoyed Dean Martin singing this song in English/Italian.


----------



## Ferocious

*Pam Ayres: Dad's Swimming Costume*

A must watch.......

When this funny lady starts talking, she captivates you.


----------



## Ferocious

*Sailor (1961) Petula Clark Lyrics*

One of those songs that stick in your head for days, so if your are singing/humming or whistling it next week....well there is no need to thank me....

Seriously, it's a lovely song, and the video is nice too......


----------



## Ferocious

*Little Blue Man*

I seem to remember someone mentioning a 'Little Blue Man.......I wonder if this is the one?


----------



## Ferocious

*The Little Blue Man*

Or perhaps this is the Little Blue Man.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Idina Menzel & Michael Bublé - Baby It's Cold Outside*

For all those 'frying' with the heat......


----------



## Ferocious

Ferocious said:


> A must watch.......
> 
> When this funny lady starts talking, she captivates you.




I had one of these knitted bathing trunks when I was a youngster, I remember diving into the pool with it on and coming out of the pool without it. It was mixed bathing and I can still hear the chorus of girls giggling at my expense.....ops1:


----------



## Lara

Steve Carrell and Lindsay Hollister - Tango - I love when he kisses her hand at the end of the dance


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Steve Carrell and Lindsay Hollister - Tango - I love when he kisses her hand at the end of the dance



The 'Tango' as a dance is sensational, a proper man and woman dance. This video had so much happening, the rhythm and the song had my toes writhing about in my slippers, the 'catty bitches' got their 'cumuppence' , a young woman was thrilled by the dance, and me just sitting here enjoyed the whole thing......thank you Lara.....superb:bigwink:


----------



## Ferocious

*'A Sinner Kissed an Angel' - Sarah Vaughan*

An absolute classic......I wonder if anyone will agree......


----------



## Ferocious

*Doris Day - Que Sera, Sera (Whatever Will Be Will Be)*

How many of you can remember your Mums singing this.

I can remember my Mum singing this at the top of her voice when hanging out the washing.

I can also remember large groups of friends walking home from the pubs singing this, and people opening their windows telling them to be quiet and not to wake the children......smashing song.


----------



## Ferocious

[h=1]What Happened to Jack Elam?[/h]


----------



## Ferocious

[h=1]Spike Milligan - The Irish O'lympics[/h]


----------



## Ferocious

*David Alexander Working Man*

I couldn't do that job.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Rock That Swing Bühne - 20s Charleston Routine - Streetlife Festival*

I'd love to be able to do this........


----------



## Ferocious

*Hitler gets a call from Mrs. Bucket*

The wonderful Patricia Routledge


----------



## Ferocious

*'Say It Isn't So' - Joe Williams*

Super singer, super song.......and there is Liz too........


----------



## Ferocious

*Lonely Island composed by Ernesto Cortazar*

For Ernesto fans......


----------



## Ferocious

*Ian Wallace - Down Below (Sydney Carter)*

Beneath the streets of London is another, quite different world.......Ian Wallace explains......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*The Speakeasy Three - When I Get Low, I Get High - ( Official Video )*

This'll get y' juices flowin'......


----------



## Ferocious

*Los Indios Tabajaras Maria Elena, Martha*

When this came out, I went and bought the record which I almost wore out. Still love the tune as much now.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Pam Ayres 'Flight Time' poem (Ch 4) (R) 12th June 2018*

Pam, with her unique style of poetry, clever, funny, never boring


----------



## Ferocious

*Summer of '42????????? Michel Legrand*

Beautiful music, captivating video, mmmmmmm, a tub of ice cream would be nice.......:grin:


----------



## Ferocious

*Brook Benton - The Boll Weevil Song (live 1982)*

I've got the records, but it's nice to see the man perform.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Ken Goodwin - Another Good Time*

In the UK, this man had his audiences falling apart with his totally daft comedy, I hope all my new American friends will end up laughing too....


----------



## Ferocious

*George Formby - Mr Wu's A Window Cleaner Now*

George brought so much happiness and fun to so many folks in those dark days of WW2 Britain and many years after too........

The amazing thing is, there is a George Formby convention every year where many hundreds of George imitators gather with their Uke's to play and sing his songs.


----------



## Ferocious

*Passing Strangers - Billy Eckstine & Sarah Vaughan.*

There aren't many better duets than this gem....


----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Ferocious

Vega_Lyra said:


>




Not one you would hear every day, but a beautiful song, thank you Vega_Lyra for sharing.....


----------



## Ferocious

*ERNESTO CORTAZAR - Ay amor ya no me quieras tanto*

I say it's beautiful, what would you say?  Never, never, never, perhaps.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Betty Hutton & Perry Como - A Bushel And A Peck (1950)*

It's got a special place in my memory this song, my Mum with flour on her hands and face dancing round the table in the kitchen whenever it came on the radio.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Nat King Cole - Stardust (with lyrics)*

A beautiful song sang that Nat made his own. There are likely many of his fans on SF, but do they know all the words of of Stardust....well they do now......


----------



## Ferocious

*Mini George Formby sends crowd wild with 'Cleaning Windows' | Little Big Shots*

This kid will go far....superb


----------



## Ferocious

*CGI Animated Short Film: "Hex Boyfriend" by Oona Avery-Jeannin | CGMeetup*

Hmmmm. a smell of ........revenge......


----------



## Ferocious

*Tina Charles - I love to love*

Happy, happy, happy.....makes this fella want to dance.but Tina wants something else......I wonder what....:bigwink:


----------



## Ferocious

*Make Up Lady by Pam Ayres*

This witty lady gives poetry a new slant, and she says it in a way as only Pam knows how.....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*The Passenger - ESMA 2016*

This may tug at your heartstrings


----------



## Ferocious

Some of you French speaking people will sing along to the French bits, me I'll just tap my toes and enjoy looking at this pretty girl and wishing I could sing the English words......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Wonderfully done, but very sad.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

ESMA animation movies are wise and touching....


----------



## Ferocious

*Laurel & Hardy, A Haunting We Will Go. The Inflato..!*

The dozy duo on another caper.....watch it if you want....


----------



## Ferocious

*"The Very Thought Of You"*

A song that has long been one of my favourites.......do people sit on the piano and sing these days?


----------



## Ferocious

*"On The Same Page"*

I do like these little animation videos.......


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Ferocious said:


> I do like these little animation videos.......



Lovely, creative and inspiring animation video.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ferocious

*Vikki Carr - Until it´s time for you to go*

This lady can do no wrong in my book......Super Vikki...


----------



## Lara

Vikki Carr has such a beautiful voice. I just read her Bio. She's 77 now and very active still. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Ferocious

*I THINK OF YOU - Perry Como (Lyrics)*

A beautiful song given that romantic warmth by Mr Como.........


----------



## Ferocious

*The fires gone out - sketch by Dave Allen*


----------



## Lara

:laugh: "fire's just gone out". 

Also "On the Same Page" is quite clever and cute


----------



## Ferocious

*Francis Goya - Daddy's Bolero (HQ)*

Probably been posted before, but I don't care, this is terrific........anyone fancy  a 'shufty' around the floor........:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Pixar - Geri's Game*


----------



## Ferocious

*Beautiful Love (1959) - Edna Savage*

One you won't hear everyday......I play it often.......beautiful


----------



## Ferocious

*Janet Klein & Her Parlour Boys - My Canary Has Circles Under His Eyes (Official Music Video)*

This is so fresh, fun, and still has a charm even though circa 1930s.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Andy Williams And Henry Mancini - Dear Heart . Live*

Simply superb.......


----------



## Ferocious

*"Farewell"*

One to tug at your heart....


----------



## Ferocious

*Nancy Wilson / When Sunny Gets Blue*

A pretty song, made even more pretty by the lovely Nancy....


----------



## Ferocious

*Frank sinatra - the things we did last summer*

One of the very best versions of this lovely song.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Vikki Carr ? Can't Take My Eyes Off Of You ? 1968*

Oooooooh, gizza kiss, Vikki.....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Ferocious said:


> One to tug at your heart....


--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ferocious

*Half As Much ( 1959 ) - CONNIE FRANCIS - Lyrics*

An old favourite of mine made popular by Rosemary Clooney, but doesn't Connie make a fine job of it?


----------



## Ferocious

*I Am Helen Reddy - If you don't know who I am, watch this*

Oh yes, I remember Helen, I've got some of her recordings...have you?


----------



## Ferocious

*Leon the lion - Poached Egg*

Another crazy adventure for our favourite lion.........:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*A Sinner Kissed an Angel' - Sarah Vaughan*

One of Sarah's most beautiful recordings.......total bliss......


----------



## Ferocious

*Frankie vaughan - there must be a way (1967)*

Frank, a man from Liverpool with a big, big voice, the girls loved him.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Ménilmontant*

Happy go lucky song, I don't understand the words, but the music and all the happy smiles does it for me. Set me up for the day this has..... :bigwink:


----------



## Ferocious

*It was love at first sight*

Lovely video, enthralling music.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Music, Music, Music - Teresa Brewer*

I can still see my Mum jigging around the kitchen to this, and my Dad saying, "Have you gone completely barmy missus?"....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Eydie Gorme - Ma He's Making Eyes At Me (live appearance)*

The irrepressible Eydie asking her Ma for advice.......I wonder what her Ma told her.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Bea Wain, Larry Clinton - Heart And Soul (1939)*

Almost 80 years old this recording but still superb.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Perry Como - My Days Of Loving You (lyrics)*

Perry really brought these songs alive......


----------



## Ferocious

*When A Man Went To Help An Owl Trapped In Fishing Line, The Raptor’s Reaction Came Out Of The Blue*

A truly lovely story


----------



## Ferocious

*The Fred Dibnah Story Episode 1 Beginnings*

Fred, a little man with a big personality and a big heart and a wonderful story to tell. If you have 28 minutes to spare, then they would be well spent watching this down to earth video.......and if you like it, I'll post others.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Isn't This A Lovely Day*

Super, super, Ella makes this wonderful song even more so.....


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Ferocious said:


> A truly lovely story



A wonderful story of true compassion and respect for all forms of life.


----------



## Ferocious

*Tony bennett - in the middle of an island*

Fancy a walk along an island beach? 

Kick your shoes off and feel the sand under your toes.....oh, and here's Mr Bennett to tell you about his island.....

:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Diana Krall - How Deep is the Ocean - 8/15/1998 - Newport Jazz Festival (Official)*

A very gifted lady, never fails to impress.....


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Ferocious said:


> Fancy a walk along an island beach?
> 
> Kick your shoes off and feel the sand under your toes.....oh, and here's Mr Bennett to tell you about his island.....
> 
> :hatlaugh1:



You brighten up our day. Thank you.


----------



## Ferocious

*Lena Martell - Love made a fool of me*

This girl burst onto the scene in the UK in the 1970s and quickly captured the nation's heart, I don't know if she made the grade in the US, but if she didn't, this is what the US missed........:bigwink:


----------



## Ferocious

*When The Ocean Sleeps composed by Ernesto Cortazar*

Captivating video, and Mr Cortazar, what more can I say, except.....enjoy the experience......


----------



## Ferocious

*We Kiss in a Shadow - Mario Frangoulis & Deborah Myers*

Wonderful song, and this brilliant pair do it justice.......


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Ferocious said:


> Captivating video, and Mr Cortazar, what more can I say, except.....enjoy the experience......


------------------------------------------------

A drop of magical beauty...................


----------



## Ferocious

*You will cry after watching this video !*

One to make you think......


----------



## Ferocious

*Dave Allen - "Teaching Your Kid Time"*

A lot of truth in this.......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Malcolm roberts - may i have the next dream with you*

I've had a dream or two like this.......:bigwink:


----------



## Ferocious

*"Right Said Fred" Bernard Cribbins*

Have you ever had to shift a piano?  They're not the easiest object to move, so I suppose that is why we need 'experts' like these lads......Mr Cribbins explains all.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Nancy Wilson - Midnight Sun*

One of those songs that sound fantastic with a cup of tea in your hand....or something a little stronger, perhaps......  

:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Vikki Carr - If you love me really love me*

A song from yesteryear given that 'Super Vikki' treatment........


----------



## Ferocious

*Ernesto Cortazar - Yesterday Loves*

Let your mind wander while Mr Cortazar's music enchants.....


----------



## Lara

I came here in search of a peaceful and positive experience, far from anything negative. 

I found this...beautiful music from Cortazar. I love this "cosy corner" thread :love_heart:


----------



## Ferocious

*The Things We Did Last Summer - Frank Sinatra*

A timeless classic by a young Ole Blue Eyes.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Matt Monro - Didn't We*

There are only a few singers that can do this song justice......Matt is one of them.........smooth.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Johnny Cash - A Boy Named Sue*

Of course, Mr Cash 'owns' this song.....


----------



## Ferocious

*"The Small Shoemaker "*

A video some of our ladies may like......well it's about shoes isn't it....   
                                                                  :hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Hidden beauty*

I now know that there are some fans of Ernesto on SF.......this is for you.........


----------



## Lara

Beautiful. Not only the music but the quotes about life as well. 

I've written them in my journal. I'll be back to enjoy again. Thank you.


----------



## Ferocious

*Monkey Symphony*

This really appeals to me .........probably to other monkeys as well.....
                           :hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*The Autumn Leaves By Nat King Cole*

The leaves are falling around here, so Autumn is early.......this is a lovely song...........


----------



## Ferocious

*Seven Drunken Nights - The Dubliners*

You don't know what I'm going to post next......come to think about it, neither do I........


----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Ferocious

I think I like this version better than 'The Dubliner's' version, thank you......


----------



## Ferocious

*Please Will You Take Your Children Home Before I Do Them In*

Hmmmmm, I wonder how many others share Pam's thoughts......
                           :hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Ernesto Cortazar - Autumn Rose*

Mr Cortazar captures the season perfectly......


----------



## Ferocious

*Robert Goulet - I Won't Send Roses -*

We don't here much from this fine singer these days, I'll put that right.....now....


----------



## Ferocious

*Ella Fitzgerald - Bewitched, Bothered, and Bewildered (Lyrics)*

I'll just say "Ella"......................nuff said.


----------



## Ferocious

*Margaret Whiting | GUILTY*

Maggie puts this song over so well...............


----------



## Ferocious

*Aubrey - BREAD - Lyrics*

I like Perry Como singing this pretty little song, but this version has grown on me too.......superb.....


<span style="color:#0000ff;"><font size="3">


----------



## Ferocious

*Ernesto Cortazar - Autumn Rose*

This beautiful melody was sent to me by a friend, I'd like to share it with those that appreciate good music.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Doris Day - Que Sera Sera*

Timeless, superb song by the lovely 'Dolly'......


----------



## Ferocious

*Charlie Chaplin as Professor Bosco - Rare footage from The Professor*

Those that like a good scratch will love this video, those that don't will want to scalp me......ha ha ha


----------



## Ferocious

*Under The Moon*

I do like these old happy-go-lucky songs by the original singers....


----------



## Ferocious

*The one I love belongs to somebody else*

Perfect for the 'Cosy Corner', Sassy at her sultry, smooth self


----------



## Ferocious

*Sister Act- I Will Follow Him*

A superb clip from a memorable film.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Vic damone - april in portugal*

A song from yesteryear deserving an airing today....Vic does the honours...


----------



## Ferocious

*Ernesto Cortazar - Eternal Love Affair*

Chosen specially for those Mr Cortazar fans hereabouts......


----------



## Ferocious

*Hinge & Bracket - The Cat Duet*

Of course.....it's totally bonkers, but then, I'm bonkers, and you are bonkers if you watch it.......
:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Pasadena Orchestra "If I had a talking picture of you"*

One of those timeless foot-tappers....just superb.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Frankie Vaughan 'Wanderin Eyes'*

I heard it and went out and bought it.....


----------



## Ferocious

*I've Got A Feeling You're Foolin'*

One of those catchy songs that grow on you....have a listen and see what I mean.....


----------



## Ferocious

I've had a message off a member friend saying that the above video is not available, yet another two members have watched the video and liked it, are you able to view it where you are?


----------



## Ferocious

*Jeri Southern - An Occasional Man*

An occasional girl would fit the bill for me........:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*SUMMER OF '42 Michel Legrand*

Simply super music.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Eve Boswell 'Pickin' a Chicken'*

Another happy song that puts a smile on your face.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Ronnie Carroll - A House Is Not A Home*

Does anyone remember Ronnie, his voice suits this song perfectly.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Your a Pink Toothbrush*

It's about time I introduced some 'culture' into 'our little corner'......:yes:


----------



## Ferocious

*I've Got My Eyes On You*

I'm watching you........:bigwink:


----------



## Lara

Wow, I never knew Fred Astaire could play the piano...and plays it well! 
And who is she peeking around the door?


----------



## Ferocious

*Jo Stafford - September in the Rain*

The unique Miss Stafford..


----------



## Ferocious

*Portrait Of My Love - Matt Monroe ( with lyrics )*

Beautiful song, Matt's first big hit......


----------



## Ferocious

*Ernesto Cortazar - You Are My Destiny*

I know the pictures are lovely, but the music is just sublime.......and there are several wonderful renditions.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Jean - Ray Conniff Singers*

They sounded good in the 60s and 70s......they still do....


----------



## Ferocious

*Artie Shaw - Traffic Jam (original uncut studio recording for the movie `Dancing Co-Ed´, 1939)*

If anything can get the juices flowing this can.....'Super Artie'.........I can't stay still.....    

:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*"Suddenly There's a Valley" - Gogi Grant*

The gorgeous Gogi tells us a lovely story with a song........


----------



## Ferocious

*The Best Of Dave Allen...The Comedy Sketches*

If you don't laugh at this, you need to see a doctor.......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## hollydolly

All of these songs I know, but only heard on the wireless when I was a kid , but there is one really old song that I absolutely love... and apologies if you've already posted it but this one...


----------



## Ferocious

Please don't apologize for posting something 'wonderful', Holly. 
No, I haven't posted that beautiful song and video before, but you can bet your boots I would have gotten round to it eventually.
Thank you for the 'prezzy'.


----------



## hollydolly

you're welcome


----------



## Ferocious

*A Little on the Lonely Side*

Made popular by Frankie Vaughan, but Ronnie makes a superb job of this lovely song.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Pat Boone- Love Letters in the Sand (lyrics)*

I used to whistle this on my way to work, and often heard others whistling the same tune too.......nice to hear it again....


----------



## Ferocious

*Charlie Chaplin in Army funny comedy*

One I'd never seen before......


----------



## RadishRose

My parents played this over and over.


----------



## Ferocious

I can understand why, Rose, they had good taste in music, I loved it, thank you....


----------



## Ferocious

*To Sir With Love*

The bubbly 'Wee Lassie' tells us her story in song.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Dirty Old Town*

Some good street scenes, and Roger puts this song over superbly....


----------



## Ferocious

*Perpetual breeze*

Get yourself comfortable with a nice cup of tea and be captivated by the magic fingers of Mr C.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Begin the Beguine*

More from the man with the magic clarinet


----------



## Ferocious

*Sway with me - Rita Hayworth and Fred Astaire*

Wonderful dancing, super song by Deano


----------



## Ferocious

*The Winner Takes It All*

Abba, the most fantastic sound to come out of Sweden


----------



## Ferocious

*Play it, Sam*

A timeless song from a timeless film


----------



## Ferocious

*Tony Brent - Cindy oh Cindy*

A blast from the past.....nice to hear it again....


----------



## Ferocious

*Rosemary Clooney - Red Garters*

Now then Rosie!!!! Behave yourself.......cor.....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*From Russia with love*

This is a song that really took off with Mr Bond appearing on the silver screen.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Avalon - The Early Bird Jazz Band*

This got this ole fella's juices flowin'.....and it was such fun to watch these happy young folk enjoying themselves....


----------



## Ferocious

*Lara's Theme from Doctor Zhivago*

A truly beautiful melody from a super film......


----------



## Ferocious

*Goody Goody*

When three giggly girls get together, you wouldn't expect this to happen, but the result is terrific......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

Not a single comment about these fabulous girls above.......nobody must have watched it  .......what a pity, they are a joy to watch....


----------



## Ferocious

*Look Around And You'll Find me There*

One of those really beautiful songs that many record but fail to do do it justice, Mr Martino just stepped up to the mic' and proved that he is one that can


----------



## Ferocious

*Seconde Chance - ESMA 2017*

A thought provoking little video


----------



## Ferocious

*Stan Laurel infectious laughing!*

Infectious???  * Definitely!!! * :hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Help Me Make It Through the Night*

Just wonderful!


----------



## Ferocious

*Maria*

I always loved this song, which fits Bob's voice like a glove......


----------



## Ferocious

*S H A D O W S - Giovanni Marradi*

Mmmmmmm


----------



## Ferocious

*"Safety Last"-*

This is like 'Marmite', you'll either love it or hate it, I love it...:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Dusty Springfield "Doodlin'"*

There must be one or two 'Dusty' fans around here.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Softly As I Leave You*

Matt 'owns' this beautiful song........


----------



## Ferocious

*Lauren Bacall Whistle*

The one thing I can do brilliantly, Lauren, is 'Whistle'.........:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Matt Monro - "Here's To My Lady"*

Lovely song, think I'll have another listen......


----------



## Ferocious

*Dummy Hypnotises Ventriloquist*

Hilarious!!!:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Sylvia De Sayles...I've Got Your Number*

This girl looks like she devours young men......I'd better hide then......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Lena Martell - Nevertheless*

I do like this cover of this lovely old song.....


----------



## Ferocious

*The Parrot*

You have to listen to this very funny verse...


----------



## Ferocious

*Try a Little Tenderness*

I never heard a better version of this lovely song....


----------



## Ferocious

*He Played His Ukelele As The Ship Went Down*

Get ready to start tapping your toes......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Wren




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


>




Brilliant, thank you, Wren


----------



## Ferocious

*David Alexander sings - I know*

A beautiful song delivered beautifully by David.........the video is rather nice too.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Puttin' on the Ritz*

Is this Mr Clark Gable...I don't suppose he gives a damn....


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

One smashin' routine that, Wren, thank you


----------



## Ferocious

*Just A Little Lovin*


----------



## Ferocious

*Mahna Mahna*

This is for all those daft beggars like me.......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Ernesto Cortazar - Dancing waves*

Anyone fancy a swim.......


----------



## Ferocious

*With one more look at you*

First time I've heard this.....I like it.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Dorothy Provine in 'The Roaring 20's'*

You do something to me too, Dot.....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*What a Fool I Was*

The unmistakable Slim.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Anonymous Romance*

You may like to watch the video, me, I just close my eyes and revel in this beautiful melody......


----------



## Ferocious

*The Nearness of You*

Just a lovely song....well a bit more than 'just'.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Thing-Ummy-Bob*

I remember peeling the spuds for my Gran and listening to this coming out of the wireless.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Yes I'll Marry You My Dear*

Pam, the girl that gave poetry a new slant.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Mr. Bojangles*

I call this Sammy's song.....


----------



## Ferocious

*"Pass Me By"*

Definitely a Peg song.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Tender is the Night*

A super song given the 'Tony' treatment.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Tigran Petrosyan - Monahos*

It is said that,  'A feint heart never won a fair lady' ........this bloke was robbed....


----------



## Ferocious

*Somebody Loves Me*

This lady could do no wrong in my eyes, and this happy clip is superb.....


----------



## Ferocious

*My Little Corner Of The World*

This is the only song I associate with Anita, but she owns it....


----------



## hollydolly

Doris Day was a bit like the Queen... she could do no wrong in most people's eyes...








This song I used to sing all the time when I was a kid...


----------



## Ferocious

Just like the Queen.......totally agree, Holly.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Timi Yuro - Hurt*

Are you watching Holly?

This super song I've always liked, others have made really good recordings of it, but this girl made the song her own.....


----------



## Ferocious

*La vie en rose*

Mr C delights us with this beautiful, timeless classic.......


----------



## Ferocious

*'Big Rock Candy Mountain'*

A nostalgic look back with Burl Ives


----------



## Ferocious

*I Love The Guy*


----------



## Ferocious

*Come Outside - Mike Sarne (With Wendy Richard)*

I wonder if anyone remembers this....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*It must be him*

An absolutely massive hit for Vikki....and rightly so, a superb song....


----------



## Ferocious

*Meditation from Thais*

I think I've just gone to Heaven.........


----------



## Ferocious

*'Hole in the Ground'*

One of Bernard's gems..


----------



## Ferocious

*Each note is a message of love*

I'm aware that there are some Ernesto fans hereabouts........this is for you........ enjoy.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Till*

Simply.....superb...


----------



## Ferocious

*All Of Me*

What could be finer than a session with Dinah...


----------



## Ferocious

*She*

Mr Aznavour wrote some beautiful songs, this is one of them.....absolutely brilliant....


----------



## Ferocious

*"Mr Wonderful"*

Keely makes a 'wonderful' job of this lovely old song......


----------



## Ferocious

*Liverpool Giants*

I'm hoping my friends will take me over to Liverpool tomorrow to see this fine spectacle.......
:hatlaugh1:

[video]https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-45757819[/video]


----------



## Ferocious

*Will You Love Me Tomorrow*

Are there any Brook Benton fans around here....well, I'm one.....


----------



## Ferocious

*C'est Magnifique*

[h=1]C'est Magnifique, luv it......:hatlaugh1:[/h]


----------



## Ferocious

*Frozen - Fixer Upper*

At some time we could all use a 'Fixa Upper'....


----------



## Ferocious

*Walk On By*

A crackin' song.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Foolish Heart*

Hmmmm.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Lady Be Good*

More foot-tapping magic from Artie


----------



## Ferocious

*"the days of wine and roses"*

Probably the best version of this beautiful song......


----------



## Ferocious

*You Say 'Tomato', I say 'Tomato'..*

Something a bit different from Fred and Ginger.................


----------



## Ferocious

*Face Pulling Competition*

A demonstration of the noble art of 'Gurning'.


I was told that I'm far too handsome to enter....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*'Learning The Blues'*

This is the only version of this song that hits the spot with me.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Would I Love You*

The lovely Miss Page and a song from yesteryear.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Makin' Whoopee*

Hmmmm.......Princess Eugenie and her new husband may have this in mind a little later......



:bigwink:


----------



## Wren

The fabulous Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Ferocious

Oh I did enjoy that, Wren....super Ella......thank you.....


----------



## Ferocious

*With Her Head Tucked Underneath Her Arm*

Hmmmm.......I do like to post something different......


----------



## Ferocious

*Silent Film - The Man And The Thief*

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*"It's Impossible"*

It's impossible to find a better version of this most beautiful song.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Sing, sing, sing,*

Fun, fun, fun......... and a bit more......


----------



## Ferocious

*Matt Monro - "The Good Life"*

Songs don't come any better than this one........


----------



## Ferocious

*Powder Your Face With Sunshine*

One of those happy-snappy songs......


----------



## Ferocious

*You Made Me Love You*

Superb old song, still superb today.........


----------



## Ferocious

*The Wayward Wind*


This lady had a wonderful voice when she was a young woman, here at the age of 80, she is still amazing......super Gogi.....


Gogi Grant sings her massive hit song "The Wayward Wind". The original song reached No 9 in the UK Charts on the 29th June 1956. This version taken from 2004 whereby Gogi was 80 years old, performed at the Trump Taj Mahal.


----------



## Ferocious

*Te Quiero Dijiste*


----------



## Ferocious

*Neither Time Or Distance*

More wonder from the magical fingers of Mr C...............


----------



## Ferocious

*To Live In The 1920's*

Say what you like, but our parents and grandparents knew how to enjoy themselves....


----------



## Ferocious

*Mr. Wonderful*

You're pretty wonderful yourself, Peg........:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*The Morning After*

Surprisingly, Maureen is a singer we don't hear of very often, but I have lots of her recording.........including this delightful song......


----------



## Ferocious

*Unbelievable Places That Really Exist*

Climb aboard my magic carpet and enjoy the mystery tour.......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Paradise*

I do like this super song by Lena, but would you believe that it was once banned by some broadcasters as lewd and too suggestive.....a different time a different outlook.......I think I'll have another listen.....


----------



## Ferocious

*La Boîte - ESMA 2017*

I love these little videos by ESMA, this one is brilliant, do watch it.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Sing To Me*

If this delightful video doesn't get your toes tapping, you've left your feet on the bus......


----------



## Ferocious

*The Lake*

An enchanting and beautiful melody and the movement of the lake just adds to the hypnotic effect......mmmmmm....


----------



## Ferocious

*Ella Fitzgerald - These Foolish Things (Remind Me of You)*

One of my favourite songs, wonderful lyrics, and Miss F embraces it beautifully. If I was marooned on a desert island, this is one recording I'd have with me.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Laurel & Hardy*

More absolutely crazy mayhem from L & H......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Pianist in tears!!!. Most moving piano performance.*

Pianist Nobuyuki Tsujii bursts into tears when he plays at Carnegie Hall his own composition "Elegy for the Victims of the Tsunami of March 11, 2011 in Japan".


----------



## Ferocious

*44 Lovely Photos of Teenage Girls during the 1950s*

This was a brilliant era, loved it......


----------



## Ferocious

*The Umbrella Man*

It's raining now, so this springs to mind....


----------



## Ferocious

*Sally 1956*

Oh yes, I can remember folks in the pub singing this....


----------



## Ferocious

*With Every Breath I Take (1934)*

I've got this on a 78, but it sounds so much better on YouTube.....


----------



## Ferocious

*"The Spell"*

Hmmmm......serves you right.....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Just Say I Love Her*

A young Mr Bennett making a really super job of this lovely song...


----------



## Ferocious

*Disney Fantasia, Mother nature to music of Hans zimmer*

What we come to expect from Disney......super stuff....


----------



## Ferocious

*Sentiments*

Mmmmm........


----------



## Ferocious

*"Unforgettable" & Mother in law*

Now then Les.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Softly as I Leave You (Feelin'Good)*

Many years ago when I was just a big eyed, young fella, I had the good fortune to see this lady in live, she was electric, she stunned me, she excited me, she made my mind turn cartwheels.....and other things too, which I won't tell you about.......
That performance at the 'Talk of the Town' in 1964 will stay with me till I snuff it....................


----------



## Ferocious

*Sarah Vaughan - Misty (Live from Sweden)*

The inimitable magic of Sassy........mmmmm......fantastic.......


----------



## Ferocious

*The Man I Love*

In my mind, there are only a few ladies that can do justice to this lovely song, Eydie is one of them.....


----------



## Ferocious

*I'm Glad There is You*

What a fine singer this man was, and what a superb song.....


----------



## Ferocious

*September Song.*

That hot month of September has gone I know, but this song will always live on. Brook's rich voice fits the song like a glove.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Roamin' in the Gloamin' in 1931. Film*

The happy face of Harry Lauder and what a lovely word 'gloaming'...

                              :hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Exhibition " Bonsai "*

I never got round to doing a 'Bonsai' with a plant, but I've always been fascinated by them.....


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

*And That Reminds Me (My Heart Reminds Me)*

What can I say about this lady......mmmm.....gorgeous....


----------



## Ferocious

*The most funny videos*

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*China Expandable container house ---10 minutes one house!*

I don't know if this idea would solve the housing problems around the world, but it could make an excellent 'starter' home for younger people...


----------



## Ferocious

*Modern Dangerous Chainsaw Huge Tree Felling Cutting Down Felling Wedge*

Obviously, these men have tree felling skills, but it saddens me when I see these magnificent trees cut down.


----------



## Ferocious

*The Wisdom Of A Fool*

I came across some of Ronnie's LP's today, and this lovely song was on one of them, you may like it......


----------



## Ferocious

*This Nearly Was Mine*

Simply a lovely, beautiful song.................


----------



## Ferocious

*Hilarious Laurel and Hardy scene*

Absolutely crazy, love it.............:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*The Fred Dibnah Story Episode 5 A Reformed Character*

Another chapter in Fred's life.................


----------



## Ferocious

*Secrets of my heart*

Judging by the many messages and rep' comments I receive about this superb composer/pianist, it's clear that I'm not alone in admiring the magic he creates.........beautiful......


----------



## Ferocious

*Doin' The Uptown Lowdown*

What a fun sound.....love it.......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Pinky

This song comes to mind whenever I think of my second husband


----------



## Ferocious

*"You'll Never Know"*

The unmistakable voice of 'our' Vera...........


----------



## Ferocious

*What Now My Love*

The rich tones of Mr Goulet's interpretation of this super song......


----------



## Ferocious

*Love Me Forever (1958)*

The ever popular Miss Ryan in the days of Black and White TV......


----------



## Ferocious

*Welcome to paradise!*

More enchantment from the piano of this musical magician....


----------



## Ferocious

*Goody Goody*

A goody, goody, happy go lucky song....makes you feel........well, just..........'Goody Goody'


:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Dick Emery - the Milkman*

Still very funny even after all this time.....


----------



## Ferocious

*''The Lady Is A Tramp''*

The lovely Lena, a tramp? 

Absolutely not!!!


----------



## Ferocious

*"No Other Love"*

A timeless classic by Mr C......


----------



## Ferocious

*Sugarbush*

I remember this catchy song coming out of the radio when I was a lad.............Cheeky beggar, what do you mean 'I've got a long memory'...


----------



## Ferocious

*At Sundown*

Artie and his magic licorice stick delight us again......


----------



## Ferocious

*Souvenir d'Italy*

I posted this beautiful song on the 'Place Song' thread, but it fits our little corner better........


----------



## Ferocious

*Man And Woman*

The eternal argument.....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*"You're My World"*

Remembering 'our' Cilla....


----------



## Ferocious

*Introducing Girls To Boogie Woogie*

Brilliant.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Love Spell*

Mmmmmmm..............


----------



## Wren

and once introduced there’s no going back.......


----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


> and once introduced there’s no going back.......



Fantastic, Wonderful, Fun....did I say fantastic...... thank you.


----------



## Ferocious

*Speak Softly Love (theme from 'The Godfather')*

How could anyone not like this song, especially when this man sings it?


----------



## Ferocious

*"Mr Indifferent"*

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*I belong to Glasgow*

A superb old song.....you may even enjoy the trip around Glasgow too......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Playful wind*

I do love the sea....and a nice bit of music to go with it.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Men O' War*

Just so funny


----------



## Ferocious

*I Didn't Know What Time It Was*

Super Sassy......mmmmmm


----------



## Ferocious

*If He Walked Into My Life*

Let it all out girl.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Song of the Clyde*

Happy go lucky....sing along if you like......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Heartbeat*

All together now ....words on screen.....


----------



## Ferocious

*I Have A Dream*

Smashing tune, the pictures are nice too.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Where or When*

I've got the record but I've no idea 'where or when' I bought it.....


----------



## Pinky

A long time favourite ..


----------



## Ferocious

Pinky said:


> A long time favourite ..




A favourite of mine too, Pinky. I remember this tune was always played in the cinema intermissions when we bought ice creams and pop corn.....


----------



## Pinky

I was about 10 yrs. old when it was popular, Bill, but there was something about it that I loved .. and still do.

Another version, by Henry Mancini:

<font size="4">


----------



## Pinky

From Canada's east coast, The Rankin Family.
<font size="4">


----------



## Ferocious

Pinky said:


> I was about 10 yrs. old when it was popular, Bill, but there was something about it that I loved .. and still do.
> 
> Another version, by Henry Mancini:
> 
> <font size="4">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This tune lifts you up and carries you along, it would be so unfair to choose which version I liked best as they are both superb, well done you for bringing them to 'Our corner', thank you....


----------



## Ferocious

Pinky said:


> From Canada's east coast, The Rankin Family.
> <font size="4">




A really feel good, happy go lucky video and song, loved it....


----------



## Ferocious

*Matteo's Song*

Mmmmmm...


----------



## Ferocious

*Aubrey*

I wonder who Aubrey was, well she must have been special to the writer of this lovely song........Mr Como tells the story beautifully.....


----------



## Ferocious

*These Foolish Things*

For me, this is one of the best songs ever written, the lyrics are simply superb, then add the delightful Miss Vaughan ......hmmmmmm...........absolute perfection..


----------



## Pinky

Ferocious said:


> For me, this is one of the best songs ever written, the lyrics are simply superb, then add the delightful Miss Vaughan ......hmmmmmm...........absolute perfection..



I have never heard this version .. so lovely. I also like Rod Stewart's rendition, and hope to find other versions of this favourite


----------



## Ferocious

*A Sweet Old Fashioned Girl (Lyrics)*

It was on this very day in 1956 i found this record, and I still play it..


----------



## Ferocious

*Dust Buddies*

Hmmmm.....I think I need to get the hoover out...


----------



## Ferocious

*Sing Me Back Home*

The inimitable Don Williams.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Never Say Never Again*

Hmmmm.....I like it.....


----------



## Ferocious

*With you at the Distance*

Mmmmm........


----------



## Ferocious

*She's A Lady*

These two gel well......


----------



## Ferocious

*Yesterday When I Was Young*

It was a sad day when we lost Matt, but we have his wonderful recordings....... like this beautiful song....


----------



## Ferocious

*Make Believe*

I remember sitting watching this film in the local flea-pit when I was about 8 or 9, with my Gran, then getting back to her house where we had tea and toast made by the fire, then listening to the wireless before filling the hot water bottles and going to bed. 


I still love the song...:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*"Laura'*

One of the most beautiful and haunting songs, and Frank gives it that little bit more.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Cissie & Ada - New Neighbours*

These two were brilliant together.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Worried Mind*

A new song to me.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Someone To Watch Over Me*

Super song....super Sassy....


----------



## Ferocious

*Nocturnal Melancholy*

Mmmmmmmm..........


----------



## Sassycakes

Ferocious said:


> One of the most beautiful and haunting songs, and Frank gives it that little bit more.....




Oh I love this song. Laura was my favorite movie and I watched it over and over again. Frank sings this song Beautifully.


----------



## Ferocious

*Head Up*

Hmmmm.....I'd want a plank......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*What Now My Love*

Judy, Judy, Judy........


----------



## Ferocious

*Easy to Love*

Super stuff from Artie


----------



## Ferocious

*You're So Vain (Live On The Queen Mary 2)*

I might be a pain, Carly, but I'm not vain......


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Perfection.............


----------



## Ferocious

Absolutely agree VL, I love it and Artie 'owns' it.....






Vega_Lyra said:


> Perfection.............


----------



## treeguy64

This thread always troubles me:  At first glance, I think it says, "Bill Cosby's Corner!"


----------



## Ferocious

treeguy64 said:


> This thread always troubles me:  At first glance, I think it says, "Bill Cosby's Corner!"




I can guarantee that that ******* has no input here, enjoy your browse.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Jerusalem*

I can remember my Mum singing this in harmony with the neighbour next door when they were pegging their washing on their clothes lines


----------



## Ferocious

*Betty Boop-1938-Sally Swing*

When I were a lad, I can remember some of the ladies having BB hairstyles..:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*NEVER, NEVER, NEVER - (Lyrics)*

Super song, fits Shirley like a glove.....


----------



## Ferocious

*River of dreams*

Mmmmmm.......bliss....


----------



## Ferocious

*Witchcraft*

The combination of 'Ole Blue Eyes and Nelson Riddle was 'special'.....


----------



## Ferocious

*UNCUT funny dancing falling silo*

Tension, curiosity, but riveting to watch.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Dick Emery - the Tramp*

The funny man of many guises.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Pure Heart*

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*When Sunny Gets Blue*

The wonderful velvet tones of Nat's unique voice.


----------



## Ferocious

*50 Amazing Vintage Photos from the 1940s*

Tell me what you think is different compared to nowadays.....


----------



## Ferocious

*For Once in my Life*

Super song, super band and the superb Mr Bennett......


----------



## Pinky

Ferocious said:


> Tell me what you think is different compared to nowadays.....
> 
> People dressed more modestly .. even at the beach!


----------



## Pinky

Thought I'd share this here


----------



## Ferocious

Pinky said:


> Thought I'd share this here
> 
> <font size="3"><span style="color:#0000ff;">




WOW!!!

I can't think of a word that can describe that super video, 'brilliant' is as close as I can get.

Thank you for posting the best part of 5 minutes of fun.......think I'll watch it again....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

Pinky said:


> Ferocious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what you think is different compared to nowadays.....
> 
> People dressed more modestly .. even at the beach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right Pinky, but also, where were all their mobile (cell) phones.....ha ha ha ha
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinky

Ferocious said:


> Pinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right Pinky, but also, where were all their mobile (cell) phones.....ha ha ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true! I didn't think of that because I'm not one who has a phone constantly with me
Click to expand...


----------



## Ferocious

*Introducing the PEBL*

What a nifty idea, I wouldn't mind having one of these....


----------



## Ferocious

*Winnie Wants a Vibrator - Mrs. Brown's Boys Episode 1*

I may get a flea in my ear off some of the ladies hereabouts for posting this funny clip.......hmmmm, should I delete it.......

No, I'll think I'll take a chance........:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Theme from the godfather*

There was a time when this man's music was King....for me, it still is.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Que reste-t-il de nos amours?*

Delightful and charming........if you don't like it......I wish you love....


----------



## Ferocious

*The Last Leaf*

I've never heard this lovely song until tonight, hope you like it...


----------



## Ferocious

*Just Yesterday*

A song you won't hear everyday......


----------



## Ferocious

*The Stupidity of Money - Thicker than Water*

More mayhem from the manic duo.....


----------



## Ferocious

*You've Changed*

Not everyone could do justice to this sad but beautiful song......Sassy interprets it perfectly.....


----------



## Ferocious

*From Me To You*

Anyone fancy a twirl on the floor?


----------



## Ferocious

*An Occasional Man*

Hmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*Lost without you*

Mmmmmmm


----------



## Lara

I spent some time this morning, while having good size snow fall outside, listening to your previous videos here in your Cosy Corner. It was an enjoyable way to watch the snowfall and be entertained.

That Laurel & Hardy skit above regarding the rent payment was so funny. Thanks Ferocious and have a Happy Holiday this season.

OH! I just noticed a new post for Ernesto. I'll watch it


----------



## Ferocious

*Goodnight My Someone*

Lovely singer this lady....


----------



## Ferocious

*Miss Grundy And The Grand Hotel*

Another of Pam's unique stories in verse......


----------



## Ferocious

*How to climb a wall (Night Owls)*

Just impossible for me to keep my face straight watching these two.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Quando, quando, quando?*

A lovely song to listen to *when, when, when* you have a few minutes to spare......
                    :hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*I'm The Only Man On The Island*

Cor....I don't think I'd last the week.....it would be too 'hard'.....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Michael Buble & Barbra Streisand "It Had To Be You"*

I've watched this superb clip 3 times now.....brilliant.....


----------



## Ferocious

*The Way You Look Tonight*

This is a song I've always liked from the first time I heard it, but this upbeat version by Frank, aided and abetted by Mr Riddle is brilliant and I now know all the words too


----------



## Ferocious

*Amore Grande Amore Libero*

A haunting and beautiful tune that's completely new to me, the video isn't bad either....


----------



## Ferocious

*I've Been Kissed Before ( 1952 )*

Absolutely fantastic personality, good looks, super dancer, she had half the world's men in love with her.......
                               :hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Hey there*

A superb song that fits Mr Benton's voice perfectly........back then it was considered 'cool' to smoke....note the cigarette in Brook's fingers....


----------



## Ferocious

*Exodus*

Wonderful music, but that's what you would expect off Mantovani.....


----------



## Ferocious

*I've Got A Feeling You're Foolin'*

Love the song, love Connee singing it, and the upping and swinging of the tempo is superb .....


----------



## Ferocious

*When You Were Sweet Sixteen*

I recall going into  a pub (illegally, I was 17) for the first time, and there in the corner of a snug were a group of older people, each standing up and doing a 'turn', one bloke in particular used to sing this fine song.....and the locals reckoned he sang it better than Mr Jolson.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Wives and Lovers*

The lovely Lena giving all you girls good advice.....perhaps:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Foolish Heart*

Mmmmm.....a beautiful, relaxing melody.....


----------



## Ferocious

*How glad i am*

Absolutely superb!  

RIP Nancy, you owned this song.


----------



## Ferocious

*Sway with me*

Hmmmm......love it...


----------



## Ferocious

*Snore*

Nice one Pam.....


----------



## Ferocious

*8 Means Of Transportation You Must See*

Oh yeeeeeeeh, I'll have one of each......


----------



## Ferocious

*Casablanca - Rick's "play it Sam"*

A most memorable scene from one of the most memorable films.....


----------



## Ferocious

*At Last - Lyrics*

Hmmmm.......lovely song....


----------



## Ferocious

*Something's gotta give*

What a good match......this superb song..... and the rich sound of Mr Goulet....


----------



## Ferocious

*A Little on the Lonely Side*

This is a gorgeous song, Ronnie breathes it just right....


----------



## Ferocious

*Cupidon*

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Here there & everywhere*

Nice one Matt .....


----------



## Ferocious

*On the street where you live*

One of those songs you sang all the way home from watching it at the movies.....


----------



## Ferocious

*O mio babbino caro - Puccini*

Absolutely beautiful...........mmmmmm.....bliss


----------



## Ferocious

*Beethoven's Silence*

Mmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*Alone Together*

Music magic from yesteryear.......


----------



## Ferocious

*With Every Breath I Take*

Just superb ......


----------



## Pinky

Ferocious said:


> Absolutely beautiful...........mmmmmm.....bliss



Oh, to be born with such a gift!


----------



## Ferocious

*Aunty Maggie's Remedy*

The infectiously happy face of George and a song that brings a smile to our faces


----------



## Ferocious

*We're A Couple of Swells*

A swell song and video......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Greenfields*

Mmmmm


----------



## Ferocious

*The Lake and I*

Captivating.......Mmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*All I Want For Christmas (Is My Two Front Teeth)*

All I want for Christmas...is two good feet.....


----------



## Ferocious

*15 Tallest Giant Women In The World*

Difficult to look into these girls eyes......You'd need a step ladder.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Chanson D'Amour*

Rat ta da da da............brilliant.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Miss Chatelaine (Video)*

Super song....


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Merry Christmas !


----------



## Ferocious

*How Can You Buy Killarney*

I was playing one of my home made CD's last night, and this lovely song was on it, so I thought, perhaps others may like it too....


----------



## Ferocious

*A Dime And A Dollar*

A 'Guy' we don't hear from very often...


----------



## Ferocious

*We can't believe it! Her boobs dance.*

I'm sure, that like me, the first thing you noticed in this video was the girl's lovely teeth.......


----------



## Ferocious

*I Got Lost In His Arms*

This lady can do no wrong in my books and this number is simply brilliant.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Burlington Bertie from Bow*

What a talent this girl demonstrates......


----------



## Ferocious

*The Moon Was Yellow*

My favourite version of this super song is by Mr Sinatra, but Bob's offering comes a close 2nd....


----------



## Ferocious

*I was looking for you*

And.........it looks like I've found you.......


----------



## Ferocious

*I've Got A Feeling I'm Falling*

A feel good foot tapper.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Return To Me*

Super song.....


----------



## Ferocious

*I'm Getting Sentimental Over You*

I've heard this melancholic melody performed by many other people, but non come any way near this wonderful piece of Tommy Dorsey magic.....


----------



## Ferocious

*I wonder who's kissing her now*

Hmmmm...........nice one Perry...


----------



## Ferocious

*He's a Tramp (Lady & the Tramp)*

The name 'Peggy' has come up on another thread, but this lady is 'the' Peggy of the music world......


----------



## Ferocious

*I've got a brand new combine harvester! (+ lyrics)*

Oo-ar-oo-ar........:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Melancolie Melody Lady*

Hmmmm........I'll let me breakfast settle first.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Tammy*

Simply superb......


----------



## Ferocious

*Honolula Baby*

Happy, happy, happy.....and the girl has a nice smile too.......


----------



## Ferocious

*I Love The Guy*

and.......I love the girl......


----------



## Ferocious

*To Vals Tou Gamou - Eleni Karaindrou*

Be carried away........


----------



## Ferocious

*Maybe You'll Be There*

Hmmmm.......Just Gorgeous .......


----------



## Ferocious

*It Had To Be You*

They don't write songs like this anymore.......


----------



## Ferocious

*The Gas Man Cometh*


----------



## Ferocious

*El Dia Que Me Quieras(romantic piano)*

I've never heard a recording by this man that wasn't brilliant.......this one certainly is......


----------



## Ferocious

*Black Hills of Dakota from Calamity Jane (1953)*

Superb.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Jean*

Hmmmm......love it....


----------



## Ferocious

*Traveling Shoes*

I could do with a pair of them.....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*East of the Sun (West of the Moon)*

The smooth and superb Miss Wiley...


----------



## Ferocious

*Love Is Blue*

The Magic of Mauriat.....super stuff...


----------



## Ferocious

*In The Middle Of An Island*

This'll get your feet tappin'....


----------



## Ferocious

*There's going to be a fight*

Crazy, daft, but so watchable.....:hatlaugh:


----------



## Ferocious

*Julie Andrews sings Edelweiss with full orchestra & stereo audio*

Loved the film, loved this song.....and Julie is lovely too....


----------



## Ferocious

*El Amor*

Hmmmm............lovely.....


----------



## Ferocious

*"Tender is the Night"*

Lovely song, and doesn't Andy do it superbly......


----------



## Ferocious

*Why did I choose you*

What a brilliant song......


----------



## Ferocious

*Summer Wind*

Absolute class....


----------



## Ferocious

*Moon Over Miami*

I'll have to go to Miami.......


----------



## Ferocious

*The Encyclopaedia Salesman*

Door to door salesmen and encyclopaedias must be obselete nowadays.....surely?


----------



## Ferocious

*Close As Pages in a Book,*

A beautiful song....


----------



## Ferocious

*Please Mr Postman*

The unmistakable Carpenters......


----------



## Ferocious

*Ernesto Cortazar - Around the world*

A lovely way to flit around the world, and lovely music too......


----------



## Ferocious

*I'm Gonna Laugh You Right Out Of My Life*

Nat's little girl in melancholic mood..........


----------



## Ferocious

*April Love*

May, June and July love isn't bad either........


----------



## Ferocious

*The Saw's Tale*

I've never been, or had the inclination to go to a 'ballet', but after watching this beautiful display I could be coaxed........Ernesto's music compliments perfectly ........


----------



## Ferocious

*Look Around And You'll Find Me There*

It looks like someone found Al.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Lysistrata*

Stirring stuff....


----------



## Ferocious

*It Was A Very Good Year (with lyrics on screen)*

Superb classic.......


----------



## Ferocious

*"Where do I begin" Love story*

Wow, Vikki and a really lovely song...


----------



## Ferocious

*Stranger in Paradise*

The fine voice of Mr MacRae and a classic song....


----------



## Ferocious

*The Right Way*

Hmmm....Now that is one cruel Cow.....


----------



## Ferocious

*My Special Angel*

I wonder what happened to Malcolm?


----------



## Ferocious

*"Self Conchious"*

A mermaid meets a tiny, shabby hermit crab, who lacks the confidence to approach and befriend a group of bigger, prettier crabs. She takes it into her own hands to try boosting his self-esteem!


----------



## Ferocious

*The Card Trick That Shouldn't Be Possible - Revealed*

Hmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*Ricochet*

You tell 'em Tess............


----------



## Ferocious

*When I Look In Your Eyes*

Beautiful, beautiful song.......


----------



## Ferocious

*That's my desire*

Mmmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*The Balcony Girl*

:bigwink:


----------



## Ferocious

*Rain... Rain... Sergey Grischuk*

Lovely pictures.....super music....


----------



## Ferocious

*Joie De Vivre (Joy of Life)*

Mmmmmm...........


----------



## Ferocious

*Can't Help Lovin' Dat Man*

Wow!!  The superb Lena at her best.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Walk Away*

Matt 'owns' this song......


----------



## Ferocious

*Besame Mucho*

Be carried away by Artie......


----------



## Ferocious

*Pick A Star (1937)*

:grin:


----------



## Pinky

Ferocious said:


> Wow!!  The superb Lena at her best.....



I watched an interesting series of YouTube videos about Lena Horne's life. It's sad that the colour of her skin was such an issue for her .. and for
so many others in music, film, sports, etc.

Thank you for posting this beautiful song.


----------



## Ferocious

I totally agree Pinky


----------



## Ferocious

*Things*

Mmmmm


----------



## Ferocious

*Le Phare*

Brilliant stuff


----------



## Ferocious

*Kisses Sweeter Than Wine*

Beware of 'Sweet Lips'......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Massanet ~ Thais Meditation*

For me, this is one of the most beautiful pieces of music ...ever........

Be carried away.........


----------



## Ferocious

*You Go To My Head*

The superb Miss Lee going to my head.......


----------



## Ferocious

*'Honeysuckle Rose''*

You're sweet enough Lena.......


----------



## Ferocious

*The Second Time Around (1962)*

I always liked this song....Andy does it so well....


----------



## Lara

Beautiful song. "Love the Second Time Around" made me think of people who have never been in love before. I felt a little sad for them and then thought maybe it's over-rated. You open yourself up for some serious hurt...until you fall in love a second time around...If. 

I've fallen in love twice. Very different outcomes but was worth the risk both times.


----------



## Ferocious

*Till I Waltz Again With You*

Anyone fancy a twirl?


----------



## Ferocious

*No More Than Forever*

You can tell that this record has been well used, and why not, it's a really lovely song....


----------



## Ferocious

*If Ever I Would Leave You*

A beautiful song, and the lovely, very much missed, Nancy.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Infinie*

Mmmmmmmm.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Midnight, The Stars and You*

Crackin' song.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Never Gonna Fall In Love Again*

A pub I used to go to many years ago with a group of mates had a barmaid named Sheila who enthralled us all when she sang this song. 
Do you know what, when I listen to this song, I can almost smell Sheila's perfume......


                                                     :hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*"Overage"*

I suspect that there are a few ladies like the one in the film clip reading this.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Raindance*

Brilliant......


----------



## Ferocious

*Every Time I See You*

Mmmmm.............


----------



## Ferocious

*Best Ventriloquist Performance Ever*

Keep your face straight.....if you can.....


----------



## NanDee

Very entertaining - never seen it done like that before


----------



## Ferocious

*Entracte*

A feint heart never won a fair lady......this lad just might.....


----------



## Ferocious

*"Who?*

Judy, Judy, Judy.....Mmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Some Other Time*

Mmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Tenderly*

Some 'Mr Eckstine' magic........


----------



## Ferocious

*I Could Write a Book*

Mmmmm.....Kimmi Novak......Mmmmmm.


----------



## Ferocious

*Winter mountain flowers*

Stunning pictures, lovely music too........


----------



## NanDee

Ohhh my goodness ! that was totally amazing !!!  

As a Nature lover I enjoyed it so much I played it 3 times :love_heart:

Never thought you could find something like this on youtube.


----------



## Ferocious

*Most Beautiful Gardens in Europe*

Join me in a trip around Europe, you may even like the music.......


----------



## Ferocious

*A Man Took A Picture Of His Wife On Their Boat. Then He Spotted Something Floating In The Ocean*

One really nice story, what do you think?


----------



## Ferocious

*In The Still Of The Night*

One of the best voices of the 20th century.....super song......


----------



## Ferocious

*Boy from New York City*

My 'Fab Four'.......


----------



## NanDee

Ferocious said:


> One really nice story, what do you think?



Awww lovely story. That is one lucky little dog that those people were out on their boat that day and 
also that his owner had the sense to ensure he wore a life preserver.


----------



## Ferocious

*Wallace and Gromit's Cracking Contraptions*

Brilliant fun for kids......like us......


----------



## Ferocious

*I Love You for Sentimental Reasons*

I do like this .......


----------



## Ferocious

*New technologies that will blow your mind*

Hmmmm......The way things are going there will only be half a dozen people actually working on the planet......


----------



## Ferocious

*Orchids in the Moonlight*

First time I've heard this lovely music...........now recorded  :bigwink:


----------



## Ferocious

*The Tender Trap*

Clever, these 'Tender Trappers'......


----------



## Ferocious

*Very funny ! Take a look to the dying swan (guy) dancing*

Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Pinky

Ferocious said:


> Brilliant fun for kids......like us......
> 
> 
> I :love_heart: Wallace and Gromit!


----------



## NanDee

I loved the Dying Swan - very funny Lol 

Mind you - kudos for the excellent 'points' work ! 

Tried to send reps but it wouldn't let me - hope you had a good weekend Ferocious


----------



## Ferocious

*For Sentimental Reasons*

Lovely song


----------



## Ferocious

*Guilty*

OK.......I'm guilty too.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Rudolph Nureyev at Muppet Show*

Nureyev's partner is fantastic.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Dancing in the dark*

Mmmmm......


----------



## NanDee

*Swan Lake* :rofl:


----------



## Ferocious

*I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do, I Do*

Oh! I do, I do, I do, I do, I do as well........:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*"I've Got A Crush On You"*

I've now got a crush on Linda........


----------



## Ferocious

*The Shadow Of Your Smile*

Mmmmmm........lovely.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Innocence*

k:


----------



## Ferocious

*I Will Follow Him (50th Anniversary Recording)*

Peggy still sounds good....


----------



## Ferocious

*"Carioca"*

Bet you can't keep your feet still.......


----------



## Ferocious

*What's New*

What's new, Linda? Your lovely version of 'What's New' is What's new....


----------



## Ferocious

*Just Four You - Ernesto Cortazar*

And......just for me too......


----------



## Ferocious

*Stan gets an apple stuck in his mouth*

_*Heh heh heh*_


----------



## Ferocious

*"my ideal"*

I'm right here, Maggie........


----------



## Ferocious

*Indian Love Call*

Oo ooo oooooooo  oo


----------



## Ferocious

There's a hole in your bucket, Harry.......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Artie Shaw, The Man I Love*

One to exercise your toes to.....


----------



## Vega_Lyra

A joyous Sunday !


----------



## Ferocious

Wow!!  VL, that's got my toes jigging about like they've got a mind of their own......


----------



## Ferocious

*#1 Song on the Day You Were Born*

Have you ever wondered what song was all the rage on the day that you were born, well that's been sorted for you.......simply click the link below, then, when the page loads, click the down arrows on the drop-down menu's, enter your dates and bingo, the song that will be playing......well you could call it .....your song...




[video]https://playback.fm/birthday-song[/video]


----------



## Ferocious

*The Object Of My Affection*

I remember ladies with those 'wavy' hairstyles 

Happy, happy song....


----------



## Ferocious

*Cissie and Ada - Marriage Guidance Council*

Les and Roy doing their hilarious mickey-take of two 'senior' ladies......


----------



## Ferocious

*Smoke Gets In Your Eyes*

The song lends itself to Billy's voice, but Billy's voice more than compliments the song.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Perhaps, Perhaps, Perhaps - Mantovani and his Orchestra*

Perhaps, just perhaps, others will like this too....


----------



## Ferocious

*"The Man with the Big Sombrero"*

I just love these little clips from yesteryear movies....


----------



## Ferocious

*Betty Boop-1938-Sally Swing*

Hmmm......this still strikes a fun chord.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Jake the peg*

Three good reasons why you may enjoy this spot of daftness.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Dusty Springfield Mel Torme Duet*

The lovely 'Dusty'....


----------



## Ferocious

*Sailor (1961) Petula Clark Lyrics*

A big, big hit from yesteryear.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Violin Piano Chaplin Keaton Limelight*

Crazy,  but so  frustratingly funny, watch it all.....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Vikki carr | yesterday when i was young / alfie | 1970/1967*

The unmistakable and wonderful Miss Carr.....  and two super songs for the price of one......


----------



## Ferocious

*Each Little Thing That Happens*

A rare and lovely song....and it fits Ronnie so well.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Come Back To Sorrento*

Sorrento: A place I always wanted to visit but never did..........Arrrr well, the smooth voice of Mr Damone and this lovely song will have to do......


----------



## Ferocious

*The ***** Cat Song (1949) - Jo Stafford and Gordon MacRae with The Starlighters*

Come yout you pretty kitten.............purrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ferocious

*Unchained Melody - Mantovani and his Orchestra*

Hmmm..........bliss....


----------



## Ferocious

*Le Fauteuil*

A chair is still a chair, even when there is no-one sitting there.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Cissie & Ada - A Week at the Seaside*

Les and Roy at it again.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Sarah Vaughan and Billy Eckstine "Dedicated to You"*

Mmmmmmmmmmm......wonderful....


----------



## Ferocious

*Matt Monro. When You Wish Upon A Star*

An old 'Walt Disney' song.....I think....


----------



## Ferocious

*Bebe Daniels & Ben Lyon - Elmer's Tune*

That 'Elmer' fella's got a lot to answer for......


----------



## Ferocious

*Handbag Help*

Ladies....be very careful where you step....and keep tight hold of your phones.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Sarah Vaughan - Misty (Live from Sweden)*

I've always like this song, and Sassy singing it too, but to see her do it live is even better.......


----------



## Ferocious

*The Garden Of Eden By Frankie Vaughan*

Hmmm....I wonder where this Garden of Eden  is, I wouldn't mind a little walk around there.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Jerry Vale - Eternally (Limelight)*

Super, super song. Jerry does it super too.


----------



## Ferocious

*How Not to Wake Up a Lioness!*

Hmmm......should of let her sleep lad....


----------



## Lara

Men. *shakes head* LOL


----------



## Pinky

Lara said:


> Men. *shakes head* LOL



:lofl:


----------



## Ferocious

*Magic Is The Moonlight - Jerry Vale*

Hmmm.......Magic......


----------



## Ferocious

*Canada - Beautiful flower gardens*

Fantastic - I'd love to visit this place......


----------



## Ferocious

*MORE - Andy Williams (Lyrics)*

I'll have to find 'more' of Andy's songs......


----------



## Ferocious

*Mantovani - cara mia*

Enjoy the picture....enjoy the music.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Renée & Renato - Save Your Love 1983*

Always liked this......


----------



## Ferocious

*Only You ~ GIOVANNI MARRADI*

Mmmmmmmmm............


----------



## Ferocious

*The Masters Of Comedy*

Why do we laugh when people 'hurt' themselves?


----------



## Ferocious

*~olon~ vasilis saleas ¨¨˜"°º?*

Mmmmmm


----------



## Wren

Lovin this song, it was playing  in the background on a recent TV drama


----------



## Ferocious

#777

I do like that, Wrennie, thank you................


----------



## Ferocious

*Paradise*

I wonder why I like this so much........


----------



## Lara

_Dreaming of dancing barefoot on the beach in Cambria, Ca._





_But in reality it would be probably be like this_ ._..slide the bar to 1:40 _
Yes, it's Catherine Deneuve and Marlon Brando...


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> _Dreaming of dancing barefoot on the beach in Cambria, Ca._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _But in reality it would be probably be like this_ ._..slide the bar to 1:40 _
> Yes, it's Catherine Deneuve and Marlon Brando...





*Love both of them, Lara........I wanna be young again.......*:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Vikki Carr - If you love me really love me (1969)*

Mmmmm......think I'll let it happen......


----------



## Ferocious

*"Watermelon A Cautionary Tale"*

I do like water melon too......


----------



## Ferocious

*ERNESTO CORTAZAR - Unbelievably Yours*

Mmmmmmmm...........


----------



## Ferocious

*Billy Fury-Last Night Was Made For Love.*

One for the ladies......


----------



## Ferocious

*FRANCK POURCEL - A Demain Sur La Lune*

I recommend this gorgeous tune when you are chomping on your cornflakes...


----------



## Ferocious

*Snack Attack*

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Avalon Jazz Band- Runnin' Wild (Some Like it Hot)*

Happy, happy,happy........


----------



## Ferocious

*Nat king cole - fascination*

Hmmmmm..........


----------



## Ferocious

*Sarah Vaughan: My Funny Valentine*

Sassy.....a Valentine for many the World over...........


----------



## Ferocious

*LEON 1.6 y elefantes*

Hmmm....."Poor Leon" I hear you say, but he's a game lad.....watch and you'll find out.......


----------



## Ferocious

*What Do You Know About Love (1955) - Dakota Staton*

I once had this record, but it disappeared, so it was very nice to find the song on YouTube......


----------



## Ferocious

*A Look Inside the Queen's 6 Lavish Royal Residences*

Me.....I prefer my little lounge with the TV in the corner....


----------



## Ferocious

*The Bangles - Eternal Flame (Video Version)*

Not my era, but I like it.......


----------



## Ferocious

*The Sky Lives Among Your Eyes ~ Ernesto Cortazar*

I have a thing about 'eyes', as indeed some of you do too. Here is a collection of some gorgeous eyes and the wonderful music of Mr C compliments them as well............


----------



## Ferocious

*Wallace & Gromit's Grand Adventures: EP 1 - Part 1*

This is strictly for us young'uns.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Perry Como "It's Impossible"*

A lovely, lovely song.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Stupid Cupid by Connie Francis 1958*

A cracker from the 50s


----------



## Ferocious

*I Surrender To Your Love - Ernesto Cortazar*

Sheer Bliss.....the video is lovely too..........


----------



## Ferocious

*Granny's Highland Hame*

The fine voice of Ken McKellar


----------



## Ferocious

*"Look for the Silver Lining"*

I always do Connee.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Cissie & Ada - The Smallholding*

The superb Les and Roy are at it again.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Barbra Streisand - Speak Low*

Mmmmmm.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Rescued Street Dog - Unbelievable Transformation*

I have to admit that this video really got to me. 
It's so sad, yet it ended so happy, thanks to the wonderful people in the video. 

What a fantastic transformation.....


----------



## Ferocious

You're curious, aren't you......


----------



## Ferocious

*Abba - Fernando*

A touch of brilliance........


----------



## Ferocious

*BEAUTIFUL LOVE Edna Savage with Lyrics*

Mmmmmm..........


----------



## Ferocious

*GIOVANNI MARRADI - Winter Breeze*

Mmmmmm..........


----------



## Ferocious

*Brenda Lee Little things means a lot*

Super song....


----------



## Ferocious

*CINDERELLA ROCKEFELLA by ESTHER & ABI OFARIM*

As fresh today as then..........:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*A Time For Us - Vic Damone*

I'd like to do it all again, Vic.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Tiniest Puppy Loves To Race Around On His Wheels*

What a wonderful story.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Frankie Vaughan-The Green Door-1957*

Wonder where this 'Green Door was.....?


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Ferocious said:


> What a wonderful story.....


 Thank you for sharing this great story !


----------



## Ferocious

*Brendan grace st. Patrick skull funny joke*

Totally daft.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Rose Room - Artie Shaw*

Mmmmmm.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Dinah Washington: Mad About The Boy*

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Billy Eckstine - "Because you're mine"*

Superb.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Franck pourcel - vanina*

A good one for dancing round the kitchen to while washing the dishes........


----------



## Ferocious

*"Around the World" - by Ronnie Hilton*

Mmmmm.........


----------



## Ferocious

*GIOVANNI MARRADI - Spiritual Journey*

I wanna go there..........


----------



## Ferocious

*Fan - Dance Fanny*

Brilliant, happy song....try keeping your toes still......


----------



## Ferocious

*Gogi Grant for the March of Dimes*

The song of course is 'The Tide Is High', but do any of you good US folk remember Gogi's message at the very end?


----------



## Ferocious

*Unpaid Builder Destroys Travelodge*

Moral of the story:


Always pay your workers..........:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Bobby's Girl - Susan Maughan*

Will I do Sue?


----------



## Ferocious

*Save the last dance for me - The Drifters*

A classic......


----------



## Wren

...


----------



## Ferocious

*Do You Know What It Means To Miss New Orleans - Lee Wiley*

Mmmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*A Kiss to Build a Dream on*


----------



## Ferocious

*Caricias de otoÑo*

Mmmmm.....superb.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Billy eckstine - the high and mighty*

Super song, and Billy too......


----------



## Ferocious

*Franck Pourcel - Besame Mucho*

Oooooooooh yeh.....anyone fancy a twirl to this......


----------



## Ferocious

*The Archivist*

Books? What are books?....


----------



## Ferocious

*You'll Never Know*

Mmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Tower Of Strength*

You tell her Frank......


----------



## Ferocious

*That Old Feeling.*

Hmmmm......I get that 'old' feeling everyday.....and it's not the one Brook is on about.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Go Chase A Moonbeam*

Some advice from Jerry......


----------



## Ferocious

*My blue heaven*

Brilliant....


----------



## Ferocious

*It's A Sin To Tell A Lie*


----------



## Ferocious

*Anywhere I Wander*


----------



## Ferocious

*Cissie & Ada - The Magic Of Travel*

Have a chuckle with Les and Roy....


----------



## Ferocious

*I Can't Get Started*

I'm over 'ere, Dak's......


----------



## Ferocious

*My Old Man Said Follow The Van - Cockney Medley*

All together......


----------



## Ferocious

*Meet Me On The Corner*

When the lights are low.....


----------



## Ferocious

*My Tormented Heart (1952) Sarah Vaughan Lyrics*

Simply superb........


----------



## Ferocious

*Ed Ames - My Cup Runneth Over (1967)*

Beautiful song.....nice voice too......


----------



## Ferocious

*Born with a smile on my face*

I think I was too........


----------



## Ferocious

*Dream Along With Me*

Put your feet up and relax......Perry will help you....


----------



## Ferocious

*Let's Call it a Day*

The ultimate compliment for Lee was Ella Fitz' admitting that Lee was her mentor...


----------



## Ferocious

*Léon (t)error of the savanna. Bouse de là.*

What a hero.......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Say You'll Wait For Me (1952) Sarah Vaughan Lyrics*

More magic from Sassy.....


----------



## Ferocious

*First Love Never Dies*

Are they right?


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

*Never Tango With an Eskimo*

Hmmm.......No chance anyway......I don't know any Eskimo ladies....


----------



## Ferocious

*Everly Brothers my grandfathers clock*

A very different version of the song I know


----------



## Wren




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

An absolutely 'happy', 'fun' song from the 'bubbly' Alma. That took me back.....'Billy Cotton Band Show' .....I think.

Thank you Wrennie.....


----------



## Ferocious

Another happy, fun song.....I'm gonna sit back and watch Wrennie's postings.....superb stuff....







Wren said:


>


----------



## Ferocious

*An Audience With Freddie Starr 8*

If you don't laugh at this.....go and see a doctor......


----------



## Ferocious

*Return To Me (1958) Dean Martin Lyrics*

Simply superb recording.....


----------



## Ferocious

*This Little Big Love*

Mmmmm.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Shirley Bassey - Never Never Never (Grande Grande Grande) (1987 Live in Berlin)*

Never never never say 'never' when Shirl's around.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Funniest Joke I Ever Heard 1984 Jimmy Stewart*

Love it......


----------



## Ferocious

*"I Can Give You The Starlight" Vanessa Lee*

The magic music of Ivor Novello.....and the voice of an Angel......Mmmmmm


----------



## Ferocious

*Dusty and Cilla - Heart and Soul*

What a cracking get together.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Harry Worth In The Window*

Did you ever do this as a kid?    ......I did....


----------



## Ferocious

*Paul Mauriat - Tombe La Neige*

Super music.......


----------



## Ferocious

*10 Most Dangerous Homes In The World*

Hmmmm.......Think I'll stick with my bungalow.....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*I'll Be Home (1956)*

Another I used to whistle to on my bike on the way to work....


----------



## Ferocious

*Samvel Yervinyan ~ Nader song ~ Bizet, Nadir's aria*

Be enthralled...........


----------



## Ferocious

*Ellie Fitzgerald - Night And Day*

I could listen to this superb song......Night and Day....


----------



## Ferocious

*The Ross Sisters - Solid Potato Salad*

How do they do that with their bodies......and how she got that apple defies all logic


----------



## Ferocious

*Ed Ames - Love is Blue (L'Amour Est Bleu) (1968)*

Superb song......


----------



## Ferocious

*Strange Are The Ways Of Love - GOGI GRANT*

Hmmmmm...........


----------



## Ferocious

*Freddie Starr | Mick Jagger Impression*

Even Mick Jagger laughed at this......


----------



## Ferocious

*I've Got a Feelin' You're Foolin'*

No I'm not........


----------



## Ferocious

*As the Sun Rises - Ernesto Cortazar*


----------



## Ferocious

*Nat King Cole - A Blossom Fell*

A lovely 'oldie'......


----------



## Ferocious

*Eydie Gorme - Since I Fell For You*

Mmmmmm........


----------



## Ferocious

*Swinging On A Star*

I'd just like a swing on a swing....


----------



## Ferocious

*Happy Days are Here Again*


----------



## Ferocious

*There Goes My Heart (1958)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Brigitte Bardot - Mambo Italiano*

Hmmmm.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Matt Monro - On Days Like These (Theme from "The Italian Job", 1969)*

Super song, super movie......


----------



## Ferocious

*Al Bowlly - Got A Date With An Angel*

Lucky beggar......


----------



## Ferocious

*May 1929 - Street Scenes in Killarney, Ireland (real sound)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Whale jumps out of nowhere during sight seeing tour.*

It's worth the wait for the ......fright.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Benny Hill - Benny's Quickies (1976)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dusty Springfield The look of love (Andy Williams, February 1970)*

Mmmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Jerry Vale - Two different worlds*

Mmmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*Wanted (1954) Perry Como Lyrics*

Wanted.....a nice cup of tea to get the day started....


----------



## Ferocious

*Lena Martell...For The Love Of Him*

Will you put the kettle on Lena.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Bubblefish*


----------



## Ferocious

*Andy Williams - Can't Take My Eyes Off You*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tender is the Night*

Super song from Tony.....


----------



## Ferocious

*South African handshake*

ops1:


----------



## Ferocious

*That's All - Mel Torme*

Mmmmm........


----------



## Ferocious

*Lee Wiley - Careless Love*


----------



## Ferocious

*Danse Macabre Camille Saint-Saëns 1980s cartoon, PBS elementary school music class*


----------



## Ferocious

*Ed Ames - Mary in the Morning (1967)*

It's the first time I've heard this lovely version.....very nice too


----------



## Ferocious

*Malena - Ennio Morricone*

I wonder if the girl knew of the effect she had on those lads.....watch it all..


----------



## Ferocious

*To All The Men I've Loved Before - Shirley Bassey (1984 Recording)*

I think the song should be titled....'To All The Men I've Yet To Love':hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*William Holden & Kim Novak Dancing in the Movie Picnic*

Hmmm....Mmmmm......I shouldn't watch clips like this at my age......:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Unless It Can Happen With You (1947) - Marjorie Hughes*

I'm over 'ere Marj'....


----------



## Ferocious

*RAY CONNIFF AND THE SINGERS | I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing*

And Yodel, and Whistle......


----------



## Ferocious

*Hey There*

A lovely song which suits the big voice of Edmund so well....


----------



## Ferocious

*Loving sunflowers - ernesto cortazar - concierto de aranjuez*

If I ever go to heaven, I want this played on the way there........Mmmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*Nat King Cole sings "When I Fall in Love"*

I think that this song is for many, many couples 'Our Song'....superb.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Flanagan & Allen : 'Nice People'*

Hmmmm....nice...


----------



## Ferocious

*Are You Having Any Fun*


----------



## Ferocious

*Love's Good For Anything That Ails You*

The fun starts around 1 minute in......


----------



## Ferocious

*Petite Fleur - Best Version*

I'll be whistling this for the rest of the day now.....


----------



## Ferocious

*La harpe de Merlin - Jean - Marc Staehle*

Mmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Mack the Knife-Bobby Darin*

Look out, Mackie's about....


----------



## Ferocious

*Robert Goulet - Dear Love*


----------



## Ferocious

*Marjorie Morningstar (1958): I Need To Be In Love*

Could do with a bit of that myself.......:flowers:


----------



## Ferocious

*Brook Benton . Moon River.*

A song that Andy Williams made his own, but here, Mr Benton delivers it superbly.....


----------



## Ferocious

*With One Look (From "Sunset Boulevard")*

Mmmmm.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Your Lingering Touch ~ Karunesh .wmv*


----------



## Ferocious

*Made in France - ESMA 2017*


----------



## Ferocious

*Ernesto Cortazar - My First Love*

Mmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*D r e a m s*


----------



## Ferocious

*Let The Music Play Lena Martell*

Mmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*"Come in from the Rain" - Eydie Gorme*

Lovely.......


----------



## Ferocious

*"There Goes My Heart" Nat King Cole*

Superb.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Mr. Acker Bilk - Aria 1976*


----------



## Ferocious

*Madeleine Peyroux Dance me to the end of love*

OK girl, if it's a twirl you want........


----------



## Ferocious

*B.J.Thomas - Raindrops keep falling on my head (HQ)*

Where's my brolly......


----------



## Ferocious

*Russian Waltz - the most beautiful music in the world. Balalaika Academic Orchestra from Minsk.*

Mmmmm.......wonderful.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Paul Anka-You Are My Destiny (lyrics)*

Some may remember this.....


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

*Tony Bennett - Maybe September*

Mmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*Cher & Tina Turner - Shame, Shame, Shame (Live on The Cher Show, 1975)*

These girls are having fun......


----------



## Ferocious

*Bacon b*


----------



## Ferocious

*Night Music: Jools Holland & Doctor John as the "Boogie Woogie Twins"*

Superb........


----------



## Ferocious

*Leon The Lion-Electroshock*


----------



## Ferocious

*Kathy Kirby 'I Wish You Love'*

Mmmmmmmm.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Extreme Railbiking Part 1, Life is Like a Mountain Railway, Rail Bikes on Abandoned Railroads.*

Oooooo-oo I 'd love a go at this.....


----------



## Ferocious

*If the Moon Turns Green - Billie Holiday*


----------



## Ferocious

*CGI Animated Short Film: "Anna" by Anna Team | CGMeetup*

Some of the lovely people on this forum may not bother to watch this delightful, heartwarming video.....please do, it's a joy to watch...


----------



## Ferocious

*Tony Bennett - stranger in paradise*

Hmmmm.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Lena Martell - In Time*

The lovely Lena 'pours it out'........


----------



## Ferocious

*Johnnie Ray - I'll never fall in love again*

Totally agree Johnnie.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Frankie Laine - A Woman in Love (1955)*

You've met her as well, Frank?????


----------



## Ferocious

*Who's Sorry Now? by Connie Francis 1958*

Come over here chuck, I'll give you a hug.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Peter Skellern - You're A Lady*

'If' you like 'romantic'........watch this......


----------



## Ferocious

*"If He Walked Into My Life" sung by Eydie Gorme*

Where's me ' ankie.....sniff....come here Eydie.....warm cuddle.....


----------



## Ferocious

*What Kind Of Fool - Barbara Streisand & Barry Gibb*

Mmmmm....he's a lucky sod.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Matt Monro - "Laura"*

A song I may well have posted before......so what.....it's a super song..........especially when Matt delivers it......


----------



## Ferocious

*The Ink Spots - Whispering Grass (Don't Tell The Trees) 1940*

A class act from yesteryear......


----------



## Ferocious

*Sway with me Rita Hayworth*

Hmmm......Wish I could dance like that.......with HER......


----------



## Ferocious

*"(I Love You) For Sentimental Reasons" Ella Fitzgerald*


----------



## Ferocious

*Affair to Remember / Unchained Melody / Love Is a Many-Splendored Thing - Ernesto Cortazar*

Mmmmmm.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Whatever Lola Wants- Sarah Vaughan*

I give in........


----------



## Ferocious

*Harry James Orchestra ft. Helen Ward - Where Or When*

I haven't a clue either, Helen.........


----------



## Ferocious

*I Got Lost in Her Arms*

Super song and a superb Mr Bennett.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Paul Mauriat - Adoro ( 1968 )*

Mmmmm.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Valley of Tears - Brook Benton*

Brilliant stuff from Mr Benton.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Wilson and Keppel, Sand Dance. 1934*

Hmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*To Have And Have Not "The Whistle Scene"*

I remember watching this in the cinema, and when it got to the part where Lauren said, "You know how to whistle don't you?". 200 blokes in the audience all whistled..........I still like the movie, but I burst out laughing at that scene......


----------



## Ferocious

*Dean Martin - That's Amore (HD)*

Brilliant....


----------



## Ferocious

*Lazare - ESMA 2017*


----------



## Ferocious

*Billy Fury - A Thousand Stars*


----------



## Ferocious

*Lena Martell Movin' on*

Mmmm........


----------



## Ferocious

*Jane Powell & The Brothers - Goin' Courtin'*

'Courting'......a lovely word but more or less obsolete nowadays.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Frank Sinatra - One For My Baby (and One More For The Road)*

Timeless.......


----------



## Ferocious

Wonderful stuff.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Johnny Wait For Me - Lynn Roberts*


----------



## Ferocious

*Flappers - The Roaring Twenties*

Hmmmm.......They really did like fun and acting daft back the........nothing much has changed.......


----------



## Ferocious

*"Somewhere Along the Way" Nat King Cole*

Superb.......


----------



## win231

I rarely hear a voice as nice & angelic as Loreena McKennitt's.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsd2AJ_bUsc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz3lqVv0vCE


----------



## Ferocious

win231 said:


> I rarely hear a voice as nice & angelic as Loreena McKennitt's.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsd2AJ_bUsc
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz3lqVv0vCE





Thank you for introducing this lady to me, she does indeed have a nice and angelic voice......


----------



## Ferocious

*Noche De Ronda - ERNESTO CORTAZAR*

Mmmmm..........


----------



## Ferocious

*We Could Have It All - Maureen McGovern*


----------



## Ferocious

*"Save the Last Dance for Me"*

Of course, I have a go at this before breakfast every morning.....


----------



## Ferocious

*When You're Smiling by Leftover Cuties (with lyrics)*

Are you wearing a smile?


----------



## Ferocious

*Mambo Italiano - Hetty and the Jazzato Band*


----------



## Ferocious

*22405 Years Before Bottled Water*

Hmmmm......I need a cuppa......


----------



## Ferocious

*Romanian Rhapsody - George Enescu*

Mmmmm.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Margaret Whiting sings theme from Gone With the Wind ("My Own True Love")*


----------



## Ferocious

*Franck Pourcel - Pienso en ti (E penso a te)*

Mmmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*PATTI PAGE - Mockin' Bird Hill?1951?with lyrics*


----------



## Ferocious

*Remember You're Mine - Pat Boone*


----------



## Ferocious

*From russia with love - matt monro*

Superb .....


----------



## Ferocious

*Dusty Springfield You Don't Have To Say You Love*

Dusty's song.....


----------



## Ferocious

*29412 Years Before Dual Flush Toilets*

Phwarrrrrr.......


----------



## Ferocious

*The Four Aces A WOMAN IN LOVE*

Hmmmm.....forwarned is forarmed....I know what to look for now......


----------



## Ferocious

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bF_fGWagVY*

There was always someone singing this at work..........I've just learned the words......


----------



## Ferocious

*I LOVE YOU BECAUSE - (Lyrics)*

Timeless, superb......


----------



## Ferocious

*Originalos: CHICKEN ROAST | Animated Cartoon Movies by Pop Teen Toons*

Hmmmm.....heh heh heh heh......


----------



## Ferocious

*Peter Skellern - The way you look tonight*


----------



## Ferocious

*Neil Sedaka-You Mean Everything To Me (lyrics)*

Mmmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*I've Got A Crush On You- Lee Wiley and Fats Waller*

Superb.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Love Me With All Of Your Heart ( 1970 ) - ENGELBERT HUMPERDINCK - Lyrics*

This man was a good singer when he went by the name Jerry Dorsey, he's not bad as Eng' too........


----------



## Ferocious

*Seagull by Pam Ayres*

Heh heh heh....snort.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Two dogs dining*

Absolute genius.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Benny Goodman - These Foolish Things (Helen Ward vocal)*

Magic........and Miss Ward too.....


----------



## win231

I'm a big oldies fan:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKdN5aSC4HE

And, I like some classical.  (I'm working on this one now)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7H79qjq3x4


----------



## Ferocious

win231 said:


> I'm a big oldies fan:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKdN5aSC4HE
> 
> And, I like some classical.  (I'm working on this one now)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7H79qjq3x4




Thanks Win, enjoyed both.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Joan Regan - "I'll Close My Eyes" - 1957*

Hmmm....I'll keep my eyes open while you're around Joan......


----------



## Ferocious

*Matt Monro. More .*

More please, Matt..............


----------



## Ferocious

*TONY BENNETT - TILL - (with lyrics)*

Lovely song........


----------



## Ferocious

*Brook Benton. Have I Told You Lately That I Love You*


----------



## Ferocious

*Artie Shaw - La Paloma*

Mmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*Vera Lynn - Wish me luck, as you wave me goodbye*

102 today, happy birthday Vera......


----------



## Ferocious

*Tommy Cooper - his "Nose" routine*

Absolute hilarious, crazy, side splitting.......watch him......


----------



## Ferocious

*Johannes Brahms - Lullaby*

Mmmmmmmmmm..............


----------



## Ferocious

*Arthur Worsley*

A blast from the past.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Jerry Vale - Yours*


----------



## Ferocious

*Frank Sinatra - Lovely Way To Spend An Evening (Reprise) from Higher and Higher (1943)*


----------



## Ferocious

*ERNESTO CORTAZAR - Ballerina*


----------



## Ferocious

*Timi Yuro - Smile*


----------



## Ferocious

*Melodie D'Amour (Melody Of Love) (1957) The Ames Brothers Lyrics*


----------



## Ferocious

*? Years Before Common Sense*

Hmmmm.....it happens again and again.....


----------



## Ferocious

*The Touch of Your Lips*

Mmmm.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Billie Holiday - These Foolish Things*

This wonderful song has been sung and recorded by scores of singers, sometimes good, sometimes not so good and sometimes......... superbly, but the people that created this magic music and fantastic lyrics hardly ever get a mention.......I'll put that right now........   

Original music written by: Harry Link, Jack Strachey
Original lyrics written by: Holt Marvell


----------



## Ferocious

*Frank Pourcel - Morir de Amor*

Mmmmm.............


----------



## Ferocious

*Why - Anthony Newley*

A little word.....a big question....


----------



## Ferocious

*My Hats on the side of my Head*


----------



## Ferocious

*Mighty Lak' a Rose*

A song my gran used to sing, I loved it then, I still do.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Joanna - Scott Walker*

The sad news today was that Scott Walker had passed away, this was a song that he owned......

RIP Scott


----------



## Ferocious

*Skylark- Dinah Shore,1942*

Mmmmm..........


----------



## Ferocious

*The stone age doctor*

:bigwink:


----------



## Ferocious

*Frank Sinatra.Nice and Easy and How Little We Know*

Let's swing over and watch Frank.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Michel Pépé - Les Couleurs Astrales*

What a wonderful spectacle for those lucky enough to see this phenomenal sight.....


----------



## Ferocious

*The Platters - Twilight Time - Lyrics*

Timeless.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Johnny mathis - my love for you*

Not heard this for a while....


----------



## Ferocious

*Joan Regan - May You Always*

The lovely Miss Regan with some lovely sentiments.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Perry Como Try To Remember*

I'm remembering.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Billie Holiday - Tenderly*

Super song.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Sarah Vaughn: "Come Rain Or Come Shine" 1950*

Mmmmtiously Mmmmmtious.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Mantovani suddenly*


----------



## Ferocious

*Doris Day A Sentimental Journey*

A classic if ever there was one.........


----------



## Ferocious

*I thought about you : Frank Sinatra : Lyrics HD*


----------



## Ferocious

*Frank Pourcel - Concierto para una sola voz*


----------



## Ferocious

*Andy Williams - Tonight*

Hmmmm......Tonight sounds just right....this morning.....


----------



## Ferocious

*64 Years Before the Soup Plate*


----------



## Ferocious

*Superband - Banjo Blues*


----------



## Ferocious

*'Big Rock Candy Mountain' Burl Ives*

One I used to sing as a youngster.....still know the words too.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Walking In The Rain - Johnnie Ray*

Another I know the words to........I'm whistling.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Bill*

"Oo! I never knew you felt like that Gogi".....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*CAVALLERIA RUSTICANA • MASCAGNI • Intermezzo • KARAJAN*

Mmmm......bliss......


----------



## Ferocious

*"Sand in My Shoes" - Connee Boswell & Rochester*

Mmmmm....


----------



## Ferocious

*Ken Dodd happiness*

'Happiness'....a happy song from a man that brought so much 'happiness' into so many peoples lives....


----------



## Ferocious

*Originalos: 31 Years before the Wheel*

Hmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*Robert Goulet sings "This Is All I Ask"*

The type of song that fits Bob like a glove.......lovely....


----------



## Ferocious

*Zing*

Hmmm....this'll make some of us....think....


----------



## Ferocious

*CLAIR - Gilbert O'Sullivan (Lyrics on screen)*


----------



## Ferocious

*David Alexander sings The Answer*

Superb .......


----------



## Ferocious

*23111 Years Before Love*


----------



## Ferocious

*Kiri Te Kanawa & Norma Burrows | Rossini's Cat Duet*

Superb stuff.....ha ha ha....


----------



## Ferocious

*Tuba Skinny - "Shine On Harvest Moon"*

Gets the toes twitching this does....


----------



## Ferocious

*Kathy kirby someone to watch over me*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dave Allen - Catching a leprechaun*


----------



## Ferocious

*Crystal Gayle - Talking In Your Sleep (with lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Matt Monro Can This Be Love*

Mmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*Dave Allen - The Pressure of Living*


----------



## Ferocious

*LE CONFIDENT - Jean - Marc Staehle*

Mmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*Cliff Richard — When The Girl In Your Arms Is The Girl In Your Heart*

He's young here.....practically a baby.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Bee Gees (9/16) - How can you mend a broken heart*


----------



## hollydolly

I only visit this thread every few days, and it's a real pick me up  when I do..some great stuff here, thanks Bill....


----------



## Ferocious

*Only Forever*

Mmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*You're all I want*


----------



## Ferocious

*28314 Years Before Commercials*


----------



## Ferocious

*I LOVE HOW YOU LOVE ME ~ The Paris Sisters (1961)*

Hmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*Day and Night*


----------



## Ferocious

*Peggy Lee - The Folks Who Live On The Hill (1957)*

Mmmmmm.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Rita Coolidge - Good Times -*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Same One - Brook Benton*


----------



## Ferocious

*Alma Cogan - Little Things Mean A Lot ( 1954 )*

Hmmmm.....little things sometimes cost a fortune though........


----------



## Ferocious

*Dave Allen on...PARENTING & BOYFRIENDS*


----------



## Ferocious

*Billie Holiday - All or nothing at all*


----------



## Ferocious

*Franck pourcel - venise va mourir (anonimo veneziano)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Doris Day - Sleepy Lagoon*

Mmmmm........


----------



## Ferocious

*Originalos: 21007 Years before Soccer*


----------



## Ferocious

*North Coast 500 - dream drive around North Scotland*

Spectacular.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Robert Goulet - For Once In My Life (1969)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Rio Bravo - Dean Martin & Ricky Nelson & Walter Brennan (High Quality)*

Crackin' film, remember it well.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Brian's Song - The Hands of Time - Perry Como*


----------



## Ferocious

*Catherine Howe 'Harry'*


----------



## Ferocious

*Nelson Riddle - Lisbon Antigua*


----------



## Ferocious

*Frank Sinatra "That's All"*

Mmmmm.....that's all.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Gordon MacRae Sings "All The Things You Are"*

Super song.....super voice....


----------



## Ferocious

*Just For YOU - Ernesto Cortazar*

Bliss............


----------



## Ferocious

*Vikki Carr - "Where do I begin" Love story*

Mmmmm.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Nina Simone - I put a spell on you*

Nina put a spell on me years ago......


----------



## Ferocious

*21420 years before dance*

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Dakota Staton - What Do You See In Her?*


----------



## Ferocious

*Jerry Vale - Don't tell my heart to stop loving you*


----------



## Ferocious

*Doris Day - Stars Fell On Alabama*

Mmmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*26103 Years Before the Greenhouse Effect*


----------



## Ferocious

*Edna Savage - Once (1956)*

A lovely voice from the past.....

Practically everyone in the area where I grew up bought this record (I did and still have it), the reason being was that a girl in our street was a good friend of Edna and used to bring Edna to her house. Oddly enough, I now live only a mile or so from where Edna was born....


----------



## Ferocious

*Bing Crosby - Street of Dreams*

A nice one from 'The Old Groaner'.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Malcolm Vaughan - The Heart of a Child (1957)*

A lovely song you won't hear every day......


----------



## Ferocious

*Susannah McCorkle - My Ideal*

Over 'ere Sue......


----------



## Ferocious

*Margaret Whiting - It Might As Well Be Spring*


----------



## Ferocious

*Ames Brothers - I Saw Esau*


----------



## Ferocious

*Rooted*


----------



## Ferocious

*Mario Lanza Be My Love*

The phenomenal voice of Mr Lanza......


----------



## Ferocious

*Kathy Kirby - He*


----------



## Ferocious

*Boswell Sisters - Heebie Jeebies*

This'll get your toes tappin'.........


----------



## Ferocious

*The bloody barber*


----------



## Ferocious

*"St. Louis Blues" Artie Shaw*


----------



## Ferocious

*You Make Me Feel So Young (Frank Sinatra - with Lyrics)*

I wanna flung a fling......


----------



## Ferocious

*April Showers*


----------



## Ferocious

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kALs0ryZGc*

I hope all those people go somewhere else when their honeymoon starts.....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Swan Lake- The Men Version*

Follow that....Ladies......


----------



## Ferocious

*Georgia Gibbs - Kiss of Fire (lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Desafinado - Stringspace - Jazz Band*


----------



## Ferocious

*Charmeurs de Verre - ESMA 2017*


----------



## Ferocious

*Mario Lanza - With a Song in My Heart - Garbo & Taylor - Astaire & Charisse*


----------



## Ferocious

*MANTOVANI The Dream Of Olwen*

Mmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Frank Sinatra - Moonlight Serenade*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sarah Vaughn Make Yourself Comfortable*

I'm comfy,sassy, what's next........


----------



## Ferocious

*Tony Bennett - I Will Live My Life For You*

Hmmmm........


----------



## Ferocious

*Lena Horne - It Had Better Be Tonight*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dickie Valentine The Finger Of Suspicion.*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sergio Mendes & Brasil 66 - The Fool On The Hill (1968)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Originalos: 23506 years before Rocket science*


----------



## Ferocious

*Me Minus You*

Tap your toes with Connee.....


----------



## Ferocious

*GIOVANNI MARRADI - On Herring Pond*

Mmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

Another brilliant sketch by the sketch genius.....


----------



## Ferocious

*George Formby - I Like Bananas*

I'm partial to a 'nana meself George....


----------



## Ferocious

*Ella Fitzgerald - How Deep Is The Ocean*

Perfection.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Dinah Washington - September In The Rain*

An old favourite.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Woman Who Can't Feel Pain Eats One of the Hottest Chillies | This Morning*

I wonder if she eats some secret herbs......


----------



## Ferocious

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DorMVUdFxL4*


----------



## Ferocious

*My Old Man Said Follow The Van*

Hmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*Dame Edna takes Wrong Seat in the Royal Box Royal Variety Performance*

:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Carly Simon - Nobody Does It Better - The Spy Who Loved Me*

Bet you say that to everyone, Carly.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Al Martino - Wanted*


----------



## Ferocious

*Lita Roza - Tomorrow*

it's always 'Domani'.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Who Can I Turn To (When Nobody Needs Me)*

Classic song and singer......


----------



## Ferocious

*Guy Mitchell - Cloud Lucky Seven*

When you're in love.........


----------



## Ferocious

*2/4 The Best Of Dave Allen...The Comedy Sketches*


----------



## Ferocious

*I Wish You Love By Laura Fygi*

Mmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*Tuba Skinny - Corrine Corrina*

Just about now your toes will start tapping away.....let it happen....


----------



## Ferocious

*Air On The G String, J. S. Bach - Anastasiya Petryshak, Violin*


----------



## Vega_Lyra

[h=1]The Yellow Rolls Royce. Shirley MacLaine & Alain Delon."Forget Domani".[/h]


----------



## Ferocious

Vega_Lyra said:


> *The Yellow Rolls Royce. Shirley MacLaine & Alain Delon."Forget Domani".*




*Grazie Vega-Lyra, è stato bello*


----------



## Ferocious

*Yo-Yo Ma, Kathryn Stott - The Swan (Saint-Saëns)*

Absolute Bliss


----------



## Ferocious

*Barry Manilow Copacabana*

An infectiously superb sound......


----------



## Ferocious

*Keely Smith - It's Been A Long, Long Time*

The effervescent Miss Smith......hmmm, she can bubble over me for a long, long time....


----------



## Ferocious

*Billy Eckstine -- If Ever I Would Leave You*

A song I've always liked, but the first time of hearing by the rich voice of Mr Eckstine.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Swimmin' With The Wimmin' - George Formby*

The ever smiling Mr Formby......


----------



## icaremystic

I'm posting this because my native language is also expressive  No offence please, it's only for jokes


----------



## icaremystic




----------



## Ferocious

icaremystic said:


>





Brilliant....I'll be blinking all day now.....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## icaremystic

PMSL Ferocious


----------



## Ferocious

*Old lady playing the piano in Russia - street performance - Part 2 - Hungarian Rhapsody no 2*

This is how you do it young man........


----------



## Ferocious

*If - Jerry Vale*

If only.....


----------



## Ferocious

*How Can You Mend A Broken Heart - Mari Wilson*


----------



## icaremystic

Ferocious said:


> This is how you do it young man........



See how those young guys were so impressed


----------



## icaremystic

Ferocious said:


> If only.....



The video is unavailable here. Is it only me?


----------



## icaremystic

Axe me in English


----------



## icaremystic

*Enculer* even!


----------



## win231

icaremystic said:


> See how those young guys were so impressed



They were impressed because of her composition choice - Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody #2, which is one of the most difficult pieces ever written.


----------



## icaremystic

win231 said:


> They were impressed because of her composition choice - Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody #2, which is one of the most difficult pieces ever written.




Yes Win, indeed. I adore that lady x :love_heart:


----------



## Ferocious

*Theme from Laura (1944) - David Raksin*

The captivating music from a superb old film.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Frank Sinatra "Laura'*

Here, Ole Blue Eyes provides the words for the previous post.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Best of Hyacinth Bucket's Name Mispronunciation | Keeping Up Appearances*

I think I've had her as a neighbour......


----------



## Ferocious

*Peggy Lee - The Folks Who Live On The Hill (Capitol Records 1957)*

I've heard it a million times and I still love the song......and Peg....


----------



## icaremystic

Ferocious said:


> I think I've had her as a neighbour......




Rather POSH (The Capitals were intentionally made)


----------



## Ferocious

*Nino Rota - Romeo And Juliet (1968) Theme*

Mmmmm.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Bing Sings "With Every Breath I Take"*

Smashing old song.....


----------



## Ferocious

*The White Cliffs of Dover - Vera Lynn (1942)*

A wonderful song that evokes memories....


----------



## icaremystic




----------



## Ferocious

*Rosemary Clooney - Tenderly - 1952*

Simply superb......


----------



## Ferocious

*Too Young by Nat King Cole W/ Lyrics*

And what do 'they' know??


----------



## icaremystic

Ferocious said:


> And what do 'they' know??




They only "know" how to blink?


----------



## icaremystic




----------



## Ferocious

*Brook Benton - The Second Time Around*

Mmmmmm.......


----------



## Ferocious

*LEON and the elephants*

Hmmmm....


----------



## Ferocious

*Norman Wisdom :::: The Wisdom Of A Fool.*

Apart from making us laugh, Norman could do a good job of a song, like this one he wrote himself..............


----------



## Ferocious

*Johnny Cash - (Ghost) Riders In The Sky*

Yippee-Yi-oooo.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Anne Murray - I Just Fall In Love Again*

Mmmmm.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Diana Krall - When I look in your eyes*

The eyes say it all......


----------



## Ferocious

*Guy Lombardo - September in the Rain (1937)*

A superb array of pictures from that time.....the music is superb too....


----------



## Ferocious

*Paul Mauriat - Viens Viens (Rain Rain)*

I don't mind the rain........but not the wet sort...


----------



## Ferocious

*Mytho Logique*

Hmmmm....


----------



## Ferocious

*I've Heard That Song Before - Harry&Helen*

It seems to me I've heard this song before.......still love it....


----------



## Ferocious

*Mona Lisa by Nat King Cole W/ Lyrics*

Do you know what......I'm sure she winked at me.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Frank Sinatra - If I Had Three Wishes*

I'm not greedy.......I only wish to live to 497......


----------



## Ferocious

*Pear Carr & Teddy Johnson - How Wonderful To Know*

How wonderful.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Tuba Skinny - If You Take Me Back*

This'll get your juices flowin'.......


----------



## Ferocious

*"DUST BUDDIES"- Funny & Cute Animation by Ringling College*


----------



## Ferocious

*Timi Yuro Maybe You'll Be There*

Smashing song, first time I've heard Timi do it......


----------



## Ferocious

*Homemade Off Road Electric Wheelchair - She had NO Idea!*

What a clever bloke......


----------



## Ferocious

*Mr Tony Bennett - I Wanna Be Around (lyrics)*

A song I'd always include in a compilation....Tony gives it 'class'....


----------



## Ferocious

*Electrocuted Squirrel Gets CPR by Kind Man*

Absolutely wonderful, well done that man.....


----------



## Ferocious

*A Windmill in Old Amsterdam*

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Ferocious

*An Adagio by Frank Pourcel*

Mmmmm..........


----------



## Ferocious

*Peggy Lee - Mr. Wonderful*

Mmmm....


----------



## Ferocious

*Slim Whitman - China Doll*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tommy Cooper - Rope Trick*

:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*That's Life - Frank Sinatra*

I'll let Frank tell you about it....


----------



## icaremystic

What a goodie!


----------



## Ferocious

*Funniest Joke I Ever Heard Show 2 Ernest Borgnine*

Brilliant actor, not a bad joke teller as well....


----------



## Ferocious

*Julie London ?– I Guess I'll Have To Change My Plan*

I've changed mine too, Julie........


----------



## Ferocious

*Olivia Newton-John - "If Not For You"*

We don't hear much of this girl's music .....


----------



## Ferocious

*Leaning On A Lamp-post - George Formby*

All those lamp-posts have gone now George.....


----------



## Ferocious

*I Cried for You . Billie Holiday 1936*

Mmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*André Rieu - Gabriel's Oboe*

Superb......


----------



## Ferocious

*Andy Williams - Moon River (Lyrics)*

Surely, one of the best songs ever written......


----------



## Ferocious

*Dick Emery - Funfair*

Dick's many faces.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Betty White - Nevertheless*

I think this girl is a beautiful singer....what do you think?


----------



## Ferocious

*Tony Bennett | I'll Guess I'll Have To Change My Plan*

Super Mr B....


----------



## Ferocious

*Pam Ayres 'Up in the attic' poem*

The infectious Pam.....


----------



## Ferocious

*An Office Boy*

I remember not so long ago people asking me for an email address and replying....."What's an email address."


----------



## Ferocious

*Franck Pourcel - Pienso en ti (E penso a te)*

Mmmmm..............


----------



## hollydolly

Ferocious said:


> I think this girl is a beautiful singer....what do you think?



Goodness me is there nothing Betty White can't do?...I've never heard her sing before (apart from a fun ditty in an  episode of Golden girls).... she's even managed to live to her 90's as well..


----------



## Ferocious

*Gogi Grant - The Man I Love - The Helen Morgan Story*

Mmmmm....


----------



## Ferocious

*Lee Marvin - I was born under a Wandering Star*

A great film and this song is a bit special too....


----------



## Ferocious

*VERA LYNN - Yours*

Mmmm....


----------



## JimW

> [h=2]Bill's Cosy Corner[/h]



Am I the only one that thinks the title of this thread is "Bill Cosby's Corner" every time they see it, lol?


----------



## JimW

Ferocious said:


> We don't hear much of this girl's music .....



I've had a crush on Olivia Newton John since the day I was born.


----------



## Ferocious

*Can I Canoe You up the River?*

Are you coming or what........?


----------



## Ferocious

*Barefoot days by blueberry hill*

This was sung in our house when I was a kid....


----------



## Ferocious

*In Paradisum - Michel Pépé*

Simply beautiful, 6 minutes of sheer bliss........


----------



## Ferocious

*Dave Brubeck - Take Five*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sarah Vaughan - It's Easy To Remember (And So Hard to Forget) 1956*

The superb Sassy....


----------



## Ferocious

*Dickie Valentine - All The Time And Everywhere ( 1953 )*

One you don't hear every day, but today you can......


----------



## Ferocious

*Stanley baxter - royal holiday*

A funny man, but perhaps 'one' was not amused.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Sway - Dean Martin*

Mmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*"With Every Breath I Take" - Frank Sinatra*

Mmmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Nana Mouskouri: Waltzing in the clouds*

I was looking for Moira Anderson's version but it's not available but this lovely version by Nana is......


----------



## Ferocious

*Matt Monro - Softly As I Leave You - With Lyrics*

A song perfected by Matt.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Scott Walker - What Are You Doing The Rest Of Your Life*

Superb song and singer.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Julie London ?– Cry Me A River*

Julie owns this song....


----------



## Ferocious

*Perry Como Live - Feelings*

Brilliant song and then Mr Como too......


----------



## Ferocious

*Etta James - At Last - Lyrics*

One crackin' song....


----------



## Ferocious

*Tony Bennett. Candy Kisses.*

Sweet.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Tuba Skinny -"Gotta Give Me Some" - Royal St. 4/13/13*

Have you got your toes in gear?  No matter this number will get then going......


----------



## Ferocious

*Pam Ayres - Will I Have To Be Sexy At Sixty?*

A few funny words of encouragement from a very funny lady.....


----------



## Ferocious

*ERNESTO CORTAZAR- Under the rain together*

Mmmmmm..........


----------



## Ferocious

*Vera Lynn - Be Like a Kettle and Sing*

A morale boosting song from those dark days of WW2


----------



## Ferocious

*Linda Ronstadt - Blue Bayou w/lyrics*

Mmmmm.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Frank sinatra - you'll always be the one i love*

Mmmmm.....and Nelson Riddle too......


----------



## Ferocious

*Les Dawson - Cissie & Ada - Ministering Angels*

:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*"I Really Don't Want to Know" Joni James*


----------



## Ferocious

*Robert Goulet "When October Goes"*

Lovely, poignant.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Johnnie Casson with Des*


----------



## Ferocious

*But not for me*

Mmmmm........


----------



## Ferocious

*Saving Schwartz's Privates*

You might well swig on that bottle 'lady'......


----------



## Ferocious

*Dusty Springfield - Peel Me a Grape*

The lovely Dusty.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Doris Day - A Chocolate Sundae On A Saturday Night*

My tribute to a wonderful lady that brought so much joy into our lives for so many, many years.  

RIP Dolly


----------



## Ferocious

*Gordon MacRae ~ And This is My Beloved*

Super song, from Kismet.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Joan Savage - Just You, Just Me*


----------



## Ferocious

*Jack Jones. Like Someone In Love.*

Mmmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*Laurel & Hardy - The best bits*

:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Telly Savalas' Ghost Story*

Hmmmm........


----------



## Ferocious

*Tuba Skinny - Yaaka Hula Hickey Dula*

This'll get you going......


----------



## Ferocious

*Bobby Darin - Mack the Knife (Live 1970)*

Look out!! Ole Mackie's about......


----------



## Ferocious

*Jerry Vale - Games that lovers play*

Here, Jerry makes an ordinary song sound special.....


----------



## Ferocious

*MANTOVANI - Catari,Catari "LA FILLE DU PUISATIER"*

For me, one of the most beautiful pieces of music......wonderful.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Hale and Pace - Mr Plumberry The Butcher*

Hmmmmmm..........


----------



## Ferocious

*Nat King Cole ::: I'm Gonna Sit Right Down & Write Myself A Letter*


----------



## Ferocious

*Raymond Lefevre - Papillon*

Mmmmm................


----------



## Ferocious

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lg0OD9Uv-Ls*

Just superb......


----------



## Ruthanne

Hi Bill, love the videos especially Mac the Knife!


----------



## Ferocious

*Diana Ross - When you tell me that you love me (Lyrics)*

Mmmmm.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Oliver - Jean*

Super song....


----------



## Ferocious

*Barbra Streisand: Second Hand Rose*

Absolutely brilliant.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Tuba Skinny - Jubilee Stomp - Royal Street*

This'll stop you going to sleep.....:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Malcolm roberts singing love is all at the pebble mill.*

Superb song and singer......


----------



## Ferocious

*Frankie Vaughan-The Green Door-1957*

When I find the 'Green Door', I'll have a look what's behind it......


----------



## Ferocious

*Magic Moments Song with Lyrics sung by Perry Como*

Everyone sang, or hummed, or whistled this when it came out....


----------



## Ferocious

*Judy Garland - Almost Like Being In Love*

A 'Classy Lassie'.....the song's good too......


----------



## Ferocious

*Doris Day - The Whole World Is Singing My Song*

The lovely Dolly and a song you won't hear every day......


----------



## Ferocious

*Looney Tunes Classic | Greased | Boomerang*

Heh heh heh ......


----------



## Ferocious

*David Alexander - HUrt*

A real 'tear-jerker' if ever there was one.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Johnny Casson interviewed on the Paul O'Grady Show*

heh heh heh......


----------



## Ferocious

*Johnny Mathis - Come To Me*

A new song to me, I'll have another listen.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Sarah Vaughan and Billy Eckstine - Cheek to Cheek*

What a superb pairing........


----------



## Wren

Another version of ‘Hurt’


----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


> Another version of ‘Hurt’



Timi put's her heart and soul into this song, and a lot more too.....I love it. Thank you, Wrennie....


----------



## Ferocious

*Hale and Pace - Mr Poppy - Bedsit*


----------



## Ferocious

*"Serpendipity" by Team Serpendipity*

Hmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Andrews Sisters Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy*

Timeless......


----------



## Ferocious

*Kay Brown Sings "A Kiss to Build a Dream On" from "The Strip" 1951*


----------



## Ferocious

*'DEAR MR GABLE' - ( 'YOU MADE ME LOVE YOU' ) sung by JUDY GARLAND*


----------



## Ferocious

*How Little We Know - Matt Monro.*

Mmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Penelope - Paul Mauriat*


----------



## Ferocious

*Jerry Vale - I want to go with you*

A new one to me.....


----------



## Ferocious

*John Gary ~ And This is My Beloved*


----------



## Ferocious

*Vikki Carr - I'd Do It All Again*


----------



## Ferocious

*Moira Anderson - Westering Home*


----------



## Ferocious

*"Agent 327 Operation Barbershop" by Blender Animation Studio |*


----------



## Ferocious

*I'm a fool to want you - Frank Sinatra (1951)*

Superb.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Hank Locklin - Please Help Me, I'm Falling*

I remember buying one of Hank's LPs with this song on it....


----------



## Ferocious

*Getting to Know You from The King and I*

The film, Deborah Kerr and Marni Nixon who really sang the song.....all brilliant.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Burl Ives - "Mockingbird Hill"*

Smashing song...


----------



## Ferocious

*Connie Francis : Never On A Sunday*

OK.....I'll see you on Monday then, Connie.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Charlie Chaplin & Roscoe Arbuckle (Fatty) - His Favourite Pastime (1914)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Betty Boop Red Hot Mamma*

Boo, boopee doo


----------



## Ferocious

*The Brighouse and Rastrick Brass Band - "The Floral Dance",*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Next Vacation!*

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Dinah Washington: What Difference A Day Makes*

Mmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*Ernesto Cortazar - Youth*

Simply lovely......


----------



## Ferocious

*The Very Thought Of You (Remastered)*

Superb..........


----------



## Ferocious

*Los Indios Tabajaras - Maria Elena (1963)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Frank Sinatra - Love And Marriage (+lyrics)*

El-e-mentary..........


----------



## Ferocious

*Corcovado - Quiet Nights of Quiet Stars - Antonio Carlos Jobim - Stringspace - Jazz Band*

Mmmmm.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Barbra Streisand - Pure Imagination (Live)*

Fantastic video.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Victoria Wood - Step Aerobics*

Of course,  all the lady members will all join in with Victoria....


----------



## Ferocious

*Burl Ives - Funny Way Of Laughing*

Hmmmm........


----------



## Ferocious

*Rhapsody In Blue (1945)*

Timeless.......


----------



## Ferocious

*André Rieu - You'll Never Walk Alone*


----------



## Ferocious

*Lena Horne - Who Can I Turn To (When Nobody Needs Me)*

The sublime, Lena......lovely.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Anthony Newley Who Can I Turn To THE ROAR OF THE GREASEPAINT 1965*

Same song as above, but performed by Mr Newley who had a share in creating this superb song.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Let's Do It (Let's Fall In Love) by Ella Fitzgerald*

Mmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*Everything Fresh Today (The Raspberry Song) - The Phantom Raspberry Blower*


----------



## Ferocious

*Eydie Gorme - First Impression*

Gorgeous......


----------



## Ferocious

*Perry Como - Killing Me Softly With Her Song*

A wonderful song, the warm guitar and of course Mr Como give it a touch of magic....


----------



## Ferocious

*Girl Of My Dreams ~ Glen Gray & The Casa Loma Orchestra (1937)*

Take your partners.........


----------



## Ruthanne

Ferocious said:


> A wonderful song, the warm guitar and of course Mr Como give it a touch of magic....


I love this song Ferocious~  :love_heart:


----------



## Ferocious

*Frank Sinatra - Strangers in the Night*

A classic......


----------



## Ferocious

*Roy Clark's Mesmerizing "Malagueña" (Live)*

Mesmerizing?     Absolutely!!!!...


----------



## Ferocious

*Dean Martin, Ted Knight & Tim Conway - The Bar*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tony Bennett - Return To Me (Regresa a Mí) (from Viva Duets)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Shaking the Blues Away - Doris Day*

A beautiful lady and a true 'star'.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Michael Caine’s Incredible Encounter With John Wayne | The Graham Norton Show*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sarah Vaughan - The Man I Love*

Mmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*johnnie casson part 3 of 7*


----------



## Ferocious

*Misty blue dorothy moore*


----------



## Ferocious

*Mantovani ay ay ay*

Fancy a mystery tour?   Carry on watching....


----------



## Ferocious

*MY FOOLISH HEART - (Lyrics)*

Songs don't get any better than this gem........


----------



## Ferocious

*Impossible - Eydie Gorme*

The lovely Eydie.............


----------



## Ferocious

*Lonely Island composed by Ernesto Cortazar*

Be carried away............


----------



## Ferocious

*Dean Martin, Jack Benny, Dom DeLuise & Nipsey Russell - Barbershop Sketch*

:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*MATT MONRO ~ From Russia With Love*

A classic.............


----------



## Ferocious

*Connie Boswell - Chasing Shadows (1935)*

A super song our parents sang along to.........I love it....


----------



## Ferocious

*Tuba Skinny - Tom Cat Blues - Royal Street I 2018*

Just brilliant....


----------



## Ferocious

*Caravelli - Daydream (Reverie)*


----------



## Ferocious

*GLEE - Maybe This Time*

I think the word I'm looking for is......WOW!!!!


----------



## Ferocious

*A Time For Us - Vic Damone*

It's our time....now......


----------



## Ferocious

*Summer Stock (1950) – Get Happy – Judy Garland*

I'm happy now, Judy......


----------



## Ferocious

*My Happiness by Connie Francis 1958*

Mmmmm.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Tuba Skinny - Weary Blues*

:bighug:


----------



## Ferocious

*Charle chaplin in the hotel*


----------



## Ferocious

*If Only Tomorrow (Could Be Like Today)*

If only...........


----------



## Ferocious

*CGI Animated Short Film: "Unsurpassed"*

Superb......


----------



## Ferocious

*Ruthie Henshall - I Dreamed A Dream (Les Miserables 10th Anniversary Concert - Royal Albert Hall)*

Enchanting......


----------



## Ferocious

*Tony Bennett - Are You Havin' Any Fun? (from Viva Duets)*

:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Doris Day - Hurry, It's Lovely Up Here*

You are lovely, Doris, and I'm sure it's heavenly where you are, but I think I'll stay put here for a few more years.......:love_heart:


----------



## Ferocious

*Nancy Sinatra ~ You Only Live Twice (HQ)*

"Nancy, Nancy, Nancy.....you mean I've gotta do it all again?"


----------



## Ferocious

*I've Got My Eyes On You (1940) - Marion Mann*


----------



## Ferocious

*Hotel Happiness - Brook Benton*


----------



## Ferocious

*"You'll Never Know" (Vera Lynn, 1943)*

Mmmmm.......


----------



## Lara

I attended a free outdoor LIVE music celebration with a small gathering at the Harmony Cellars winery in Cambria CA for their 50th anniversary.  I just spent a delightful 2 week vacation there on the beautiful shores of Cambria. 

Along with some shared Cabernet Sauvignon and wood-fired pizza of gorgonzola, pear, and sweet potato, the musician played the guitar and sang this sweet song filled with love, "The Dutchman". And I thought of your thread here, I guess because many of your songs are heartfelt and take place in times past...and I thought you might appreciate it. 

Version with lyrics...





Instrumental Version











This photo of the wine glass is from Harmony Cellars vineyard.
That's not my hand but that is the very spot I sat to watch the musician with others...and the sunset.


----------



## Ferocious

Lara, thank you dear girl, I thoroughly enjoyed this, your contribution to this thread.....what I don't understand is 'why' you don't post more, you have obviously sussed me out......


----------



## Ferocious

*Superband - "I'll Fly Away"*

Not 'superstars' just plain ordinary folk enjoying themselves....superb.....love it....


----------



## Ferocious

*Matt Monro: I GET ALONG WITHOUT YOU VERY WELL (1962)*

Mmmmm........


----------



## Lara

Ferocious said:
			
		

> Lara, thank you dear girl, I thoroughly enjoyed this, your contribution to this thread.....what I don't understand is 'why' you don't post more, you have obviously sussed me out......


I would post more if I could. Some day I'll have a little more time on my hands. Lots of things going on right now but I do enjoy coming here when I need to sit down, relax, and smile a little. This is one thread I can always count on. Thank you.


----------



## Ferocious

*Liverpool vs Tottenham (2-0) | UEFA Champions League final highlights*

Best team in Europe......definitely......


----------



## Ferocious

*David Alexander - Sweet Music Man*


----------



## Ferocious

*Brook Benton. Funny How Time Slips Away.*


----------



## Ferocious

*Hyacinth's Best "Chinese Takeaway" Moments | Keeping Up Appearances*

:hatlaugh1:


----------



## Ferocious

*Frank Sinatra - The Lady Is A Tramp ft. Ella Fitzgerald*

Videos just don't get better than this......


----------



## Ferocious

*Sarah Vaughan in concert Once In A While*

I just love the lady........


----------



## Ferocious

*Waltzing in the Clouds from Spring Parade*

Waltzing on the floor would do for me.....


----------



## Ferocious

*'I Poured My Heart Into A Song' - Carole Carr*

Superb......


----------



## Ferocious

*Bert Kaempfert and His Orchestra - Monte Carlo*

Anyone fancy a twirl around the floor?


----------



## Ferocious

*"When You Were Sweet Sixteen" - Finbar Furey and Imelda May*

An old favourite....


----------



## Ferocious

*21 Trombones featuring Urbie Green - Here's That Rainy Day*

Sublime........


----------



## Ferocious

*Pam Ayres - Once I Get Up From My Chair*

I can listen to this girl for hours.....


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 52 - Pink Sphinx*


----------



## Ferocious

*Shirley Bassey - I Who Have Nothing*

A superb, young Shirley.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Dean Martin - If You Were the Only Girl in the World*

Hmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*Betty Johnson -- I Need You Now*

Would you like a cuppa tea, Betty......


----------



## Ferocious

*Gina ~ Johnny Mathis*

Cooooooooor.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Paul Mauriat ~ A Flower Is All You Need*

Mmmmmm.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Perry Como - Girl Make It Happen*

Super song............


----------



## Ferocious

*Kiri Te Kanawa - PANIS ANGELICUS (César Franck)*

The voice of an angel.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Gigi from Gigi*


----------



## Ferocious

*Frank Sinatra - "Time After Time" from It Happened In Brooklyn (1947)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Ivy Benson's All Girl Band - I'm Getting Sentimental Over You*


----------



## Ferocious

*Animated comedy film Cavemen full version compilation*

Hmmmmm......


----------



## Lara

:lofl:


----------



## Ferocious

*I Remember It Well ? Maurice Chevalier & Hermione Gingold*

Never argue with a lady Maurice........


----------



## Ferocious

*Jane Morgan - The Day That The Rains Came Down, Music Video, , Dolby*

We've had a lot of them lately, Jane.....


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 51 - Tickled Pink*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tuba Skinny - "Yes Sir That's My Baby " - "Royal Street" 4/9/2012*


----------



## Ferocious

*People -  Funny Girl*

One of the best songs ever written......


----------



## Ferocious

*Dueling Banjos - Deliverance*

I've watched this SO many times, it's brilliant.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Pam Ayres - Don't Start*

Hmmmmm.......


----------



## Ferocious

*"Swedish Rhapsody", Mantovani*

This'll get those toes of yours tappin'.........


----------



## Ferocious

*Show Boat - Ava Gardner 's own voice - Can't Help Lovin' That Man*

Mmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 24 - Rock A Bye Pinky*


----------



## Ferocious

*The D-Day Darlings - We'll Meet Again (Official Video)*

Give me a clue 'where' girls.......


----------



## Ferocious

*The Two Ronnies The Confusing Library*


----------



## Ferocious

*Perry Como - Wild Horses(Lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Whispering Grass*


----------



## Ferocious

*Artie Shaw: Concerto for Clarinet*

Brilliant...


----------



## Ferocious

*Carole Carr - Till There Was You*


----------



## Ferocious

*Jack Jones. Then I,ll Be Tired Of You*


----------



## Ferocious

*Shirley Bassey - IF YOU GO AWAY*


----------



## Ferocious

*ERNESTO CORTAZAR- My first love*

Beautiful.........


----------



## Ferocious

*On the Beach at Bali-Bali*

Mmmm....


----------



## Ferocious

*Perry Como - The Colors Of My Life(Lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Pam Ayres - The Dog Story*

Super story........


----------



## Ferocious

*he Pink Panther Show Episode 19 - Pink, Plunk, Plink*


----------



## Ferocious

*Jo Stafford - You Belong To Me*


----------



## Ruthanne

Ferocious said:


>


Another great one Bill!  Thanks!


----------



## Ferocious

*Am I That Easy To Forget - Marty Robbins*

Hmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*Dave Allen - Stonehenge*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dawn Lambeth & Friends - On A Slow Boat To China*


----------



## Ferocious

*Andy Williams - You're The Best Thing That Ever Happened To Me (Lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Helen Reddy: You and Me Against the World ? 1975*

Lovely song......


----------



## Ferocious

*Barbra Streisand "The Way We Were"*

Superb song + Barbra = Fantastic......


----------



## Ferocious

*I THINK OF YOU - Perry Como (Lyrics)*

Mr C at his very best......


----------



## Ferocious

*Hale and Pace 'Big Night Out' sketch*

Hmmmm......


----------



## Ferocious

*The D-Day Darlings HONOR World War II Veterans In BGT Final! | Britain's Got Talent 2018*

Love them all.....


----------



## Ferocious

*The Very Thought of You -Al Bowlly*


----------



## Ferocious

*Stranger In Paradise (from Duets II: The Great Performances)*

Super video, super song, and Mr B too....


----------



## Ferocious

*Superband - Rosa Lee*

Time to get those toes twitching, prance about if you want....it's allowed.....


----------



## Ferocious

*The Ink Spots - If I Didn't Care*


----------



## Ferocious

*Andy Williams - This Is All I Ask*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 96 - Pink Trumpet*


----------



## Ferocious

*Ella Fitzgerald - Then I'll Be Tired Of You*

Superb Ella......


----------



## Ferocious

*Song for Anna - Paul Mauriat*

Lovely music, lovely video.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Connie Francis - Love Is A Many Splendored Thing*

Always liked this girl.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Perry Como ~ Dream Along With Me (I'm on My Way to a Star)*

Superb......


----------



## Ferocious

*The Continental [Maureen McGovern]*

Mmmmm....


----------



## Lara

WOW...what an intriguing compilation video to go with that Maureen McGovern song.


----------



## Ferocious

*Dinah Washington, Birth of the Blues, 1957 TV Appearance*


----------



## Ferocious

*Ernesto cortazar 'capricho italiano'*

Mmmmm.....


----------



## Ferocious

*What It's Like To Ride The World's Fastest Zip Line!*

I want a go......


----------



## Ferocious

*Pam Ayres - A Poem About Physical Exercise*


----------



## Ferocious

*Petula Clark ~ Downtown (1964)*


----------



## Ferocious

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_m4Qb0iW-o*

Woop by o yeh yeh.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Dick Haymes and Helen Forrest - I'll Buy That Dream (1945)*

Mmmmm....


----------



## Ferocious

*With Every Breath I Take.wmv*

Super song.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Just walk away*


----------



## Ferocious

*Lee Wiley - I'll Leave These Reminders for You - 1933*

Will these 'Ladies fashions' return?


----------



## Ferocious

*Al Martino - Speak Softly Love*


----------



## Ferocious

*Ken Goodwin vintage footage 1971*

Ken, a man renowned for making us laugh shows us he can sing as well......a lovely video....


----------



## Ferocious

*Someone like you / Giovanni Marradi*

Love watching the sea......


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 18 - The Pink Blueprint*


----------



## Ferocious

*It Had To Be You (1936) - Ruth Etting*

Super song.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Harry James & Helen Forrest - I Cried For You*

Mmmmm.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Jersey Bounce Benny Goodman*


----------



## Ferocious

*Al Martino - I Won't Last A Day Without You ( Lyrics)*

Nice words....


----------



## Ferocious

*Till (onscreen lyrics) by Jerry Vale*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Boswell Sisters - Louisiana Waddle*

Y' cummin for a 'waddle'?....


----------



## Ferocious

*Nat King Cole - After Midnight Once More (1961)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sandie Shaw - Puppet On A String [1967]*

Gulp....that was from 52 years ago.....


----------



## Ferocious

*What a Wonderful World - Mantovani Orchestra*

Mmmmm...........


----------



## Ferocious

*The Two Ronnies - Four Candles 480p*

Simply brilliant.....


----------



## Ruthanne

Ferocious said:


> Super song.....


Love this song!!  Thank you Bill!


----------



## Ferocious

*Lee Wiley - A Ghost Of A Chance





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Doris Day: If I Give My Heart To You





*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Mantovani Orchestra - Claire de Lune





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Peggy Lee - Where Or When





*


----------



## Ferocious

*It Had To Be You (1936) - Ruth Etting*


----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> Love this song!!  Thank you Bill!


So do I Ruth, I've posted it again so others can access it....it's just above me 'ead ^^^^^


----------



## Ferocious

High Noon - Frankie Lane


----------



## Ferocious

*YOU MEAN EVERYTHING TO ME - (Lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Anita Kerr Singers ~ Early Autumn*


----------



## Ferocious

*Alice Faye, John Payne--You're the Cream in My Coffee, Good News, 1974 TV*


----------



## Ferocious

*Benny Hill - Ernie (The Fastest Milkman In The West)





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dickie Valentine - You Made Me Love You*


----------



## Ferocious

*EUGEN DOGA VALS..THE BOAT - NA KATERE HD




*


----------



## Ferocious

*Benny Hill - Benny's Quickies (1989)   *


----------



## Ferocious

*Teacher's Pet ~~~ Doris Day ~~ Clark Gable 





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Michael Holliday - The Story Of My Life ( 1958 ) 





*


----------



## Ferocious

Mix - Armik - Lost in Paradise....


----------



## Ferocious

*miep miep........





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tuba Skinny - Gimme Some.....*


----------



## Ferocious

*Al Bowlly - Guilty........





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Pam Ayres - Chickens....*

*



*


----------



## Ferocious

*Anthony Newley - If She Should Come To You....





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Vic Damone ~ Laura....       Superb Song*


----------



## Ferocious

*Natalie Cole & Nat King Cole - When I Fall In Love Lyrics





*


----------



## Ferocious

*TO YOU FROM ME - (Lyrics)........     Super Eydie*


----------



## Ferocious

I'm looking for a lady to glide around the floor with me to this superb number...........


*Mantovani - Jealousy*

*



*


----------



## Ferocious

*Ring Of Fire - Johnny Cash - lyrics*

*



*


----------



## Ferocious

*Who Can I Turn To (When Nobody Needs Me) (from Duets II: The Great Performances) - Tony Bennett & Queen Latifah

Absolutely superb......... *

* 



*


----------



## Ferocious

*Eugen Doga - Gingasa si tandra mea fiara | Potcoava de Aur 2016 |*

Sheer bliss........


----------



## Ferocious

*Bus Stop | Special Scene | Classic Mr Bean

Hmmmmmm.........*

*



*


----------



## Ferocious

*Matt Monro 'And You Smiled (Theme From Van Der Valk)'





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Robert Goulet "From This Day On" Brigadoon*

Superb


----------



## Ferocious

*It must be him - vikki carr - An absolute Classic 






*


----------



## Ferocious

*I WANT TO HOLD YOU IN MY DREAMS TONIGHT*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 73 - Trail of the Lonesome Pink*


----------



## Ferocious

Perry Como - It's Impossible

Lovely song......


----------



## Lara

I just watched this movie tonight, "Somethings Gotta Give". Kneau Reeves is planning to propose to Diane Keaton over dinner in a swanky Paris restaurant until Jack Nicholson shows up to break it up. I kinda' wanted Kneau to win even though Diane IS 30 years his senior. It's just that Kneau plays a gentleman and Jack plays a shmuck, as usual.
Anyway, this song got my attention...Samba De Mon Coeur Qui Bat - Coralie Clément


----------



## Lara

Here's another song from "Something's Gotta Give"...


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Here's another song from "Something's Gotta Give"...


Superb stuff, Lara .......and Gene Kelly too


----------



## Ferocious

*The Magician | Mr. Bean Official

Totally crazy.......





*


----------



## Ferocious

*On The Street Where You Live ~ Vic Damone  *

*Superb.....*


----------



## Ferocious

*THEY DIDN'T BELIEVE ME*

*One super song - Two wonderful voices.....*


----------



## Lara




----------



## Lara




----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


>


Absolutely sublime, love this.......'I wish you love', too.....


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


>


I would have let her have the first lick of my stawberry ice-lolly, that would have won her.......


----------



## Ferocious

*Bad Romance - Vintage 1920's Gatsby Style Lady Gaga Cover ft. Ariana Savalas & Sarah Reich





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Luck Be A Lady

 



*


----------



## Ferocious

*Feel It Still - Portugal The Man ('60s "Mr. Postman" Style Cover) ft. Joey, Adanna, Nina Ann





*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Story of Tina





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Do you fancy a really nice walk around a superb garden? You do!! Then put your shoes on and follow me.......*

*Dubai Miracle Garden 2018*


----------



## Ferocious

*As I Love You - Shirley Bassey*


----------



## Ferocious

*Арам Хачатурян - Вальс из кф Маскарад HD*

*



*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sarah Vaughan - Speak Low 
Mmmm........Wonderful....*


----------



## Ferocious

*JERRY VALE - GO CHASE A MOONBEAM*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tony Bennett. These Foolish Things. Super song, very clever lyrics....*


----------



## Ferocious

*Guy Mitchell - Beggar In Love.  

When I was a lad Mr Baxter from next door used to come home from the pub on Friday nights singing this in the middle of the street, and Mum used to say, "Is it that time already?" *


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 61 - Pink on the Cob*

*



*


----------



## Ferocious

*Amor Amor Amor*


----------



## Ferocious

*Doris Day - It's Magic





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Vikki Carr - The Way Of Love 





*


----------



## Ferocious

*FRANK SINATRA - LOVE'S BEEN GOOD TO ME 1969





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Coquette - Live @ Acapela Studios - May 2015*
Ben Creighton Griffiths (Harp) performs 'Coquette' with special guests Adrien Chevalier (Violin) and Tatiana Eva-Marie (Vocals) - live at Acapela Studios in May 2015.


----------



## Ferocious

*The Hot Sardines - Running Wild*


----------



## Ferocious

*Mrs. Slocombe Loses Her Memory After Being Hit by a Golf Ball | Are You Being Served?*


----------



## Ferocious

*Nat King Cole - "SMILE", / Charles Chaplin - Absolutely timeless...  *


----------



## Ferocious

*Vera Lynn - A Nightingale Sang In Berkeley Square 1940 - Another timeless classic ...........Superb...*


----------



## Ferocious

*Benny Hill - Joggers (1988)*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Manhatten Transfer "Love for Sale"*


----------



## Ferocious

*There Must Be a Way*


----------



## Ferocious

*ALICE FAYE - 'You say the sweetest things,baby' - Tin Pan Alley





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Paul Mauriat - A Flower Is All You Need





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Matt Monro : Skylark





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tuba Skinny - "High Society"





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Perry Como - World Of Love(Lyrics) 

One you may not of heard before.....Superb..





*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Hot Sardines - "French Fries & Champagne" 





*


----------



## Ferocious

*My House And The River-PAUL MAURIAT





*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Seekers - Georgy Girl, US TV 1967





*


----------



## Ferocious

*GRANDPA BACKFLIP PRANK! *


----------



## Ferocious

*Brahms Hungarian Dance No.5
Absolutely Fantastic - Best version I've ever heard. **





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Shirley Bassey - SOMETHING (1996 TV Special)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Manhattan Transfer - On a little street in Singapore 1978





*


----------



## Ferocious

*It Had to Be You (from Color Me Barbra) - Superb song.....*


----------



## Ferocious

*"Beethoven's Silence" - Ernesto Cortazar - (Autumn in Romania)*


----------



## Ruthanne

Hi Bill!


----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> Hi Bill!



Hi Ruth.....


----------



## Ruthanne

Ferocious said:


> Hi Ruth.....


How are you?


----------



## Ferocious

Ruthanne said:


> How are you?


*I'm fine, how are things in Glocca Morra........*


----------



## Ferocious

*Bank Robbing Grandmas *


----------



## Ferocious

*Neil Sedaka - Laughter in the Rain *


----------



## Ferocious

*Jack Jones - Time After Time*
*Lovely song   *

*



*


----------



## Ferocious

*Hyacinth's Strategically Placed Holiday Brochures Fail to Attract Attention | Keeping Up Appearances





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tony Bennett - I left my heart in San Francisco  - Super song.....  *


----------



## Ferocious

*Games That Lovers Play*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Hot Sardines - Goin’ Crazy With The Blues





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Lena Horne - New Fangled Tango*


----------



## Ferocious

*FRED ASTAIRE and CYD CHARISSE - Dancing in the dark, at the Central Park - Superb music , wonderful dancing  *


----------



## Ferocious

*Gogi Grant The Nat Cole Show 1957*
*This is one of Gogi's I didn't have....I do now...*


----------



## Ferocious

*If You Were The Only Girl In The World - Dick Haymes And The Song Spinners  





 *


----------



## Ferocious

*Vikki Carr - Yesterday When I Was Young *


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 54 - The Pink Package Plot......Brilliant..*


----------



## Ferocious

*Avalon Jazz Band- Runnin' Wild (Some Like it Hot) 





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Guy Mitchell - Look at that girl*


----------



## Ferocious

*If you fancy a lovely little walk around an exotic corner of Italy, you're welcome to join me*

*ERNESTO CORTAZAR - CAPRICHO ITALIANO*

*



*


----------



## Ferocious

*Fowler takes on the robbers | The Thin Blue Line





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Brook Benton / Hey There.......Superb song  





*


----------



## Lara

Ferocious said:


> *If you fancy a lovely little walk around an exotic corner of Italy, you're welcome to join me*
> 
> *ERNESTO CORTAZAR - CAPRICHO ITALIANO*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank you for that lovely little afternoon walk, hand in hand, around Italy with all its charm. And, oh, the aroma of all those beautiful flowers. Delightful


----------



## Lara

These are Shakespeare's words exact words fused with Joss Wheldon's music composition.
Sigh No More sung by Maurissa Tancharoen & Jed Whedon, from Joss Whedon's movie, Much Ado About Nothing (2012)

I watched the whole movie on Tribeca (free trial subscription with Amazon Prime). It was unique in that it used the exact words from Shakespeare's play for the script but in todays setting with modern day characters. It was fascinating in that way and all in HD black and white...fine art execution.


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> These are Shakespeare's words exact words fused with Joss Wheldon's music composition.
> Sigh No More sung by Maurissa Tancharoen & Jed Whedon, from Joss Whedon's movie, Much Ado About Nothing (2012)
> 
> I watched the whole movie on Tribeca (free trial subscription with Amazon Prime). It was unique in that it used the exact words from Shakespeare's play for the script but in todays setting with modern day characters. It was fascinating in that way and all in HD black and white...fine art execution.


*I was carried away with this delightful song, thank you, Lara. *


----------



## Ferocious

*About 1953/1954 my Aunty didn't want to go to the flicks on her own to watch this film (back then ladies didn't go to the flicks unaccompanied), so she asked me to go with her, and I'm glad she did, that 'happy' theme music from the film 'Genevieve' has stayed with me all my life, I regularly whistle the tune and folk ask what the tune is..... *



*Larry Adler - Genevieve Waltz, from the Film ''Genevieve''*


----------



## Ferocious

*Norman Wisdom - Don't Laugh at Me*


----------



## Ferocious

*You and Me... - music Sergey Grischuk





*


----------



## Ferocious

*I've got my heart set on you (1937) - Bea Wain*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 65 - Pink Tuba-Dore





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Bet you can't keep your feet still with this one...*

*Tuba Skinny - Jubilee Stomp - Royal Street II 2018*


----------



## Ferocious

*Nice singer this lady....*

*Joan Regan - If I Give My Heart To You.




*


----------



## Ferocious

*One lovely song...*

*Andy Williams - Softly, As I Leave You (1966)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Mmmmmmmm.......simply delicious... * 

*k.d. lang - Miss Chatelaine 





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Always loved this song.....*

*Return To Me (1958) - DEAN MARTIN - Lyrics*


----------



## Ferocious

*Good advice...... * 

*Pretend ( 1960 ) - BRENDA LEE - Lyrics*


----------



## Ferocious

*Morgana King - Mountain High Valley Low





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Superb song and pictures too....☺*

*Perry Como "For All We Know"*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 98 - Dietic Pink *


----------



## Ferocious

*Playing a piano is a wonderful gift....☺*

*A Breathtaking Piano Piece - Jervy Hou*


----------



## Ferocious

*Hauntingly beautiful.......*

*Paul Mauriat - Isadora*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 81 - Bobolink Pink*


----------



## Ferocious

*Jack Jones. Too Late Now.*


----------



## Ferocious

*Peggy Lee - Till There Was You*


----------



## Ferocious

*Stangers on a train - Harry & Paul *


----------



## Ferocious

*Ronnie Harris - The Story Of Tina ( 1954 )*


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Ferocious said:


> *Stangers on a train - Harry & Paul *



Brilliant........................


----------



## Ferocious

*Paul Robeson and Hattie McDaniel sing a duet......Love it*


----------



## Ferocious

*Natalie Cole - Orange Coloured Sky - Live*


----------



## Ferocious

*Greenfields (+lyrics) - Brothers four*


----------



## Ferocious

*Bing Crosby - Did You Ever See A Dream Walking*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sandie Shaw Puppet on a string*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sluetown Strutters/Yes Ma'am - "Squishin' Bees"*


----------



## Ferocious

*New King of England | Johnny English | Funny Clip | Mr Bean Official *


----------



## Ferocious

*Anyone fancy a twirl around the floor? *

*Strauss ~ The Blue Danube Waltz





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dean Martin - Candy Kisses*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Way You Look Tonight - My Best Friend's Wedding HD





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Am I Wasting My Time on You*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 68 - Psst Pink*


----------



## Ferocious

*Liverpool Lullaby - Cilla Black





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Vic Damone - Stella By Starlight





*


----------



## Ferocious

*L'ULTIMA NEVE DI PRIMAVERA - Giovanni Marradi*


----------



## Ferocious

*What I Did For Love - Shirley Bassey*


----------



## Ferocious

*A. Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me (Stunningly Beautiful)*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 84 - The Scarlet Pinkernel*


----------



## Ferocious

*You're Nobody 'Til Somebody Loves You*


----------



## Ferocious

*Superb song and video ☺ *

*Linda Ronstadt - What's New (Original Video)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Paul Desmond - Easy Living





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dean Martin & Helen O'Connell - How D'ya Like Your Eggs in the Morning?





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Lee Wiely Time on My Hands Night in Manhattan 1951





*


----------



## Ferocious

Probably the best version of this fabulous song...........Super Sassy...☺


----------



## Ferocious

*The Bricklayer's Lament - by Gerard Hoffnung*


----------



## Ferocious

*Carpenters -We've Only Just Begun*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sammi Smith - Help Me Make It Through The Night (with lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

*One superb song, and Matt enhances it  ☺*

*Autumn Leaves, Matt Monro, With Lyrics





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Do I Love You Because You're Beautiful?*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Two Ronnies: The Man Who Repeats Things *


----------



## Ferocious

*The Miracle Violinist That Had Judges in Tears*


----------



## Ferocious

*Jane Monheit and Michael Buble - I Won't Dance*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Wurzels - Combine Harvester (Brand New Key)





*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 67 - The Pink Flea




*


----------



## Ferocious

*Loose Marbles - Dallas Rag*


----------



## Ferocious

*Bobby Darin - I Will Follow Her (Vinyl) *


----------



## Ferocious

*Edmund Hockridge - Some Enchanted Evening*


----------



## Ferocious

*Ronnie Hilton - Who Are We*


----------



## Ferocious

*It Hurts to Say Goodbye - Margaret Whiting





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Andy Williams-Happy Heart*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 107 - Pink Press*


----------



## Ferocious

*Ethel Ennis - The Moon Was Yellow*


----------



## Lara

You may have seen this before but Emma Stone is worth a second look


----------



## Lara

This reminds my of the movie, Dr. Shivago. The balalaika...


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> This reminds my of the movie, Dr. Shivago. The balalaika...


*Absolutely gorgeous, thank you, Lara. *


----------



## Ferocious

*Cilla Black - It's For You (Live)  Smashing video*


----------



## Lara

Bright Nights Late Nights, The Speakeasy


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> Bright Nights Late Nights, The Speakeasy


*Cor.....this got my toes tapping, in and out of the kitchen , up the walls, across the ceiling....smashing stuff, Lara..*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tony Bennett - Firefly*

*



*


----------



## Ferocious

*Considerably Richer Than You - Harry Enfield and Chums - BBC





*


----------



## Lara

I think this is a new one from the Avalon Jazz Band...


----------



## Ferocious

*Anyone fancy the 'Fancy'? *
*Gisele Mackenzie - BOSTON FANCY*


----------



## Ferocious

*Feeling blue? This may be the cure!*
*The Hysterics Hiccup - "Gesundheit" 1981 - Sneezing - Laughing*


----------



## Lara




----------



## Ferocious

*Bing Crosby - Last Night On The Backporch*


----------



## Ferocious

*Lita Roza - Tomorrow*


----------



## Ferocious

*Franck Pourcel - Adieu Jolie Candy ( 1969 )*


----------



## Ferocious

*Best of Elizabeth's Disastrous Tea Spills | Keeping Up Appearances





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Billie Holiday & Louis Armstrong - New Orleans*


----------



## Lara




----------



## Ferocious

*Spike Milligan - Hitler Sings *


----------



## Ferocious

*Ernesto Cortazar - Remembrance ( Autumn Song )  Mmmmmm*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tuba Skinny -"Egyptian Ella " -Royal St. 4/12/13





*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 18 - The Pink Blueprint*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sarah Vaughan - That's All *


----------



## Ferocious

*Frankie Vaughan - Nevertheless (1968)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Hmmm....I think they all look down on me...*

*John Cleese , Ronnie Barker & Ronnie Corbett / "Class System" Skit 1966*


----------



## Ferocious

*Peggy Lee - Mr. Wonderful*


----------



## Ferocious

*Relax and collect your thoughts with Mr Gleason *☺

*Jackie Gleason / Serenade In Blue*


----------



## Ferocious

*Johnny Desmond - Guilty*


----------



## Ferocious

*Always in my heart - Jerry Vale - With lyrics*


----------



## Ferocious

*Eydie Gorme sings "I'll Take Romance"*


----------



## Ferocious

*I Only Have Eyes For You (Frank Sinatra - with Lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

*I Can`t Get Started - ELLA FITZGERALD AND NELSON RIDDLE*


----------



## Ferocious

*VIC DAMONE - ETERNALLY*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tuba Skinny - Beau Koo Jack*


----------



## Ferocious

*Harry and Paul - Movie Originals, The King's Speech*


----------



## Ferocious

*Ain't a Hankerin'*


----------



## Ferocious

*One very happy sound....*☺
*Ray Conniff: Green Eyes *


----------



## Ferocious

*"Slow Hot Wind" Connie Evingson Summer Samba Show "





*


----------



## Ferocious

*ANDY WILLIAMS // RED ROSES FOR A BLUE LADY *


----------



## Ferocious

*Now stop that talkin' or I'll come and wrap your knuckles with my ruler, get your English book out and turn to page 3   *

*British Accents: LIVERPOOL / SCOUSE*


----------



## Ferocious

*Mmmmmm*
*Susannah McCorkle - Fools Rush In*


----------



## Ferocious

*Simply.........'Beautiful' ☺*
*ERNESTO CORTAZAR - I was looking for you*


----------



## Ferocious

*If I could play the piano, I'd play this hauntingly beautiful melody regularly....Mmmmm....☺*


----------



## Lara

That's one of my favorites and this one...
_Debussy - Reverie_


----------



## Lara

...and this
_Chopin - Spring Waltz_


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> ...and this
> _Chopin - Spring Waltz_


*Lara, this is exquisite, as is 'Reverie', both are amongst my favourites, thank you. *


----------



## Ferocious

*Unwind while looking at lovely pictures*
*Erik Satie - Gymnopédies





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Skip the first 34 seconds *

*Tommy Dorsey ft Frank Sinatra & the Pied Pipers - Stardust*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 53 - Pink Is a Many Splintered Thing*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sugarbush ~ Frankie Laine & Doris Day*


----------



## Ferocious

*La Vie en Rose - Mantovani and his Orchestra*


----------



## Ferocious

*Am I That Easy To Forget - JIM REEVES ** Mmmmm.......**☺     *


----------



## Ferocious

*Get your foot tappers into gear  ☺*
*Tuba Skinny - Hard Pushin’ Papa*


----------



## Ferocious

*Isn't This A Lovely Day - Peter Skellern*


----------



## Ferocious

*Petula Clark ' This Is My Song' *


----------



## Ferocious

*Pink Panther 083 - Pink Campaign*


----------



## Lara

Ferocious said:
			
		

> Am I That Easy To Forget - JIM REEVES ☺


 You're unforgettable for sure haha


----------



## Ferocious

*P.J. Proby - Maria (1966) **Superb..... **☺*


----------



## Ferocious

This takes me back to a charabanc mystery tour where everyone on the bus all sang this......now I know the words...☺
*The Platters - Twilight Time - Lyrics*


----------



## Ferocious

Lara said:


> You're unforgettable for sure haha


*Why thank you lovely lady...**.☺*


----------



## Ferocious

*Frank Sinatra - Moonlight In Vermont*


----------



## Ferocious

*Eve Boswell ::: Pickin' A Chicken.*


----------



## Ferocious

*ERNESTO CORTAZAR - Les Feuilles Mortes(Autumn Leaves)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dream (1945) - The Andrews Sisters*


----------



## Ferocious

* Mariage D'amour   **Superb☺*


----------



## Ferocious

*Shirley Bassey - Where Do I Begin*


----------



## Ferocious

*Slim Whitman - - - - Theres A Rainbow In Every Teardrop*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tuba Skinny - Thriller Rag*


----------



## Ferocious

*Marty Feldman - the railway carriage *


----------



## Ferocious

*Betty Grable - Footlight Serenade (1942) - "I Heard The Birdies Sing"*


----------



## Ferocious

*Lena Horne / Darn That Dream*


----------



## Ferocious

*Pink Panther 104 - Pink and Shovel *


----------



## Ferocious

*Mmmmmmmmmmm....... Wonderful.... ☺ *

*Puccini: “O mio babbino caro” / Fleming · Marin · Berliner Philharmoniker*


----------



## Ferocious

*My Canary has Circles under his eyes 1931 with Al Bowlly*


----------



## Ferocious

*Young At Heart - Frank Sinatra (Lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 4 - Dial "P" for Pink*


----------



## Ferocious

*A summer place - theme and song*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dave Allen - On Giving up smoking*


----------



## Ferocious

*Slim Whitman - The Old Lamplighter*


----------



## Ferocious

*Marty Feldman - Affair Sketch*


----------



## Ferocious

*Nancy Wilson / How Glad I Am*


----------



## Ferocious

*Jim Reeves - He'll Have To Go*


----------



## Ferocious

*Artie Shaw's Temptation*


----------



## Ferocious

*Farmer Calls the Police After Digging out Something Weird*


----------



## Ferocious

*That Old Feeling (1937) - Jane Froman




*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sarah Vaughan: Autumn In New York*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dean Martin - Cuddle up a Little Closer*


----------



## Ferocious

*Shirley Bassey - Does Anybody Miss Me?*


----------



## Ferocious

*Pink Panther - Think Before You Pink





*


----------



## Ferocious

*Vikki Carr - Until it's time for you to go.*


----------



## Ferocious

*Lena Martell - Love made a fool of me*


----------



## Ferocious

*Serenata de E.Toselli*


----------



## Ferocious

*Chattanooga Choo Choo - Gunhild Carling Live*


----------



## Ferocious

*Mel Blanc - Telegram for Jack Benny*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Husband Song *


----------



## Ferocious

*Bernard Miles - Over The Gate*


----------



## Ferocious

*You Don't Know Me Jerry Vale*


----------



## Ferocious

*Frank Sinatra - I Think Of You*


----------



## Ferocious

*Bobby Darin - Mack the Knife (Lyrics On-Screen and in Description)*


----------



## Ferocious

*How Do I Stop Loving You - Engelbert Humperdinck




*


----------



## Ferocious

*Ice Cream Factory: How Choc Ice is Made (1957) | British Pathé*


----------



## Ferocious

*Anything you can do, I can do better - Bing Crosby & The Andrews Sisters (1947)*


----------



## Ferocious

*MAUREEN MCGOVERN - CAROLINA MOON*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 20 - Smile Pretty, Say Pink*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dean Martin - "Innamorata" (1956)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Doris Day & Gordon MacRae - "Ain't We Got Fun" *


----------



## Ferocious

Mmmmmmm...........
*Schubert "Serenade"*


----------



## Ferocious

*Petula Clark - The Little Shoemaker ( 1954 )*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 84 - The Scarlet Pinkernel*


----------



## Ferocious

*Liberace plays Malaguena*


----------



## Ferocious

*Helen Shapiro - Look Who It Is (Ready Steady Go, 1963)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sayonara Japanese Goodbye ( 1957 ) - Lyrics*


----------



## Ferocious

*I am a mole and live in a hole.*


----------



## Ferocious

*TUBA SKINNY - FARAWAY BLUES*


----------



## Ferocious

*Artie Shaw, Moonglow*


----------



## Ferocious

*Victor Discovers More Than an Old Mattress in His Skip




*


----------



## Ferocious

*Ethel Ennis - As You Desire Me*


----------



## Ferocious

*Charleston - Susie's Fella (1927) HOT!!!*


----------



## Ferocious

*Diana Krall - When I look in your eyes*


----------



## Ferocious

*Al Bowlly - Midnight, the Stars and You*


----------



## Ferocious

*Katherine Bryan plays Massenet's Meditation from Thais*


----------



## Ferocious

*Fats Waller & Ada Brown - That Ain't Right - Stormy Weather (1943)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Stunning MAE WEST sexy dancing 1940's*


----------



## george-alfred

One of the best from Tommy Dorsey.


----------



## george-alfred

Heres one from the 50s -I still have the 78 record.


----------



## CrackerJack

Hi Just found this Thread and it's great  and will pop on my faves of the era.


----------



## george-alfred

Another Artie Shaw classic


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat

CrackerJack said:


> Hi Just found this Thread and it's great  and will pop on my faves of the era.


Me too, reminds of another one on another site.


----------



## Lewkat

Iv


Ferocious said:


> *Doris Day & Gordon MacRae - "Ain't We Got Fun" *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> george-alfred said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best from Tommy Dorsey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used to jitterbug to this when I was able.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lewkat

Having trouble with this site today.  Everytime I try to like something it asks me if I wish to confirm even liking this site.  What gives?


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## george-alfred

Yes with Frank and the Pied Pipers


----------



## Lewkat

george-alfred said:


> Yes with Frank and the Pied Pipers


It was the song that finally made him a star.


----------



## george-alfred

Yes Lewcat he also came from your neck of woods  NJ


----------



## Lewkat

george-alfred said:


> Yes Lewcat he also came from your neck of woods  NJ


I know.  It's a very tony area now as it is directly across the Hudson River from NYC and quite a view.  Especially at night.


----------



## Ferocious

*"The Moon Was Yellow (And The Night Was Young)" by Ethel Ennis*


----------



## Ferocious

*Wow, we have new contibutors to 'Our Corner' and top class posts too, thank you and welcome, kick your shoes off and relax. There's a bar in the corner of The Corner, help yourself. ☺*


----------



## Ferocious

*Maksim - Somewhere in Time




*


----------



## CrackerJack

Ferocious said:


> *"The Moon Was Yellow (And The Night Was Young)" by Ethel Ennis*




Will help myself to a Baileys whilst passing through.


----------



## CrackerJack

Ferocious said:


> *Maksim - Somewhere in Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Very beautiful...thank  you


----------



## CrackerJack

Ferocious said:


> *Wow, we have new contibutors to 'Our Corner' and top class posts too, thank you and welcome, kick your shoes off and relax. There's a bar in the corner of The Corner, help yourself. ☺*



A Virtual Bar...umm.


----------



## george-alfred

A Glenn Miller classic


----------



## CrackerJack

I love the 40's G-A if I may call you this. An exciting and  vibrant era of bands big and smaller ones and singers and performers of high standing whos'e  glamour and style live on for us to enjoy.


----------



## george-alfred

Helen o Connell--Helen was the vocalist with Jimmy Dorsey,and for the ones who don't know was
the duet partner with Dean Martin " how do you like your eggs in the morning"


----------



## CrackerJack

_about time we had some music I reckon  Oh yes, like the Jukebox btw. And whilst at it will pour myself a good Lattè._


----------



## CrackerJack




----------



## george-alfred

Heres an oldie from Vaughn Monroe


----------



## CrackerJack

Who besides Vaughn Monro has recorded this song? Did he record it first?


----------



## george-alfred

Cant say Crackerjack I will look it up--I know Bobby Vinton recorded it later.


----------



## george-alfred

A Classic from Count Basie


----------



## Ferocious

CrackerJack said:


> Who besides Vaughn Monro has recorded this song? Did he record it first?


*Here is that super song by another Vaughan (Frankie)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Glenn Miller - I Know Why - With Paula Kelly & The Modernaires*


----------



## CrackerJack

I see someone has topped up the milk in the bar's fridge...goodo! Now where's the sugar?


----------



## CrackerJack

Good evening! Quiet in here...let's put on some music and the Jukebox is raring to go! Woo hoo!


----------



## george-alfred

One from Glenn Miller


----------



## george-alfred

One from Harry James


----------



## CrackerJack

Liking your choices G-A.


----------



## CrackerJack

This version of Zambezi was popular too


----------



## george-alfred

A Tommy Dorsey Classic


----------



## CrackerJack

This was the title of a film starring Jack Lemon. Anyone know the actresse's name who starred with him ?


----------



## george-alfred

Lee Remick


----------



## CrackerJack

That's it. Thank you. A brilliant film


----------



## Ferocious

*Carol - Movie Soundtrack . My foolish heart Margaret Whiting*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dean Martin - Young and Foolish*


----------



## Ferocious

*Old Street Lamps (1963)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Michael Bublé blown away by fan singing at concert MUST WATCH!*


----------



## Ferocious

*Gordon MacRae ~ Some Enchanted Evening*


----------



## george-alfred

*Heres a classic from Bunny Berigan




*


----------



## CrackerJack

Shadows anyone?


----------



## CrackerJack




----------



## CrackerJack

Ferocious and Members,  not sure if you reside in the UK as this Spotlight TV channel is available on Sky or Freeview and lots of good music c/w and mixed music plus old films and tv series and films. Just watched Bonanza...lol! One prog on later tonight is Memory Lane.
On now is Country Showtime if anyone enjoys C/W


----------



## george-alfred

Jo Stafford


----------



## CrackerJack

Just perked up the percolater and cranking up the Jukebox


----------



## CrackerJack

george-alfred said:


> Jo Stafford



That is super by Jo and not heard this one


----------



## CrackerJack

A fave of mine back in time and still is.


----------



## george-alfred

One here from mr Sinatra from guys and dolls


----------



## CrackerJack

Good morning all. Up early lots to do today and good to pop on and play some music and this track is lovely. Pat Boone does it too and got his LP called Tenderly in my collection.

The coffee perc is on the bubble and the fire is topped up and the Juke Box is plugged in


----------



## CrackerJack

Here's Pat's rendition and brings back happy memories of another time in my life. 1959 was a good year


----------



## Ferocious

CrackerJack said:


> Good morning all. Up early lots to do today and good to pop on and play some music and this track is lovely. Pat Boone does it too and got his LP called Tenderly in my collection.
> 
> The coffee perc is on the bubble and the fire is topped up and the Juke Box is plugged in


*I bought this record in the 50s, I never got to see 'The Pyramids along the Nile' though'..... *


----------



## Ferocious

*Lennon Sisters - May you always*


----------



## george-alfred

One from Bobby Darin --underated imo.


----------



## CrackerJack

Would like to hear Sinatra sing this one. Not sure about Bobby's rendition.


----------



## CrackerJack

The Shirelles and.....


----------



## Ferocious

*Patricia Romania - Blue eyes crying in the rain*


----------



## Ferocious

*Eddy Arnold - The Wayward Wind*


----------



## Ferocious

*Shirley Bassey - Something 1971*


----------



## Ferocious

*Lazy Bones*


----------



## Ferocious

*Artie Shaw: Where Or When*


----------



## CrackerJack

Good morning music lovers all. Great stuff there, Bill.


----------



## Ferocious

*Patsy Cline - She's Got You (lip sync at high school reunion) *


----------



## Ferocious

*A Call from Long Island *


----------



## Ferocious

*Mmmmmm........*
*Tribute to a Legend, "Jean" by Robin Spielberg*


----------



## Ferocious

*BILLY ECKSTINE - IT ISN'T FAIR*


----------



## george-alfred

A good one fro Benny Goodman


----------



## CrackerJack

george-alfred said:


> A good one fro Benny Goodman



Come on GA let's have some more of your music...please ☺


----------



## george-alfred

St James Infirmiary  Artie Shaw


----------



## george-alfred

How about Ernie Ford


----------



## george-alfred

A 1940s recording from Doris Day with LesBrowns Orchestra.


----------



## CrackerJack

I am enjoying this Thread and what a find with good stuff pre 50's too..brilliant.☺


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 45 - Twinkle, Twinkle Little Pink*


----------



## Ferocious

*Till Then My Love - Matt Monro*


----------



## Ferocious

*Look For A Star - Billy Vaughn*


----------



## Ferocious

A handy piece of info'.....☺

*How to Record YouTube with VLC*


----------



## Ferocious

*Jim Reeves: Making Believe*


----------



## george-alfred

Heres Mr Sinatra again


----------



## CrackerJack

george-alfred said:


> Heres Mr Sinatra again



What year was this?


----------



## george-alfred

it says 1944 but I am sure he left Dorsey 41-42 --maybe wrong.


----------



## CrackerJack

george-alfred said:


> it says 1944 but I am sure he left Dorsey 41-42 --maybe wrong.



Frank sounds different voice and diction wise but if he was young maybe this was the reason.


----------



## oldal




----------



## george-alfred

nice choice oldal great track


----------



## CrackerJack

Hi Oldal. Good to meet you and look forward to you popping in with your music choices ☺


----------



## Sassycakes

_



_


----------



## oldal

I lived in Hawaii for 8 years, Israel was worshiped by the Hawaiians. I loved his music.


----------



## CrackerJack

oldal said:


> I lived in Hawaii for 8 years, Israel was worshiped by the Hawaiians. I loved his music.


 Ive heard him before and yes I love his music and style.


----------



## Ferocious

*I wonder how many couples chose this lovely song as 'Our Song' *


----------



## Ferocious

*Leroy Anderson "Blue Tango" Cairo Opera Orchestra*


----------



## CrackerJack

Good morning Bill and all who pop in. Nice start to my Music morning☺


----------



## Ferocious

*Don't Let The Rain Come Down - Serendipity Singers*


----------



## Ferocious

* Unchained Melody, Robin Spielberg*


----------



## Ferocious

*There's A Fellow Waiting In Poughkeepsie (1944) - June Hutton and The Pied Pipers*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tuba Skinny, Andernos, July 27, 2019, "Magnolia Stroll"*


----------



## Ferocious

CrackerJack said:


> Good morning Bill and all who pop in. Nice start to my Music morning☺


Morning CrackerJack, there's a cup of tea in the pot, help yourself....


----------



## george-alfred

Is there one for me Bill


----------



## Ferocious

george-alfred said:


> Is there one for me Bill


Certainly is George, put a few more bags in the pot, lad, and fill the pot up, but be careful with the kettle.....the 'andle is loose.....


----------



## george-alfred

Artie Shaw


----------



## CrackerJack

Hello again. Cheers Bill  Hi G A. nice one with Artie.

 Couldn't pick up the Tuba Skinny vid but I *LOVE* the music.


----------



## CrackerJack

I fancied a bit of Peggy Lee so here she is. Would like to hear her sing with "Velvet Voice" Mel Tormè and wonder if they ever did a duet?


----------



## CrackerJack

Mel Tormè


----------



## george-alfred

Mel Torme/Artie Shaw


----------



## CrackerJack

Ladyva and... wait for it....I defy you not to keep your feet still. What talent


----------



## CrackerJack




----------



## Ferocious

Terrific stuff CrackerJack....


----------



## Ferocious

*Frankie Vaughan - Nevertheless*


----------



## Ferocious

*Bing Crosby-"Dinah"*


----------



## Ferocious

*Charlie Chaplin - The Mirror Maze (The Circus)*


----------



## Ferocious

*''Honeysuckle Rose'' - Lena Horne*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 76 - Salmon Pink*


----------



## CrackerJack

Good morning Music lovers. A good start to the morning in here. Just sipped a good coffee and poked the Virtual coal fire.


----------



## oldal

*Good morning*


----------



## Ferocious

CrackerJack said:


> Good morning Music lovers. A good start to the morning in here. Just sipped a good coffee and poked the Virtual coal fire.


*"Mornin' all."   
"Hmmmm.....it's nice and warm in here, oh, and by the way, Cracker, it's your turn to throw the 'virtual hoover' round the place...... "*


----------



## CrackerJack

Ferocious said:


> *"Mornin' all."
> "Hmmmm.....it's nice and warm in here, oh, and by the way, Cracker, it's your turn to throw the 'virtual hoover' round the place...... "*


Was wondering when that directive would come about. Not a snowballs chance...Dont come in here to throw vacs about. Perish the thought! What happened to your regular cleaner, then? Ran off with the washer-upper I reckon. 

Now...where's my 6d for the Juke Box


----------



## CrackerJack

A bit of afternoon smooth music to enjoy...hopefully.


----------



## george-alfred

Glenn Miller


----------



## george-alfred

Frank Sinatra--I bought this LP on release in 1962


----------



## george-alfred

Doris Day with Les Brown Orchestra.


----------



## CrackerJack

Something a little different and I like this cute little number from Italy and Marino Marini


----------



## CrackerJack

Loved this foot tapper from...


----------



## george-alfred

A bit of Ray Charles


----------



## george-alfred

Frank Sinatra.


----------



## CrackerJack

Good afternoon! Fancy a bit of smooth stuff for this afternoon?


----------



## CrackerJack

One of the Big Bands that performed at a well lnown London theatre/ dance hall the Lyceum Ballroom back in the 60's


----------



## CrackerJack

Love this one from Percy Faith


----------



## Ferocious

*Oh! What It Seemed to Be - Dick Haymes & Helen Forrest*


----------



## Ferocious

*Green Eyes - Steve Lawrence & Eydie Gormé*


----------



## Ferocious

*Eddie Cantor- If You Knew Susie*


----------



## Ferocious

*Illinois Jacquet Sextet - Harlem Nocturne*


----------



## Ferocious

*The D-Day Darlings - Run Rabbit Run *


----------



## oldal




----------



## Ferocious

*"Hey Deer!"*


----------



## Ferocious

*Johnnie Casson part 6 of 7*


----------



## CrackerJack

Enjoyed all your input, Bill.


----------



## Ferocious

*Put another shovel of coal on the fire would you Cracker, I'm just filling the 200 gallon tea-pot....*


----------



## CrackerJack

Ferocious said:


> *Put another shovel of coal on the fire would you Cracker, I'm just filling the 200 gallon tea-pot....*


Oky koky...now where's the poker!? The coalman has left us a couple of bags short!!  ooh a nice cuppa on the go

A start to the morning from me.


----------



## george-alfred

One from Ziggy Elman--Ziggy played Trumpet in the Carnegie Hall Concert with Benny Goodman


----------



## Ferocious

*Opera performed by animals ☺*


----------



## Ferocious

*Absolutely superb, watch it.☺  *

*Ad Christmas Lottery 2015 | SPAIN #Justino*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Story of Gerry's "Ferry Cross The Mersey"*


----------



## Ferocious

*Perry Como - Feelings*


----------



## Ferocious

*Roberta Flack - First Time Ever I Saw Your Face *


----------



## CrackerJack

Good morning Music lovers.
Look forward to some of you peeping in here put money in the Juke Box and grab a comfy chair


----------



## CrackerJack

Oh well...Billy No Mates 

Just posted a Fats Domino in another Music Thread so here is again...


----------



## george-alfred

Al Martino


----------



## george-alfred

*Dean Martin




*


----------



## CrackerJack

I know this one well and love it...so romantic...


----------



## george-alfred

One of my all time favorites   "Hold My Hand"


----------



## Lara

This one is not quite the quality of those wonderful old classics posted but 
this just caught my attention because it's so natural. It must be from a tv or movie scene.


----------



## george-alfred

Lara said:


> This one is not quite the quality of those wonderful old classics posted but
> this just caught my attention because it's so natural. It must be from a tv or movie scene.


 Where is this artist from Lara??


----------



## Lara

I wish I could tell you more about "Celine" but I just happened upon her video by mistake and thought it was lovely. Oh her real name is Julie Delpy.


----------



## george-alfred

Never heard of her over here in UK


----------



## Lara

Here you go george-alfred....she was born in Paris but is now an american citizen.

"Julie Delpy (born December 21, 1969) is a French-American actress, director, screenwriter, and singer-songwriter. She studied filmmaking at New York University's Tisch School of the Arts and has directed, written, and acted in more than 30 films including Europa Europa, Before Sunrise, Before Sunset, and 2 Days in Paris. After moving to the U.S., she became an American citizen."


----------



## george-alfred

I nteresting '


----------



## Lara

Apparently there was an old Netflix series she starred in called
"Before Sunset". I think it was replaced by a darker version unfortunately.
Here are some samples but, sadly, she doesn't sing in them:


----------



## george-alfred

Bobby Darin&Johnny Mercer


----------



## george-alfred

*Dean Martin




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Frank Sinatra




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Perry Como




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Matt Monroe




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Guy Mitchell




*


----------



## CrackerJack

Lots of good ones there G-A


----------



## CrackerJack




----------



## george-alfred

*Margaret Whiting--Billy Butterfield Orc.




*


----------



## CrackerJack

A big fan if his back in the 70's. I think Andre Riu took the spotlight in later years


----------



## george-alfred

*Frankie-Laine---I believe




*


----------



## CrackerJack




----------



## CrackerJack

I posted this in another Music Thread earlier and think its rather smooth but maybe not to other's likiing


----------



## CrackerJack

Henry Mancini


----------



## george-alfred

*Danny Williams




*


----------



## CrackerJack

Nice one G-A and not heard Danny Williams before.


----------



## george-alfred

*Frank Sinatra




*


----------



## CrackerJack

Mantovani for a smooth afternoon's chill-out


----------



## george-alfred

*Jo Stafford--Paul Weston




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Tony Orlando--Dawn.




*


----------



## CrackerJack

Not seen Ferocious/Bill lately.


----------



## Ferocious

CrackerJack said:


> Not seen Ferocious/Bill lately.


*I haven't stepped off the planet, Cracker, but I am going to be away for some weeks, so take good care of the 'Corner', be good, or naughty if you prefer....*


----------



## Ferocious

Mmmmmmmm.........
*Sarah Vaughan - The Nearness of You*


----------



## Ferocious

*Perry Como - You Light Up My Life (Lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

For many girls, the Wedding, the big occasion is so important, here's Julie to tell you about hers......
*Julie Rogers - The Wedding (with lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini*


----------



## Ferocious

*Many, many thousands of visitors have flocked to this magnificent building over many, many years, but I wonder how many gave a thought for those fantastic blokes who put the whole thing together......I salute them...*


----------



## Ferocious

*Gogi Grant, Cant Help Lovin' That Man *


----------



## Ferocious

*Paul Mauriat - Nocturne




*


----------



## Ferocious

*I'd like to thank you all for your lovely postings, and I'd also like to wish you all a Merry Christmas ans a Happy New Year, I'll be back to annoy you all in late January. *


----------



## CrackerJack

Love 'em all Bill.

Hiya. I wondered if you may be away . Roll on January 2020. Will pop in and out and keep an eye on the place: hope uv'e ordered enough coal to last through and we will give the fire a poke. Right...now gonna put the perc. on sit down and play a toon two..now where's me tanner!


----------



## CrackerJack

Ferocious said:


> *I'd like to thank you all for your lovely postings, and I'd also like to wish you all a Merry Christmas ans a Happy New Year, I'll be back to annoy you all in late January. *


Wishing you a happy and blessed Christmas and New Year!


----------



## CrackerJack

Pop the kettle on as...


----------



## CrackerJack

Get the superglue out as....


----------



## CrackerJack

Les Brown and his Orchestra and Doris Day. So _smooth...umm_


----------



## CrackerJack




----------



## CrackerJack




----------



## CrackerJack

This was featured in the film of the same name I think.


----------



## george-alfred

*Artie-Shaw--Helen Forrest




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Frank Sinatra




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Frankie Laine




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Elvis Presley




*


----------



## CrackerJack

Thank you. All good tracks G-A.


----------



## CrackerJack

Someone told me about this pianist and gave me a heads up about him and a youtube. I think he us brilliant and hope you all like him too


----------



## george-alfred

*Neil Sedaka




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Guy Mitchell




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Tommy Dorsey  opus1https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N2aEmcEbyg*


----------



## CrackerJack

george-alfred said:


> *Tommy Dorsey  opus1https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N2aEmcEbyg*



Cant pick up the link G-A


----------



## CrackerJack

Doris Day anyone? Bought the CD The Best Of Doris Day in a charity shop recently for 50p!


----------



## george-alfred

*Perry Como




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Jo Stafford




*


----------



## CrackerJack

george-alfred said:


> *Perry Como
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Not heard this one before and unusual lyrics imo. Smooth Perry


----------



## CrackerJack

Gotta keep Bill's Thread rolling along eh.☺


----------



## george-alfred

*Vic Damone




*


----------



## CrackerJack

Hi everyone. Ive just bought a couple of Doris Day cd's, one an import and today bought one called The Best Of Doris  Day with 25 tracks. Listening to it as I type and here's is the first track and the second:


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## george-alfred

Sassy I have this track on 5 cds


----------



## george-alfred

*Ronnie Hilton




*


----------



## Sassycakes

george-alfred said:


> Sassy I have this track on 5 cds




I love this song. You also have my favorite singer as your avatar. I could listen to Dean all day long.


----------



## george-alfred

*Burl Ives*


----------



## CrackerJack

A great character is Burl. This one makes me


----------



## george-alfred

Not heard that one for many years


----------



## CrackerJack

george-alfred said:


> Not heard that one for many years



Neither have I. Used to sing it to my Boys as little ones and got "Again! Mummy"!


----------



## CrackerJack

Ann Murray has a resonant voice and this one is an example:


----------



## george-alfred

*Frank Sinatra




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Black Dyke Mills Brass Band--Grand March




*


----------



## Sassycakes

CrackerJack said:


> Doris Day anyone? Bought the CD The Best Of Doris Day in a charity shop recently for 50p!




I love this song. It was my Parents favorite song,and even though it makes me cry it brings back such treasured memories.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## CrackerJack

Ferocious said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'd like to create a place for those that like me  enjoy nice music and fun videos. If you are interested then please join in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone will like my choices?
> 
> 
> Bill


 
Wonder when Bill is back. He said in January at some stage.

The fire's gone out, the perc is dry, the Jukebox dont work  so will nip round and try and get it going again with...


----------



## george-alfred

*Ronnie Hilton




*


----------



## CrackerJack

george-alfred said:


> *Ronnie Hilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hello G-A. Nice to see you again.

Ronnie's diction is spot-on and his rendition of this lovely song is a pleasure to listen to.


----------



## george-alfred

*Hi There Crackerjack--glad you liked it.*


----------



## george-alfred

*Ted Heath




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Ted Heath




*


----------



## CrackerJack

HAPPY NEW YEAR! TO BIll and all who love Music.


----------



## Ferocious

*Happy New Year to you all.*
*

Well, it looks like I've got some catching up to do, there are some superb posting there.
*
*I'll bet that some of you think that I'd forgotten about you all, well, how could I?  You're all 'Unforgettable'.

 



*


----------



## Ferocious

CrackerJack said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR! TO BIll and all who love Music.



*And the same to you too Cracker.....*☺


----------



## Ferocious

Sassycakes said:


>


*It's good to see you posting here Sassy.... *☺


----------



## Ferocious

CrackerJack said:


> Wonder when Bill is back. He said in January at some stage.
> 
> The fire's gone out, the perc is dry, the Jukebox dont work  so will nip round and try and get it going again with...


*And the milk's gone sour...*.


----------



## Ferocious

*Dean Martin - It Had to Be You*


----------



## Ferocious

*Summer of 42 - Music by Michel Legrand*


----------



## CrackerJack

Hey!! Looky who is back..The Ferocious Bossman.  Happy New Year Bill. Hope your Holiday went well.☺


----------



## CrackerJack

Ferocious said:


> *And the milk's gone sour...*.


Whatto! Ferocious!! Just cant get the staff in this virtual coffee shop cum Bar. Did me best. Will have get onto the Coalman the Coffee suppliers and the Brewery and shake em all up


----------



## Ferocious

CrackerJack said:


> Hey!! Looky who is back..The Ferocious Bossman.  Happy New Year Bill. Hope your Holiday went well.☺


*Thank you, Cracker, same to you too, lass.....
Hmmmm.....I don't know about 'Bossman', more like 'Gasman'.....I've been eating sprouts..... *


----------



## CrackerJack

Ferocious said:


> *Thank you, Cracker, same to you too, lass.....
> Hmmmm.....I don't know about 'Bossman', more like 'Gasman'.....I've been eating sprouts..... *



Well in that case you can sit out the back on the Settle and wait until your problem has passed...meanwhile about time we had some Music to welcome the New Year.

Just got to.....


----------



## CrackerJack




----------



## george-alfred

*Al Martino




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Dean Martin




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Frank Sinatra




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Frankie Laine




*


----------



## CrackerJack

Not heard this one by Frankie...nice one.


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther in "Pink-A-Rella"*


----------



## Ferocious

*Scotland from Above in High Definition - Isle of Skye to Ben Nevis (HD)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Nat King Cole - Lets Face The Music and Dance*


----------



## Ferocious

*Perhaps, Perhaps, Perhaps - Mantovani and his Orchestra*


----------



## Ferocious

*1962 #7. Good Luck Charm - Elvis Presley*


----------



## Ferocious

*Gogi Grant - I'm Getting' Sentimental Over You*


----------



## Ferocious

*I found this so fascinating, I made one......*
*Bellrope keyfob*


----------



## Ferocious

*Jane Froman - I Only Have Eyes for You - 1934*


----------



## Ferocious

*Love is Blue - Charlie Chaplin*


----------



## Ferocious

*Andy Williams - Can't Take My Eyes Off You*


----------



## Ferocious

*There are 294 cups of tea in the big pot, help yourselves....you can butter your own toast.....*


----------



## CrackerJack

Ferocious said:


> *Scotland from Above in High Definition - Isle of Skye to Ben Nevis (HD)*



Awesome video scenery and excellent narration, Bill. I have been to those parts on holidays and the Highlands are unforgettable. I watched a tv prog on C5 the other night a nearly 2 hour prog about Britain's Most Scenic Railway Journeyd and the journey from Fort William to Mallaig by steam train. We did that trip so your video brought back great memories. ☺


----------



## CrackerJack

Ferocious said:


> *There are 294 cups of tea in the big pot, help yourselves....you can butter your own toast.....*


Yeah...but the cups were dirty..AND the butter was rancid....another slip by the staff...


----------



## CrackerJack

CrackerJack said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR! TO BIll and all who love Music.


Thank you Vega_Lyra for your Likes. Pleased you popped in here and hope we see you again☺


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## CrackerJack

Roy Orbison...a big fan of this great singer and musician


----------



## CrackerJack




----------



## CrackerJack

* A pleasant trip back in time for many *


----------



## CrackerJack

This is popular in the public places in the UK and anyone can sit and play a tune..Love it!


----------



## Sassycakes

*My Dad loved listening to these guys.*


----------



## CrackerJack

The first time I heard this I flipped as I'd not heard Roy before and he tugged my musical heart strings.


----------



## Ferocious

*Hmmmmm......a cup of tea methinks while I watch 'Pinky'*
*The Pink Panther in "Pet Pink Pebbles"*


----------



## Ferocious

*Jerry Vale - Spanish Eyes*


----------



## Ferocious

*Anything you can do, I can do better - Bing Crosby & The Andrews Sisters (1947)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Gogi.Grant Sings "Goin Home"*


----------



## CrackerJack

Great stuff Bill. Good to see you back in here 

 Not heard the Spanish Eyes Version only the Al Martino rendition and so very different to Jerry Vale's


----------



## george-alfred

*Shirley Bassey




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Frankie Laine




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Eydie Gorme




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Gogi Grant




*


----------



## george-alfred

*Artie Shaw




*


----------



## CrackerJack

I think the lyrics of that era were very romantic meaningful and heartwarming and today's song lyrics can be so different. I can relate to all the songs from back then.


----------



## george-alfred

*Ronnie Hilton




*


----------



## Ferocious

george-alfred said:


> *Artie Shaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*The only thing this man didn't do with his licorice stick was eat it, but what magic he produced when he played it.....for me....Artie was the King of clarinet players.......so there....  *


----------



## Ferocious

george-alfred said:


> *Gogi Grant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I always liked Gogi, and sadly for her, just as she was starting to make her mark with her very lovely voice, the Rock and Roll craze started, which limited her popularity. She did go on to record many super songs which do get an airing on here. The Wayward Wind (nice choice George) was her only No.1 hit.*

*Here is another of her fine songs:*


----------



## Ferocious

CrackerJack said:


> Awesome video scenery and excellent narration, Bill. I have been to those parts on holidays and the Highlands are unforgettable. I watched a tv prog on C5 the other night a nearly 2 hour prog about Britain's Most Scenic Railway Journeyd and the journey from Fort William to Mallaig by steam train. We did that trip so your video brought back great memories. ☺


*I love Scotland too....and I've been on that choo-choo myself, Cracker..*.


----------



## CrackerJack

I think it was The Royal Scot we went on back in about 2012. Awesome trip and the town of Mallaig a welcoming place. We went with Lochs &Glens Coach Holidays and this was one of their trips.


----------



## Ferocious

*Boccherini - Fandango - Castanets*


----------



## Ferocious

*JOAN REGAN - MAY YOU ALWAYS*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tony Bennett: "Yesterday I Heard The Rain"*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther in "The Pink of Bagdad"*


----------



## CrackerJack

Chris Barber anyone?


----------



## Ferocious

*Brook benton - Still Waters Run Deep*


----------



## CrackerJack

Put the perc on next time ur passing by


----------



## Ferocious

*Jane Morgan - Romantica*


----------



## Ferocious

CrackerJack said:


> Put the perc on next time ur passing by


It's bubbling away as we speak...☺ D'ya fancy some fish fingers?  You do!  Well you know where they are, chuck some in for me too....


----------



## CrackerJack

Ferocious said:


> It's bubbling away as we speak...☺ D'ya fancy some fish fingers?  You do!  Well you know where they are, chuck some in for me to....



There are only five fish fingers so that means one will have to be cut in half.


----------



## Ferocious

CrackerJack said:


> There are only five fish fingers so that means one will have to be cut in half.


Well worked out Cracker....you can have the two halves and I'll just have the four full ones.....


----------



## CrackerJack

Doris Day...always pleases me as she does so many of her fans


----------



## CrackerJack




----------



## CrackerJack

Listening to a Doris Day CD and enjoying every song. Beats telly


----------



## george-alfred

*Nice track --just suited for the Les Brown Orchestra.*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes

My Brother in laws favorite singer and song.


----------



## Ferocious

Sassycakes said:


>


Scores of singers have recorded this lovely song, but only a handful have done it justice, Billy Eckstine was one of them, simply superb.


----------



## Ferocious

*The funny man in the video wrote this superb music (Terry's Theme'), Geoff Parsons wrote the words, and we get to listen to it.   *
☺
*



*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dorothy Squires - Till 




*


----------



## Ferocious

*Bing Crosby - Did You Ever See A Dream Walking *


----------



## george-alfred

*Frank Sinatra.




*


----------



## Ferocious

*Billy Eckstine "I Apologize"*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther in "The Pink of Bagdad"*


----------



## Ferocious

*There's No You (1945) - Dolores Gray*


----------



## CrackerJack

Mr Velvet Voice


----------



## CrackerJack

Eddy blowing his own trumpet...Ive just found this when sorting out some old 78rpm vinyls.


----------



## CrackerJack

Th B side of John and Julie on the Columbia label


----------



## CrackerJack

Vintage Doris Day. I have the 78rpm vinyl on the Columbia label. The B side is the Seine


----------



## CrackerJack

B side Warbash Canon Ball


----------



## CrackerJack

Gale Storm. B side Why Do Fools Fall In Love


----------



## CrackerJack

Our dear Dorothy Day. B side Secret Love. Phillips label


----------



## CrackerJack

Limelight. Ron Goodwin and Orchestra


----------



## CrackerJack

Ive been sorting out my old 78rpm vinyls and thought to put a few on here. Hope you enjoy some of them


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## CrackerJack

Hi.. not been in here for a little while and where is everyone?


----------



## sandrated

Ferocious said:


> Does anyone fancy a ride (Spiritual Journey) on my magic carpet with some lovely music too?
> That was heavenly Bill, and I managed to stay on !  I am back down to earth and putting the kettle on for some Rosie lee and custard creams...☕️


----------



## CrackerJack

Yes please...some nice music to soothe my fevered brow.. 

Hi Sandrated. Nice to see you in  Bill's Cosy Corner. Could murder a coffee and some music


----------



## Ferocious

CrackerJack said:


> Hi.. not been in here for a little while and where is everyone?


*Well, you kept my seat warm, Cracker, and you didn't scoff all the salted peanuts  .......so, I'll just pour myself a nice drop of that special single malt and listen to all the smashing posts. *


----------



## Ferocious

*I'm glad you enjoyed the magic carpet ride, Sandy, but could you next time sit infront of me, or, if you insist on sitting behind me, leave your shoes on, my back isn't 'arf sore with your toe-nails......*


----------



## Ferocious

*Avalon Jazz Band - I love Paris *


----------



## Ferocious

*Nina Simone - I put a spell on you*


----------



## Ferocious

*Pink Panther in ' Pink Valiant'*


----------



## Ferocious

*R O M A N T I C O - Giovanni Marradi*


----------



## Ferocious

*Richard Forgets Their Wedding Anniversary | Keeping Up Appearances





*


----------



## sandrated

Okey Dokey Bill 
I will make sure my toenails are
Clipped ready for our next adventure.


----------



## sandrated

Hi Cracker Jack 
The kettles on for a tea
Or coffee. Whatever you prefer☕️
Also  a variety of biscuits. We will have to be quick or Bill will scoff the lot!


----------



## george-alfred

*No Sugar for me lass?--welcome.*


----------



## Ferocious

*Hmmmm....my kitchen is clean and tidy now, but you two girls, Cracker and Sandy, have put stuff away and I'm blowed if I can find anything......so, would one of you girls find my single malt, pour me four fingers and leave it on my posh doily by me chair?  Oh, and where have you put all the potatoe crisps? *


----------



## Ferocious

*Hmmmm......I didn't know that you knew Al martino, Sandy........*
*Al Martino - Sandy When She's Sleeping*


----------



## CrackerJack

Good evening! Here's my choice tonight.


----------



## CrackerJack

Ferocious said:


> *Hmmmm....my kitchen is clean and tidy now, but you two girls, Cracker and Sandy, have put stuff away and I'm blowed if I can find anything......so, would one of you girls find my single malt, pour me four fingers and leave it on my posh doily by me chair?  Oh, and where have you put all the potatoe crisps? *



Bit of a tall order. Only a single malt...cutting back are we?


----------



## CrackerJack

Hi Sandrate..welcome from me too. What music do you enjoy?


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning's post about Mr. King's market and rationing reminded me of this old song.


----------



## Ferocious

*I Have Dreamed by Matt Monro*


----------



## Ferocious

*Marty Feldman Comedy Machine (1971) - The Wheel*


----------



## Ferocious

*Brook Benton / My Shoes Keep Walking Back To You*


----------



## Ferocious

*Perry Como & Caterina Valente Live - I've Got A Feeling You're Fooling*


----------



## CrackerJack

Ferocious said:


> *Marty Feldman Comedy Machine (1971) - The Wheel*


Love it! Hilarious!!


----------



## Ferocious

CrackerJack said:


> Love it! Hilarious!!


Totally agree, CJ. Hilarious.....


----------



## CrackerJack

Ferocious said:


> Totally agree, CJ. Hilarious.....


Its the funniest comedy sketch Iv'e seen in a long while and it made it ROFL!  I reckon it would go down well in the Humor Thread? Gonna have another look at it


----------



## sandrated

How could I forget Al Martino Bill.
It was you who introduced me to him and this song. 
Thank you for posting


----------



## sandrated

Hi C J 
I enjoy all kinds of music and from  any era .  
As a young girl in my teens I enjoyed Tamla Mowtown .  But have to say I love the 1930 40 and 50s 
What do you enjoy listening to?


----------



## CrackerJack

Hi Sandy if I may call you this? I love most music genre. I do love the 30s 40s 50s and 60s and some 80's as my two Sons were teenagers and was into that era. I love Blues, Trad Jazz,  and really enjoy the Classics.


----------



## sandrated

Superb! Thank you for posting C J


----------



## sandrated

Hi Sandy if I may call you this? I love most music genre. I do love the 30s 40s 50s and 60s and some 80's as my two Sons were teenagers and was into that era. I love Blues, Trad Jazz,  and really enjoy the Classics.
[/QUOTE]
Hi CJ 
Music ( all genre ) are good for the soul 
I do agree.


----------



## sandrated

ha ha not personally Bill


----------



## Ferocious

*OK, folks, climb aboard the Magic Carpet, we're heading for North Wales, and, Sandy, please, watch what you're doing with your ice-cream cornet, it's dripping down my neck....and, CJ, there's no need to grab hold of my lug-'oles, you won't fall off...........
Thinking:....**Hmmm.......I've only just 'oovered this carpet, and it's covered in crisps and peanuts.....I don't believe it....a half eaten chicken drumstick.......*
*North Wales from above*


----------



## sandrated

Thank you George and welcome to you too .


----------



## Ferocious

*British TV Adverts From the 50s 60s 70s Part 1*


----------



## sandrated

Ferocious said:


> *OK, folks, climb aboard the Magic Carpet, we're heading for North Wales, and, Sandy, please, watch what you're doing with your ice-cream cornet, it's dripping down my neck....and, CJ, there's no need to grab hold of my lug-'oles, you won't fall off...........
> Thinking:....**Hmmm.......I've only just 'oovered this carpet, and it's covered in crisps and peanuts.....I don't believe it....a half eaten chicken drumstick.......*
> *North Wales from above*


Beautiful North Wales  very exhilarating !! Can we fly again Bill 
I will promise to stop eating Ice cream and will hoover up when we land.


----------



## Ferocious

* My rifle, my pony and me*


----------



## Ferocious

*Jeri Southern - I Hadn't Anyone Till You*


----------



## sandrated

Yeeee ha! 
Great harmony and a sweet tune ....


----------



## Ferocious

*Mojo Blues Band - Harmonica Boogie*


----------



## Ferocious

*Marty Feldman Veterinarian Visit*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sarah Vaughan ft Count Basie Orchestra - You Go To My Head *


----------



## CrackerJack

Hi Bill uve given me my first  of the day. Its  hilarious and djdnt know these vids existed before seeing these two.


----------



## Ferocious

I have to confess, CJ, I had a bit more than a 'giggle' too......


----------



## CrackerJack

Peed 





Ferocious said:


> I have to confess, CJ, I had a bit more than a 'giggle' too......


Pee'd yerself!!


----------



## CrackerJack

Still at those Marty vids...


----------



## Ferocious

*Paul Mauriat - Un homme et une femme




*


----------



## Ferocious

*ANNE SHELTON I KNOW WHY (AND SO DO YOU)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Gerry and The Pacemakers - You'll Never Walk Alone*


----------



## Ferocious

*Andy Williams........I Don't Want To Talk About It.*


----------



## Ferocious

*Petula Clark - Alone (1958)*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther in "Pink Trumpet"*


----------



## CrackerJack

Good morning!! Great stuff Bill a treat to pop in and browse.☺


----------



## CrackerJack

Hi Vega_Lyra...good to see you back in Cozy Corner where the Music and entertainment is free but need to keep the perc bubbling and make sure the Jukebox is plugged in and not forgetting to plump the cushions in the chairs othetwise it sets Bill off on a ferociuos roller.


----------



## CrackerJack




----------



## Ferocious

CrackerJack said:


> Hi Vega_Lyra...good to see you back in Cozy Corner where the Music and entertainment is free but need to keep the perc bubbling and make sure the Jukebox is plugged in and not forgetting to plump the cushions in the chairs othetwise it sets Bill off on a ferociuos roller.


*Hmmmmm.........☺*


----------



## Ferocious

*Wing and a Prayer*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Undertakers - Marty Feldman & Spike Milligan




*


----------



## Ferocious

*Gogi Grant Tender Is The Night*


----------



## Ferocious

*Hyacinth's Hilarious Experiences With Dogs | Keeping Up Appearances*


----------



## Ferocious

*Victor Accidentally Glues a Glass to his Forehead | One Foot in the Grave *


----------



## Ferocious

*Out of Africa & Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Clarinet concerto in A major, K. 622 - Adagio (HD)*


----------



## CrackerJack

Ferocious said:


> *The Undertakers - Marty Feldman & Spike Milligan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another huge


----------



## Ferocious

*Banned Commercial - Condoms*


----------



## Ferocious

*I've Got A Feeling You're Foolin'*


----------



## Ferocious

*5 Worst Jobs Given To Children In History*


----------



## Ferocious

*Vic Damone - There, I've Said It Again




*


----------



## Ferocious

*Paul Mauriat - Jeux Interdits*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther in "Sherlock Pink"*


----------



## Ferocious

*Margaret Whiting & Bob Hope | Ain't We Got Fun*


----------



## Ferocious

*Kay Starr - So Tired (1948)*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## CrackerJack

Hi Bill.ive not been about lately....real life got in the way...you know what its like eh.

Liking all your stuff in here. Did a coffee snd ate the last doughnut that was winking at me from the counter.


----------



## Ferocious

*Welcome back, CJ. *

*I don't mind you and Sassy and Sandy and Vega-Lyra and George too, helping yourselves to my dippy bickies, but swiping the last one of my chocolate cookies..........well, just let me say this, I was looking forward to chomping on that little fella with a cup of tea in the morning, I hope you lot have left me some custard creams.....  *


----------



## CrackerJack

Yes they are in the jar where I hid them.....shhhh! Nearly outta cheesy nibbles


----------



## Ferocious

*CJ, keep an eye out for the truck which will be arriving at noon with the nibbles 

I think it's about time I asked you all not to go near the big blue jar on the very top shelf. It contains the last remaining magic pills given to me by Houdini for use on special occasions. The blue bottle next to it is also definitely off limits too. I only need to take two of the magic pills and a big swig from the blue bottle and then I start 'cossack dancing' all over the place, which isn't so bad, but it's a bit awkward when I'm trying to eat my dinner. *

*Here's Sue to tell you a story. *


----------



## Ferocious

*SHIRLEY BASSEY "IF HE WALKED INTO MY LIFE"*


----------



## Ferocious

*Petula Clark - Love You with All My Heart - 1958*


----------



## CrackerJack

I see Bill's been in here poking about and forgot to poke the fire while at it too much of the blue bottle etc and if we are not careful the Corner will be raided!!!!


----------



## CrackerJack

Itit





CrackerJack said:


> I see Bill's been in here poking about and forgot to poke the fire while at it too much of the blue bottle etc and if we are not careful the Corner will be raided!!!!



Its not a matter and now the milk has gone off and the cups are dirty. The only thing thats working is the jukebox so here we go  so...sit down CJ  pipe down for once and listen..


----------



## Ferocious

*Hyacinth Can't Resist A Rolls Royce  *


----------



## Ferocious

*The Ames Brothers - It Only Hurts For A Little While (1956)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Cilla Black - Anyone Who Had A Heart*


----------



## Ferocious

*Very cheeky *


----------



## Ferocious

*Jerry Vale - Yours (Quiereme Mucho)*


----------



## Ferocious

*RIP STONY CURTIS aka Tony Curtis aka Bernie Schwartz*


----------



## Ferocious

*When I Dream - Vic Damone  -  Mmmmm*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tony Bennett - When Joanna Loved Me*


----------



## Ferocious

*Speak Low (1944) - Frank Sinatra*


----------



## CrackerJack

Thanks Bill for the gr8 songs. Will pop on some of mine soon ☺☺


----------



## Ferocious

*George Formby - The Barmaid at the Rose and Crown*


----------



## CrackerJack

Love it Bill..gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## Aunt Bea

_"With jewellery she takes the bun, her ear-rings weigh quite half a ton. She lets me swing on them for fun, the Barmaid At The Rose And Crown ..." _

Things weren't much different at The Vic.







http://www.georgeformby.co.uk/lyrics/o_p.htm


----------



## CrackerJack

Loved her...what a character eh. Coronation street used to have Bet Lynch as chief bar maid and she was good too.

Thanks for the link Aunt Bea ☺


----------



## george-alfred

*How about a bit of Dixieland folks.




*


----------



## CrackerJack

Hi G-A. About you popped in here. Gr8 Dixie


----------



## Ferocious

*Ruthie Henshall.......oh yeh......I like this. *


----------



## Ferocious

*Earl Bostic - Harlem Nocturne*


----------



## Ferocious

*Peter Skellern The way you look tonight*


----------



## Ferocious

*Renée Fleming: Casta Diva (Bellini)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Jean - Matt Monro*


----------



## Ferocious

*Beautiful Chinese Music【9】*


----------



## Ferocious

*Maureen McGovern - We May Never Love Like This Again*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther Show Episode 95 - Pink Lemonade*


----------



## CrackerJack

Another good selection Bill.


----------



## Sassycakes

My Dad always enjoyed Listening to this guy !


----------



## Ferocious

*The better half of of Louis Prima......the lovely Keely Smith*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Gael- Last of The Mohicans- Royal Scots Dragoon Guards- Bagpipes*


----------



## Ferocious

*NAT KING COLE - Around The World*


----------



## Ferocious

*Mmmmmm..........   *☺

*Carpenters - We've Only Just Begun 1970*


----------



## CrackerJack

Not been about much lately on line but when on here cruise about in my batmobile fancying myself as a trendy cruiser with Robin...


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ferocious

*Glasgow Kiss*


----------



## Ferocious

*Johnnie Ray - I'll never fall in love again*


----------



## Ferocious

*Shirley Bassey - Diamonds Are Forever / GOLDFINGER (2002 Live)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Paul Mauriat - Mother of mine (1972)*


----------



## Ferocious

*You've Got to Pick a Pocket or Two (from: "Oliver!" - 1968)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Slim Whitman - A fool such as I*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tuba Skinny -"Fingering with your Fingers" -Royal St. 4/13/13*


----------



## Aunt Bea

For Gertie and Marmaduke.


----------



## Ferocious

Not heard that one before, Bea, thank you.


----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


> For Gertie and Marmaduke.


Not heard that one before, Bea, thank you.


----------



## Ferocious

*Mmmmmmm........*


----------



## Ferocious

*Halfway to Paradise -- Billy Fury*


----------



## Ferocious

*Connie Francis - Three good reasons*


----------



## Ferocious

*Simply superb*
*"Happy Talk" from SOUTH PACIFIC*


----------



## Ferocious

*Hmmmmm..........I wonder what Batwoman (CJ) is playing at driving her Batmobile through the lounge, and how did those tyre tracks get on the walls and ceiling? *


----------



## Aunt Bea

_"Who's bending down to give me a rainbow
Everyone knows it's Windy ..." _


----------



## Ferocious

*Swanee River Boogie Woogie by Caroline Dahl, San Francisco*


----------



## Ferocious

*Barbra Streisand - I am a Woman in Love*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther in "Pinkfinger"*


----------



## Ferocious

*Brook Benton - There goes my heart*


----------



## Ferocious

*Artie Shaw - Begin The Beguine*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


>


*Bea, this brings back memories of my Gran singing this out loud while feeding her washing through the mangle in her back yard.*


----------



## sandrated

Ferocious said:


> *Wing and a Prayer*


----------



## sandrated

Lovely Bill
Never stop posting these amazing
Songs. It really does lift the spirits.
Thank you so much xx


----------



## Ferocious

Sandy, I'll never stop posting amazing songs, as long as there are amazing people like you to enjoy them.


----------



## Ferocious

*Hmmmm........need to hit the sack myself...*
*(Gonna Get Some) Shut Eye (1939) - Marion Hutton*
*



*


----------



## sandrated

The song and artist are new to me .
Very enjoyable ...
Thank you for posting Bill


----------



## Ferocious

*Edna Savage - Once(1956)*


----------



## Ferocious

*You're A Lady*


----------



## Ferocious

*Perry Como - Yesterday I Heard The Rain (Lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

*But Not For Me*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


>


*Une touche de classe, merci, Wrennie*


----------



## CrackerJack

Hi Bill and all who have called in. Not been about much for a while due to RL demanding my attention.
The Batmobile run out of gasolene was parked up on the Mway somewhere and I gad a cupoa at a greasy spoon cafè and th coffee wasnt a patch on in here..


----------



## CrackerJack

Love Slims A Fool Such As I. Bill. Its a fave of mine and can listen to it over and over 

Enjoyed all the music in here since I was last in


----------



## Ferocious

CrackerJack said:


> Hi Bill and all who have called in. Not been about much for a while due to RL demanding my attention.
> The Batmobile run out of gasolene was parked up on the Mway somewhere and I gad a cupoa at a greasy spoon cafè and th coffee wasnt a patch on in here..


*Hmmmm.......you poor girl, greasy spoon cafes, ugh.*

*Never mind lass, here's a jumbo mug of the good stuff, but when you've finished it, the apron is on the hook, there's a mountain of cups in the sink.......I'm washing, and you can do the easy part ......drying.   *


----------



## CrackerJack

About time I got a rise....and not one on the end of a boot...


----------



## Ferocious

*I reckon I might manage Fred's role, but who could do Judy's? *

*Couple Of Swells - Fred Astaire & Judy Garland*


----------



## Ferocious

*Where Has Richard Gone? - Keeping Up Appearances*


----------



## Ferocious

*Barbara Dickson - Answer Me*


----------



## Ferocious

*Margaret Whiting | Moonlight in Vermont*


----------



## Ferocious

*Linda Ronstadt "I Fall to Pieces"*


----------



## Ferocious

*Brook Benton - It's Just A Matter Of Time (1959)*


----------



## CrackerJack

Good morning all...

I love Patsy Klein singing I Fall To Peices..


----------



## Wren




----------



## Wren

Here ya go cracker, enjoy


----------



## CrackerJack

You beat me to it by  a whisker Wren  lets have a coffee and see if the others pop in


----------



## Wren

CrackerJack said:


> You beat me to it by  a whisker Wren  lets have a coffee and see if the others pop in


Sorry, didn’t mean to steal your thunder ! I thought for some reason you were unable to post it ...

Good idea about a coffee, we should open a ‘Coffee Bar’ for members to pop in and pass the time of day, meantime, ☕️☕️


----------



## Vega_Lyra

One Day - Gary Moore


----------



## CrackerJack

Ooh nice cakes Wren   Better wash up before Ferocious pops in and looks around


----------



## Aunt Bea

Sorry to hear about your morning tea troubles!


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Paul Mauriat - Adoro ( 1968 )


----------



## Ferocious

Vega_Lyra said:


> Paul Mauriat - Adoro ( 1968 )


*I really do 'Aroro' the unique sound of Paul Mauriat, and I can definitely recommend this lovely music to swig tea to....."Slurp."    "Mmmmm."   "Wonderful." *


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther in "Pink Da Vinci"*


----------



## Ferocious

*Where Or When (1944) - Georgia Gibbs*


----------



## Ferocious

*Jerry Vale - Love Me The Way I Love You (Casino Soundtrack)*


----------



## Pam




----------



## Wren

This will get you dancing round your kitchen !


----------



## CrackerJack

Hi! Gr8 to popin here and see you all. Loving the Music and Cosy Corner


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Wren

Looks like a Lena morning, fabulous voice


----------



## CrackerJack

A bit of Bonny Tyler


----------



## Ferocious

*Hmmmm.......   Lots of lovely ladies posting lots of lovely songs on here lately, and not just any old songs, but my kind of songs....  I wonder, are these ladies conspiring, by spoiling me, to find out where I keep my huge, secret 'Galaxy chocolate hoard hidden?  There are some things that I just wouldn't share, but they have posted some brilliant music, so I'll leave one bar of Galaxy on the bar counter for them to share.  
Think I'll try that rum cranberry liquer that someone kindly left for me to appraise, thing is though, it takes seven or eight glasses before the flavour comes through.......   cheers. *
'


----------



## Pam

I prefer fruit.....


----------



## CrackerJack

Ferocious said:


> *Hmmmm.......   Lots of lovely ladies posting lots of lovely songs on here lately, and not just any old songs, but my kind of songs....  I wonder, are these ladies conspiring, by spoiling me, to find out where I keep my huge, secret 'Galaxy chocolate hoard hidden?  There are some things that I just wouldn't share, but they have posted some brilliant music, so I'll leave one bar of Galaxy on the bar counter for them to share.
> Think I'll try that rum cranberry liquer that someone kindly left for me to appraise, thing is though, it takes seven or eight glasses before the flavour comes through.......   cheers. *
> '
> 
> Yes good to see more of us popping in and posting. Better order in more coffee and treats, Bill...


----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea

Bill,

Ruthanne has already started celebrating St. Patrick's Day in another thread so it's time to ask this age-old question.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ferocious

*A Time For Us (Romeo & Juliet) - Andy Williams*


----------



## Ferocious

*Lingerie Mix Up | The Thin Blue Line*


----------



## Ferocious

*"Stay As Sweet As You Are" - Jerry Vale*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ferocious

Sassycakes said:


>


*Peg at her best, thank you Sassy. 
And the greatest gift you can give children is a loving Mother. (Ferry 22/02/2020) *


----------



## Ferocious

*Rowan Atkinson is Doctor Who | Comic Relief*


----------



## Wren




----------



## CrackerJack

Hi everyone...loving the music and vids from you all and posts and Likes.   I see the perc is bubbling mind if I have a nice hot brew and a bikki?


----------



## Pam

Coffee sounds good, I might have one myself.


----------



## CrackerJack

Not heard that one by the Ink Spots...


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## CrackerJack

I love this by Jo Stafford Aunt Bea. Brings back good memories


----------



## Aunt Bea

CrackerJack said:


> I love this by Jo Stafford Aunt Bea. Brings back good memories


One of my favorites, my mother used to sing it when I was little.


----------



## Pam

Going to be making some pancakes very soon for my grandson.... and I might have one myself.  Here's a little video about tossing pancakes. Enjoy.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


> One of my favorites, my mother used to sing it when I was little.


*And the first record I ever bought, too, Bea. *


----------



## Ferocious

* From here to there to you*


----------



## Ferocious

*Nevertheless*


----------



## Wren

Anyone feel like. Hank morning ?


----------



## Ferocious

Beautiful art, beautiful music, beautiful combination. 

*ARMIK - Cartas de amor by BUTTERFLY Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Tragic Life Of Robert Wadlow, The World's Tallest Man Ever*


----------



## Ferocious

*All The Bees Are Buzzin' 'Round My Honey (1949) - Mindy Carson and Three Beaus And A Peep




*


----------



## Ferocious

*Cats Acting Like Humans! Funny Cat Compilation  - Meooooooow  






*


----------



## Ferocious

*Richard Falls Through a Ceiling | Keeping Up Appearances*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

*Carly Simon - Moonlight Serenade (Live On The Queen Mary 2)*


----------



## Aunt Bea

This rendition of the old Beach Boys hit has more meaning to me as I've gotten older.


----------



## Aunt Bea

_A black felt hat, a goose, and a blue *carbuncle*!_


----------



## Ferocious

*It`s a Blue World - ELLA FITZGERARLD AND NELSON RIDDLE*


----------



## Ferocious

*Alma Cogan - The Story of My Life ( 1958 )*


----------



## Ferocious

*Gilbert O,Sullivan Matramony*


----------



## Ferocious

*Let A Smile Be Your Umbrella (On A Rainy Day) (1950) - Claire Hogan*


----------



## Wren

Morning all


----------



## Pam

Anything by Ella Fitzgerland or Billie Holiday reminds me of my late, best friend. She loved them both, even naming her cats after them. 

This was one of her favourites... and mine too...


----------



## Pinky

Sunday Kind of Love/Life Is But A Dream - Willie Winfield and The Harptones


----------



## Ferocious

*What a superb array of postings by such a wonderful array of ladies hereabouts, I've enjoyed all that has been posted, thank you all.*


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pam

Pinky said:


> Sunday Kind of Love/Life Is But A Dream - Willie Winfield and The Harptones



I absolutely love "Sunday Kind of Love".


----------



## Pam




----------



## Ferocious

*Super song.....and 'Ole Blue Eyes' too* 
*"All the Way" Frank Sinatra*


----------



## Ferocious

*Abba - Knowing Me Knowing You*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther in "Dietetic Pink"*


----------



## Ferocious

*Hank Locklin "Sweetest Mistake"*


----------



## Ferocious

*MALCOLM ROBERTS. MAY I HAVE THE NEXT DREAM WITH YOU*


----------



## Ferocious

*Ella Fitzgerald: Anything Goes *


----------



## Ferocious

*Paul Mauriat - Last Tango In Paris*


----------



## Ferocious

*You Belong to My Heart*


----------



## Pam




----------



## Pam




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*How Dave And Emma Got Pregnant....*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sergey Grischuk- Rain..Rain...*


----------



## Ferocious

*Two Hearts That Pass In The Night (1941) - Ruth Gaylor*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther in "String Along In Pink"*


----------



## Ferocious

*Rosemary Clooney(Where will the baby's dimple be)1955*


----------



## Ferocious

*Lazy Bones    *


----------



## Ferocious

*Walk Right In - The Rooftop Singers*


----------



## Ferocious

*Al Martino - Till Then*


----------



## Ferocious

*Lara's Theme - André Rieu*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pam

Good one, Aunt Bea.


----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


>


*Hmmmm...... Bea, you are one lovely, mischievous Minx.  
I've not (as yet) gone out with odd shoes on, but I have had to tell a taxi driver to take me back home because I still had my slippers on. *


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ferocious said:


> *Hmmmm...... Bea, you are one lovely, mischievous Minx.
> I've not (as yet) gone out with odd shoes on, but I have had to tell a taxi driver to take me back home because I still had my slippers on. *


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*The Whistlin' Donkeys - Sweet Sixteen*


----------



## Ferocious

*Frankie Vaughan - The Heart Of A Man*


----------



## Ferocious

*Superb paintings and superb music too...*
*Daveed ~ Tango / Irene Sheri - paintings*


----------



## Ferocious

*Another adventure from our Pink Friend....*


----------



## Pam




----------



## Ferocious

Pam said:


>


*Superb series, Pam, I watched them all......twice*.


----------



## Pam

Me too and I'd watch them again.


----------



## Ferocious

*Engelbert Humperdinck TWO DIFFERENT WORLDS*


----------



## Wren

Sure and begorrah


----------



## Ferocious

*Talking To The Wind (1941) - Ruth Gaylor*


----------



## Ferocious

*Fawlty Towers - Wrongly Shaped Chips*


----------



## Ferocious

*Burger on a Bun (The Car Hop Song) - Wilma & Betty*


----------



## Ferocious

*Once upon a time ... (Victor Nizovtsev paintings)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Bing Crosby & The Mills Brothers - Dinah 1932*


----------



## Ferocious

*Bewitched : "Mother Meets Whats-His-Name*


----------



## Ferocious

*Candy Kisses - Tony Bennett*


----------



## Ferocious

*Skylark - K,D. Lang




*


----------



## Ferocious

*I'm Always Chasing Rainbows (1948) - Danny O'Neil*


----------



## Ferocious

*Billie Holiday - Don't Explain (Live 1958)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Vic Damone - Time After Time.*


----------



## Ferocious

* "Mame" - Ray Conniff: Tribute to Ms. Angela Lansbury




*


----------



## Ferocious

*A beautiful song enhanced by the warm voice of Mr C. * 
*I Think Of You - Perry Como (Lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

*DIY Easy mask| How to make a mask handmade *


----------



## Ferocious

*Pink in the Clink*


----------



## Ferocious

*Andy Williams - For All We Know*


----------



## Ferocious

*Hyacinth Asks Elizabeth for Her Opinion... Sort of | Keeping Up Appearances*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tuba Skinny & Potato Head Jazz Band - At the jazzband ball*


----------



## Ferocious

Not seen CrackerJack hereabout for some time, does anyone know if she is OK?


----------



## Pam

Sorry, wish I could help.


----------



## Pam




----------



## Ruthanne

Ferocious said:


> *Engelbert Humperdinck TWO DIFFERENT WORLDS*


I've always loved Engelbert!  So did my mom.


----------



## Ferocious

*Nat King Cole - When I Fall In Love (with lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Margaret Whiting - I'll Walk Alone*


----------



## Ferocious

*Perry Como - As My Love For you (Lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

*"I'VE GOT NO STRINGS" BARBRA STREISAND*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


>


*Yes, I saw the connection, Bea.....*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther in "Pinkologist"*


----------



## Ferocious

*Orchestra Xavier Cugat - Two Hearts that pass in the Night *


----------



## Ferocious

*Vera Lynn - Room Five Hundred And Four*


----------



## Ferocious

*Ella Fitzgerald - Manhattan*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Platters - Sleepy Lagoon (Lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Billy Eckstine - I Apologise*


----------



## Ferocious

*For All We Know - The Ray Conniff Singers*


----------



## Ferocious

*Vic Damone - Tonight (1965)*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*SHIRLEY BASSEY - AS I LOVE YOU*


----------



## Ferocious

*Matt Monro - 'From Russia With Love' (with lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

*And I Love You So - PERRY COMO - Lyrics*


----------



## Ferocious

*Jamaica Farewell - Don Williams




*


----------



## Ferocious

*Annie Lennox - Keep Young and Beautiful (with lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Cleopanthra | The Pink Panther (1993)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Passing Strangers - Billy Eckstine & Sarah Vaughan*


----------



## Ferocious

*CINDERELLA ROCKEFELLA by ESTHER & ABI OFARIM *


----------



## Ferocious

*Cilla Black - If I Thought You'd Ever Change Your Mind*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dean Martin & Carol Lawrence - Somebody loves me, I wonder who*


----------



## Ferocious

*Goodnight, My Love Alice Faye - Stowaway (1936 film)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Kenny Rogers & The First Edition - Ruby "Don't Take Your Love To Town"*


----------



## Ferocious

*I'm in the mood for love - Ray Conniff*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sarah Vaughan - I Didn't Know What Time It Was*


----------



## Ferocious

*MARIO LANZA. "Because You Are Mine". Live at London Palladium, November 24, 1957.*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther in "Salmon Pink"*


----------



## Ferocious

*Agnetha Fältskog's If I Thought You'd Ever Change Your Mind*


----------



## Ferocious

*ERNESTO CORTAZAR - Waiting for you*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Best of Hyacinth and Her Sisters | Keeping Up Appearances*


----------



## Ferocious

*Lovely song, lovely pictures*
*78 RPM – Jenny Howard – Sally (1931)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Again - Doris Day*


----------



## Vega_Lyra

John Barry - Somewhere In Time


----------



## Ferocious

*Love is Blue - Charlie Chaplin*


----------



## Ferocious

*Carole Carr - Till There Was You*


----------



## Ferocious

*Don't Get Around Much Anymore*


----------



## Ferocious

Still Game - The Art of Penny Pinching by Tam


----------



## Ferocious

* Benny Goodman & Orchestra - Nitwit Serenade (1934)*


----------



## Ferocious

*If you can spare the time, make yourself comfy and have a giggle with a very funny man...*
*From The Past Stan Boardman*


----------



## Ferocious

*Brook Benton & Dinah Washington - Baby, You've Got What It Takes*


----------



## Ferocious

*Me Minus You - Connee Boswell*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*Putting It Together - Ruthie Henshall - More*


----------



## Ferocious

*Lester Young- I Guess I'll Have To Change My Plan*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dionne Warwick - Who Can I Turn To?*


----------



## Ferocious

*My Ideal - Margaret Whiting & Billy Butterfield*


----------



## Ferocious

*With a Smile and a Song (Snow White) - Avalon Jazz Band*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther in "Pink Paradise"*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

* TOSELLI SERENADE - Francis Goya  romantic guitar*


----------



## Ferocious

*Nancy Wilson - "Don't Go To Strangers"*


----------



## Mahatma

Ferocious said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'd like to create a place for those that like me  enjoy nice music and fun videos. If you are interested then please join in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone will like my choices?
> 
> 
> Bill


Bill we are obviously brothers from different Mothers


----------



## Ferocious

*KITARO - Mirage*


----------



## Ferocious

*Ghost Riders In The Sky - sung by Marty Robbins*


----------



## Ferocious

*LeAnn Rimes - You Light Up My Life *


----------



## Ferocious

*It Could Happen To You - Johnny Mathis*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


>


*Hmmmm........our Minxy-Bea is at it again......Love this Bea, thank you.*


----------



## Ferocious

*Pink Panther - Bobolink Pink*


----------



## Ferocious

*GIOVANNI - Requiem*


----------



## Ferocious

*Nancy Wilson / My One and Only Love*


----------



## Ferocious

*Almost Like Being In Love - Vic Damone*


----------



## Ferocious

*JULIE LONDON ~ Can`t Help Lovin` That Man




*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tender Is The Night - Tony bennett*


----------



## Ferocious

*WC Fields Mississipi Poker Game*


----------



## Ferocious

Bella Nott - (Beautiful Night)


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pam




----------



## Ferocious

*Ella Fitzgerald Ev'ry time we say goodbye (with lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

*On a Slow boat to China - Gunhild Carling Live*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

*Dorothy Provine in 'The Roaring 20's'*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Wren




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ferocious

*Are You Havin' Any Fun?*


----------



## Ferocious

*Nat King Cole - "SMILE", / Charles Chaplin*


----------



## Lewkat

Ferocious said:


> *Are You Havin' Any Fun?*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Pink Panther in "Pink Blue Plate"*


----------



## Ferocious

*Steve Lawrence & Eydie Gorme - I Can't Stop Talking About You*


----------



## Wren

Wish I hadn’t found this, crying my eyes out here !


----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


> Wish I hadn’t found this, crying my eyes out here !


*I'm glad you did, Wrennie, I really enjoyed it, thank you.*


----------



## Ferocious

*Colonel Tom Moore celebrates his 100th birthday with RAF flypast*


----------



## Ferocious

*Julie London - What Can I Say?*


----------



## Ferocious

*Vikki Carr - I'll Do It Again*


----------



## Ferocious

*Best of British Humor - Married Life*


----------



## Ferocious

Mmmmmmm........
*Sarah Vaughan - Speak Low*


----------



## DannyDoughboy

Am I the only one that had to do a double glance, I first thought this said, "Bill Cosby's corner!"


----------



## Ferocious

DannyDoughboy said:


> Am I the only one that had to do a double glance, I first thought this said, "Bill Cosby's corner!"


Danny, you're not the first to make that mistake, and most likely, you won't be the last. You won't find anything about that low-life on this thread, but I do hope you enjoy what you find here.


----------



## DannyDoughboy

Ferocious said:


> Danny, you're not the first to make that mistake, and most likely, you won't be the last. You won't find anything about that low-life on this thread, but I do hope you enjoy what you find here.



That really didn't surprise me a bit, thank you for the reassurance!


----------



## Ferocious

*Robert Goulet - I Won't Send Roses *


----------



## Ferocious

*Dave Brubeck - Take Five*


----------



## Ferocious

*Nat King Cole - Fascination - 61 Unforgettable Actresses in The 50’s*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tom Jones & Fran Jeffries - You've Got What It Takes - Live 1969*


----------



## Ferocious

Ooooh, ladies, do I 'ave that effect? 
*The Crystals : Da Doo Ron Ron*


----------



## Ferocious

*The 1890's - Rare Footage of Cities Around The World*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dave Allen - Catching a leprechaun*


----------



## Ferocious

Mmmmmm......goes well with a cup of tea
*Bert Kaempfert - Red Roses For A Blue Lady*


----------



## Ferocious

*Captain & Tennille - Do That To Me One More Time




*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tony Bennett, K.D. Lang - Because of You (from Duets*


----------



## Ferocious

*Julie London - SWAY*


----------



## Ferocious

*Only the Heartaches*


----------



## Ferocious

*Getting to Know You from The King and I*


----------



## Ferocious

Ferocious said:


> *Dave Allen - Catching a leprechaun*


*Erm.....could someone catch one of these for me?*


----------



## Ferocious

*Benny Hill - Wedding Night (1981)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Morgana King - Undecided*


----------



## Ferocious

*Andy Williams - Yesterday When I Was Young(Lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Vic Damone  - The Nearness of You*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Moon Was Yellow (And The Night Was Young) - Ethel Ennis*


----------



## MarciKS

Ferocious said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'd like to create a place for those that like me  enjoy nice music and fun videos. If you are interested then please join in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone will like my choices?
> 
> 
> Bill


2nd one cracked me up!


----------



## MarciKS

Accidentally On Porpoise *giggles*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ferocious

*Lou Rawls - Pure Imagination*


----------



## Ferocious

*Cuddle Up A Little Closer - Avalon Jazz Band & Friends*


----------



## Ferocious

*"Waltz of my Heart" - Vanessa Lee*


----------



## Ferocious

*Ella Fitzgerald - Isn't This a Lovely Day to be Caught in the Rain*


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## rgp

Pinky said:


>




  I dance like a constipated yak ....... On my best day. But I do enjoy watching those who can. ......

  Thanks for posting .


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Gaer

Hi Bill!  You sweetie pie! 100 pages!  Ya Hoo!


----------



## MarciKS

I haven't seen him for like a month. Has anyone heard from him?


----------



## Lewkat

I've messaged him a few times with no response.  Not like him at all.  We chatted every other day or so.  He was very up beat the last message I had from him.  Cheerful as always, so I am very worried.  He lives in the U. K. in an area on the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## MarciKS

Geez. I hope he's ok. He seems like a nice fella.


----------



## Lewkat

That's why I enjoyed chatting with him.  He was so cheerful and we discussed the music we liked.  He told me about the place where he lived and frankly, I am not stalwart enough to enjoy his love of the area, but I guess he was raised there and he finds it very invigorating.  I even find NJs weather very trying a good part of the time, but I was raised here, so I endure it.  When I mentioned that to Bill, he would just say, keep smiling Lass.  Very nice gentleman.


----------



## MarciKS

Will have to pop a prayer out for him.


----------



## Ferocious

Wow, what lovely, kind comments from such lovely ladies, thank you all for your concern and lovely music choices, so lovely to come back to.......thank you all again.


----------



## Ferocious

*My way of saying a big thank you to the members above.....  *
*Betty Hutton & Perry Como - A Bushel And A Peck (1950)*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ferocious said:


> Wow, what lovely, kind comments from such lovely ladies, thank you all for your concern and lovely music choices, so lovely to come back to.......thank you all again.



So nice to have you back where you belong!!!


----------



## Pinky

Ferocious said:


> Wow, what lovely, kind comments from such lovely ladies, thank you all for your concern and lovely music choices, so lovely to come back to.......thank you all again.


Here you are! You had us concerned. Glad to see you back


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


> So nice to have you back where you belong!!!


Thank you Bea.


----------



## Ferocious

Pinky said:


> Here you are! You had us concerned. Glad to see you back


Thank you, Pinky.


----------



## Gaer

Bill, Rest as much as possible!  You are the most wonderful man!  I just love you  to pieces!  Please don't try to do too much too soon!


----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


>


Hmmmm, you're after me mint imperials...., thank you Wrennie


----------



## Wren

Mmmmmmm busted !!


----------



## Ferocious

Gaer said:


> Bill just messaged me.  He had a heart attack and was taken to the hospital.  He's home now but he maybe resting from SF for awhile.  He WILL be back! He is the most wonderful man!  I just love him to  pieces!


*Oi, I'm 'ere y'know, thank you Gaer. *


----------



## hollydolly

Blimey Bill...where on earth have you been ?.. everyone has been worried... 

Looking for you on this thread as well... have a look here>>>

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...seen-in-awhile-but-would-like-to.48552/page-7

Good to see you back my friend....


----------



## Pinky




----------



## MarciKS

Wow. God worked fast. *Hehe* Good to see you. Glad you're ok.


----------



## Lewkat

Yes, he also messaged me.  I think we all love him dearly.  He's such a lovely gentleman.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ferocious

hollydolly said:


> Blimey Bill...where on earth have you been ?.. everyone has been worried...
> 
> Looking for you on this thread as well... have a look here>>>
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...seen-in-awhile-but-would-like-to.48552/page-7
> 
> Good to see you back my friend....


Thank you, Holly.


----------



## Ferocious

*Al Martino - Don't Take Your Love From Me( Lyrics)*


----------



## Ferocious

One of my favourite actors
*Ernest Borgnine on Dean Martin and Frank Sinatra*


----------



## MarciKS

Glad you're alright Ferocious. Good night.! {{hugs}}


----------



## Ferocious

*I'd never was her out of my hair.......if I had any.   ** 
I'm Gonna Wash That Man Right Out Of My Hair -*


----------



## Ferocious

MarciKS said:


> Glad you're alright Ferocious. Good night.! {{hugs}}


Sweet dreams, Marci.


----------



## Ferocious

*Pam Ayres - I'm Going To Be Surgically Enhanced*


----------



## Ferocious

*Adorable Little Girl Makes Judges Cry*


----------



## Ferocious

*Crystal Gayle - someday soon*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Aunt Bea

_"Make your requests, we'll not refuse you We are here just to amuse you Would you like a song or story?" _- Harry Hemsley


----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


> _"Make your requests, we'll not refuse you We are here just to amuse you Would you like a song or story?" _- Harry Hemsley


*Hmmmm......now why did I just expect our resident Minx to post this delightful little song.........super stuff, Bea. *


----------



## Ceege

Daniel Craig?  

BBC One - Comic Relief - Daniel Craig & Catherine Tate 



 via @YouTube


----------



## Sassycakes

*I fell in love with this song when I watched the movie "Laura'*


----------



## Pinky

Something different from Reba McEntire


----------



## Ferocious

Ceege said:


> Daniel Craig?
> 
> BBC One - Comic Relief - Daniel Craig & Catherine Tate
> 
> 
> 
> via @YouTube


*I've not seen that before, Ceege, I loved it..........thank you*


----------



## Ferocious

Pinky said:


> Something different from Reba McEntire


*4 minutes 5 seconds of pure bliss.......mmmmmmm......thank you, Pinky.*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

Sassycakes said:


> *I fell in love with this song when I watched the movie "Laura'*


*Mmmmm.....yeeeeeeh, brilliant tune/song, Sassy,  I whistle it regularly, and one time a youngster asked me what that lovely tune was called. I told her and the cheeky madam said, "Please don't crucify the song anymore by whistling it." *


----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


>


*It's even better now, Wrennie, thank you. *


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


>


*A penny for your thoughts, Bea...... *


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ferocious said:


> *A penny for your thoughts, Bea...... *


1933 Mae West: _"Penny for your thoughts.  Am I making myself clear boys? -  I'm no angel"_ 

Have a nice day!


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ferocious

*Maureen O’Hara’s beautiful Irish home (take a look round) 




*


----------



## Ferocious

*Manhattan Transfer - Where did our love go 1978*


----------



## Wren




----------



## MarciKS

hope you're having a good day.


----------



## Ferocious

*Roy Orbison - In Dreams*


----------



## Ferocious

*Summer of '42 - The Summer Knows*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lewkat

RIP, Dame Vera Lynn.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> RIP, Dame Vera Lynn.


103...it's just amazing to think she was already singing  when my  mother was born..... I think we were all beginning to think she was invincible.. . What a life, to live through 2 world wars.. the suez crises, the troubles in Ireland  the fashions of 10 decades.. to live under 20 prime ministers...  and to see us join the European Union, and then come back out... ..amazing!!. May she R.I.P


----------



## Aunt Bea

_"Going  barefoot in the park,
Where it says, "Keep off the grass,"
Isn't recommended for the very old..."  _- Johnny Mercer


----------



## Ferocious

Hmmmm....I can't wait till Monday......come 'ere!   
*Muppet Show. Miss Piggy - Never on Sunday*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dickie Valentine - The Old Pianna Rag*


----------



## Ferocious

*Vikki Carr With pen in hand*


----------



## Ferocious

*Till (onscreen lyrics) by Jerry Vale*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarciKS

hi bill!!


----------



## Ferocious

MarciKS said:


> hi bill!!


*Mmmmmm.....that got me juices flowin', Marci, now for my 250 press-ups, then a double marathon.*


----------



## Pam




----------



## Ferocious

*Frank Sinatra - Didn't We (Royal Festival Hall)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Perry Como - The Shadow Of Your Smile*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ferocious

*Patricia seduces Fowler - The Thin Blue Line*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tony Bennett - For Once In My Life (Mar. 1968)*


----------



## Ferocious

*Αndy Williams........Τheme From '' Valley Of The Dolls''*


----------



## Ferocious

*Tuba Skinny & Potato Head Jazz Band - What's the matter with the mill*


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Ferocious

*DINAH WASHINGTON & BROOK BENTON A ROCKIN' GOOD WAY*


----------



## Ferocious

*Andy Williams - The Way You Look Tonight (Year 1966)*


----------



## Ferocious

We've not heard from Artie for a while........one of his best. 
*Artie Shaw - Beguin The Beguine*


----------



## Wren

Watched a great documentary about Dolly last night, a country weekend for me, yeeehaaaa !


----------



## Ferocious

Wren said:


> Watched a great documentary about Dolly last night, a country weekend for me, yeeehaaaa !


*Hmmm, whenever I look at this very big busted girl, I imagined being pinned-in, in a phone-box, and being  afraid to put my hands.......anywhere....... for fear of getting a slap. *


----------



## Wren

Ferocious said:


> *Hmmm, whenever I look at this very big busted girl, I imagined being pinned-in, in a phone-box, and being  afraid to put my hands.......anywhere....... for fear of getting a slap. *


Dolly made a joke with reference to that very subject last night, saying  she was the first American woman to burn her bra and it took the fire service three days to put it out


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Kenny G - The Shadow of your Smile


----------



## Ferocious

Vega_Lyra said:


> Kenny G - The Shadow of your Smile


*Mmmmm.......one of my favourite tunes, thank you VL. *


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*Frankie Vaughan-The Green Door-1957*


----------



## Ferocious

*WOW*


----------



## Ferocious

*Carmen McRae - The Very Thought of you*


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

*Nat King Cole On the Street Where You Live*


----------



## Ferocious

*Sissel - You Were Always on My Mind*


----------



## Ferocious

*Back from Pub Quiz | The Thin Blue Line*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Wren




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Sassycakes

oops


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ferocious

*Daveed ~ Tango / Irene Sheri - paintings*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

*Manchurian Waltz / Roman Garassuta - paintings*


----------



## Ferocious

*So Tired - Russ Morgan Orchestra*


----------



## Ferocious

*The Continental*


----------



## Ferocious

*Fred Astaire & Ginger Rogers - The Continental, The Gay Divorcee, 1934*


----------



## MarciKS

Morning Bill! Or should I say afternoon? *Glances @ the clock*
Oh well. LOL! Not sure if you like jazz but...


----------



## Ferocious

MarciKS said:


> Morning Bill! Or should I say afternoon? *Glances @ the clock*
> Oh well. LOL! Not sure if you like jazz but...


*It's 8.30pm here, Marci, thank you for the 'hello', and yes I do like jazz, so thank you for your posting.  Just off to feed my face, enjoy your afternoon/evening. *


----------



## Ferocious

*"Minor Fret" - Tuba Skinny*


----------



## Ferocious

*Julie London - Girl Talk 1965*


----------



## Ferocious

*Ricky & Doris




*


----------



## Ferocious

*Eydie Gorme and Steve Lawrence - I Just Want to Stay Here*


----------



## Wren




----------



## Wren




----------



## Ferocious

*Nicolas de Angelis - Voyage*


----------



## Ferocious

*Gabriel's Oboe - Ennio Morricone*


----------



## Ferocious

*André Rieu - Clog Dance*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

Aunt Bea said:


>


You are sharp as a pin, Bea, love it.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Ferocious

Lewkat said:


>


*For me, this is the most fabulous scene from any film, absolutely brilliant, thank you, Lois. *


----------



## Ferocious

*Rita Hayworth Sway Dancing*


----------



## Ferocious

*Hyacinth and Onslow Show off Their Dancing Skills | Keeping Up Appearances*


----------



## Lewkat

Just gotta love Hyacinth and Richard.


----------



## Ferocious

*"Historia de un amor" and Marc Spain - paintings*


----------



## Ferocious

*Once Upon A Time...Jack Jones*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ferocious

*Don Williams - Sing Me Back Home*


----------



## Ferocious

*Dean Martin - Everybody Loves Somebody*


----------



## Ferocious

*JERRY VALE - AND THIS IS MY BELOVED*


----------



## MarciKS

A little fun for ya Bill. LOL


----------



## Ferocious

MarciKS said:


> A little fun for ya Bill. LOL


*Brilliant, Marci, this is your home, post more......  *


----------



## MarciKS

I'm listening to blues right now. Want some of that??


----------



## MarciKS

Alright Sir...here you go...


----------



## Ferocious

MarciKS said:


> I'm listening to blues right now. Want some of that??


*Always, Marci, make it smooth and slow, while I brush me teeth and climb into my dream chamber.  *

*Night, night. *


----------



## MarciKS

Scroll up I posted it for ya. Night Fer. {{Hugs}}


----------



## Ferocious

*Barbra Streisand Memories The Way We Were*


----------



## MarciKS

I've always enjoyed her. She does a lovely version of the Ave Maria.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ferocious

*"That Sunday, That Summer" Nat King Cole*


----------



## SeaBreeze

Please see *Bill's Cosy Corner #2* for more of this thread, thanks.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/bills-cosy-corner-2.51768/


----------

